# knitting tea party 8 may '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 8 May 15

Since I kind of overloaded last weeks opening with bread recipes I thought I would do a kind of mish-mash selection of recipes. Hope you can find a lot of favorites among them.

I love turkey in any size shape or form  and I think this sound sooooo good.

Apple Cheddar Turkey Burgers lindsay ballen

Yields: 6 servings

Calories per serving: 340

Ingredients

2 teaspoons olive oil 
3⁄4 cup finely chopped onion 
1 (20-oz) package lean ground turkey 
1⁄2 teaspoon garlic salt 
1⁄2 teaspoon dried sage 
1⁄2 teaspoon pepper 
1 large egg, beaten 
1 apple, thinly sliced (Gala is my favorite, but you can use whatever kind you like) 
6 thin slices sharp Cheddar cheese (I used Colby Jack because I didn't have cheddar) 
6 multigrain light English muffins, split 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard

Directions

Preheat grill (or grill pan coated with cooking spray) to medium-high heat.

Heat oil in a skillet over medium-high heat and sauté onions for 3 minutes. Cool slightly.

Combine turkey, onion, garlic salt, sage, pepper and egg. Mixing with your hands; gently shape into 6 patties.

Grill patties 5 minutes per side or until done, topping patties evenly with apple slices and cheese 
during last 2 minutes of grilling.

Grill muffins, cut sides down, 2 minutes or until toasted.

Place 1 patty on bottom of each muffin. Spread 1 teaspoon mustard on top of each muffin; place 
on top of burgers

http://normalcooking.com/2015/04/28/apple-cheddar-turkey-burgers/

and keeping with the fowl theme -----

Lemon Chicken Soup (Avgolemono) By Marla Hingley

Serves: 6

The smoothest and creamiest taste soup, but without all the calories.

Ingredients

3 celery stalks, thinly chopped
2 carrots, peeled, chopped
1 large onion, finely chopped
1 Tbsp olive oil
9 cups GF broth, half chicken/half vegetable
4 large eggs, beaten to blend
3 Tbsp cornstarch + ½ cup cold water
Juice of 4 lemons (3/4 cup)
¾ cup long-grain white rice or GF orzo, optional
1½ lbs cook chicken breast or thigh, cut into bite-size pieces (use rotisserie for quicker)

Instructions

In a large pot bring sauté the celery, carrots and onion with oil until tender. Add stock and bring to a boil. Add the rice or orzo and continue boiling until it is fully cooked. Stir in the cooked chicken and turn heat down to a low simmer.

In a small bowl combine cornstarch and water, set aside.

In a large bowl, beat eggs with mixer on high for one minute. Beat in cornstarch mixture and lemon juice.

Turn mixer down to medium and VERY VERY slowly drizzle in 1 cup of the hot stock (a tablespoon at a time), while constantly mixing. This will temper the eggs, and prevent them from turning to scrambled eggs. Once the first cup has been added, add in another cup of the hot broth (but can be added in a bit faster, drizzling in about ¼ cup at a time). Now pour the entire mixture slowly back into the large pot on the stove, about ¼ cup at a time, while whisking constantly.

Once soup has heated to desired temperature, season with salt and pepper and serve. Keep stove heat on low-medium, do not let it come to a boil or the eggs may still curdle.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/lemon-chicken-soup-avgolemono/

Sautéed Chicken Breasts With Creamy Chive Sauce Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 244, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 679mg, Dietary Fiber: 0g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 1g, Cholesterol: 72mg, Protein: 26g

Ingredients

4 piece(s) chicken, breast, boneless, skinless, (about 1 pound), trimmed of fat 
1 teaspoon salt, Kosher, divided 
1/4 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
3 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin, divided 
2 large shallot(s), finely chopped 
1 tablespoon flour, all-purpose 
1/2 cup(s) wine, dry white 
14 ounce(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
1/3 cup(s) sour cream, reduced-fat, organic 
1 tablespoon mustard, Dijon 
1/2 cup(s) chives, fresh, organic, chopped, (about 1 bunch)

Recipe Tip: Using whole-wheat flour instead of all-purpose flour will give you more nutritional bang for your calorie buck. Always buy broth in cardboard containers instead of cans. Look for an all-natural sour cream with minimal added ingredients.

Preparation

Place chicken between sheets of plastic wrap and pound with a meat mallet or heavy skillet until flattened to an even thickness, about 1/2 inch. Season both sides of the chicken with 1/2 teaspoon salt. Place 1/4 cup flour in a shallow glass baking dish and dredge the chicken in it. Discard the excess flour.

Heat 2 teaspoons oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the chicken and cook until golden brown, 1 to 2 minutes per side. Transfer to a plate, cover and keep warm.

Heat the remaining 1 teaspoon oil in the pan over medium-high heat. Add shallots and cook, stirring constantly and scraping up any browned bits, until golden brown, 1 to 2 minutes. Sprinkle with the remaining 1 tablespoon flour; stir to coat. Add wine, broth and the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt; bring to a boil, stirring often.

Return the chicken and any accumulated juices to the pan, reduce heat to a simmer, and cook until heated through and no longer pink in the center, about 6 minutes. Stir in sour cream and mustard until smooth; turn the chicken to coat with the sauce. Stir in chives and serve immediately.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/sauteed-chicken-breasts-with-creamy-chive-sauce

Chicken Breasts with Chipotle Gravy Recipe by Chef John

12 servings

Ingredients

2 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
salt and fresh ground pepper to taste 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup chicken broth 
2 tablespoons minced green onions 
1/2 teaspoon chipotle chile powder, or more to taste

Directions

Place chicken breast halves between two sheets of heavy plastic (resealable freezer bags work well) on a solid, level surface. Firmly pound chicken with the smooth side of a meat mallet to a thickness of 1/2-inch. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Heat olive oil in a skillet on high heat until it begins to shimmer, about 1 minute. Reduce heat to medium; cook chicken breasts until browned and no longer pink inside, about 5 minutes per side. Transfer cooked chicken to a warm plate and loosely cover with aluminum foil.

Melt butter in the skillet; stir in flour and cook for about 2 minutes. Stir in chicken broth, scraping up any browned bits from the bottom of the pan; cook and stir until gravy begins to simmer and thicken, 1 to 2 minutes.

Stir in green onions and chipotle chile powder.

Return chicken breasts to the skillet and cook until heated through, 1 to 2 minutes.

Cook's Note: May substitute chicken stock for chicken broth. For thinner gravy, add more broth or stock.

Nutrition: Calories 333 kcal - Carbohydrates 4.1 g - Cholesterol 104 mg - Fat 22.2 g - Fiber 0.3 g - Protein 28.3 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Chicken-Breasts-with-Chipotle-Green-Onion-Gravy

Recipe Ina Garten's Wild Mushroom and Farro Soup

Serves 6

Ingredients

1 1/2 ounces dried wild mushrooms, such as morels or porcini
3 tablespoons good olive oil
4 ounces pancetta, 1/2-inch-diced
3 cups chopped yellow onions (2 onions)
2 cups (1/2-inch-diced) peeled carrots (3 to 4 carrots)
2 cups (1/2-inch-diced) celery (3 to 4 stalks)
4 teaspoons minced garlic (4 cloves)
3/4 cup pearled farro (5 ounces) (See Recipe Note)
12 ounces fresh cremini mushrooms, cleaned, stems discarded, 1/4-inch-sliced
1/2 cup plus 2 tablespoons dry Marsala wine, divided
4 cups canned beef broth, such as College Inn
3 large sprigs fresh thyme, tied together with kitchen twine
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature
4 ounces crème fraîche
1/4 cup minced fresh flat-leaf parsley

Directions

Place the dried mushrooms and 6 cups of water in a medium pot and bring to a boil. Turn off the heat, cover, and set aside for at least 20 minutes.

Meanwhile, heat the olive oil in a large pot or Dutch oven. Add the pancetta, onions, carrots, and celery and sauté over medium heat for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are tender.

Add the garlic and farro and cook for 2 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Add the cremini mushrooms and the 1/2 cup Marsala and cook for 5 to 7 minutes, until the mushrooms have released some of their liquid.

Meanwhile, strain the dried mushrooms through cheesecloth, reserving the liquid.

Coarsely chop the mushrooms and add them to the pot, along with the strained soaking liquid, beef broth, thyme, 2 teaspoons salt, and 1 teaspoon pepper. Bring to a boil, lower the heat, and simmer partially covered for 45 minutes, until the farro is tender. Discard the thyme bundle.

In a small bowl, mash together the flour and butter and stir into the hot soup. Simmer for 5 minutes, then stir in the crème fraîche and remaining 2 tablespoons of Marsala, and taste for seasonings. Sprinkle with the parsley and serve hot.

Recipe Notes: Be sure you buy "pearled" farro; regular farro takes much longer to cook.

Make-Ahead Notes: Prepare the soup completely. Refrigerate for up to a week or freeze for up to 3 months. Reheat before serving.

→ Buy the Book! Make It Ahead: A Barefoot Contessa Cookbook by Ina Garten

Reprinted from Make it Ahead: A Barefoot Contessa Cookbook. Copyright © 2014 by Ina Garten. Published by Clarkson Potter, an imprint of Penguin Random House, LLC

Per serving, based on 6 servings: Calories 391 - Fat 23.1 g - Saturated 8.4 g = Trans 0.2 g - Carbs 34.7 g - Fiber 6.2 g -Sugars 8.2 g - Protein 11.4 g -Cholesterol 32.5 mg - Sodium 797.3 mg

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-wild-mushroom-amp-farro-soup-recipes-from-the-kitchn-217157

BLT Mac and Cheese By: Arlene Cummings

This guaranteed crowd-pleaser combines creamy mac n cheese with bacon, spinach and tomatoes.

Ingredients

1 loaf (32 oz) prepared cheese product, cut into large cubes 
1/4 cup butter 
4 cups whole milk 
1 package (16 oz) elbow macaroni 
2 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese (8 oz) 
2 cups small cherry tomatoes 
1 bag (9 oz) fresh spinach 
1 lb bacon, crisply cooked, crumbled 
1 cup Progresso plain or Italian-style panko crispy bread crumbs

Directions

In large microwavable bowl, place cheese cubes, butter and milk. Microwave uncovered on High 8 to 10 minutes. Stir with whisk; microwave on High 4 minutes longer. Stir again; repeat microwaving until all cheese is melted and mixture can be stirred smooth, a total of about 15 minutes.

Heat oven to 350°F. Cook macaroni in boiling salted water 3 minutes less than directed on box (macaroni should be firm). Drain; place in 15x10-inch (4-quart) glass baking dish. Pour melted cheese sauce over macaroni; mix well. Stir in shredded cheese, tomatoes and spinach.

Cover dish with foil; bake 30 minutes. Uncover; sprinkle bacon and bread crumbs evenly over top. Bake 5 minutes longer or until top is lightly browned. Cool at least 10 minutes before serving.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/blt-mac-and-cheese

Recipe Ina Garten's Roasted Vegetable Lasagna

Serves 10

1 1/2 pounds eggplant, unpeeled, sliced lengthwise 1/4-inch thick
3/4 pound zucchini, unpeeled, sliced lengthwise 1/4-inch thick
2/3 cup good olive oil
1 tablespoon dried oregano
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon minced garlic (3 cloves)
10 ounces lasagna noodles, such as De Cecco
16 ounces fresh whole-milk ricotta
8 ounces creamy garlic-and-herb goat cheese, at room temperature
2 extra-large eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 cup chopped fresh basil leaves, lightly packed
1 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese, divided
4 1/2 cups good bottled marinara sauce, such as Rao's (40 ounces)
1 pound lightly salted fresh mozzarella, very thinly sliced

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375°F.

Arrange the eggplant and zucchini in single layers on 3 sheet pans lined with parchment paper. Brush them generously with the olive oil on both sides, using all of the oil. Sprinkle with the oregano (I crush it in my hands), 1 tablespoon salt, and 1 1/2 teaspoons pepper. Roast for 25 minutes, sprinkle the garlic evenly on the vegetables, and roast for another 5 minutes, until the vegetables are cooked through. Remove from the oven and lower the temperature to 350°F.

Meanwhile, fill a very large bowl with the hottest tap water and add enough boiling water to bring the temperature to 140°F. One at a time, place the noodles in the water and soak them for 15 minutes, swirling occasionally so they dont stick together. Drain and slide the noodles around again.

Combine the ricotta, goat cheese, eggs, basil, 1/2 cup of the Parmesan, 1 1/2 teaspoons salt, and 3/4 teaspoon pepper in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment and mix on low speed.

Spread 1 cup of the marinara in a 9×13×2-inch baking dish. Arrange a third of the vegetables on top, then a layer of the noodles (cut to fit), a third of the mozzarella, and a third of the ricotta mixture in large dollops between the mozzarella. Repeat twice, starting with the marinara. Spread the last 1 1/2 cups of marinara on top and sprinkle with the remaining ½ cup of Parmesan.

Place the dish on a sheet pan lined with parchment paper and bake for 60 to 70 minutes, until the lasagna is browned and bubbly. Allow to rest for 10 minutes and serve hot.

Make-Ahead Notes: Assemble the lasagna completely and refrigerate for up to 1 day or freeze for up to 3 months. Defrost (if necessary) and bake before dinner.

→ Buy the Book! Make It Ahead: A Barefoot Contessa Cookbook by Ina Garten

Reprinted from Make it Ahead: A Barefoot Contessa Cookbook. Copyright © 2014 by Ina Garten. Published by Clarkson Potter, an imprint of Penguin Random House, LLC

Per serving, based on 10 servings: Calories 648 - Fat 41.6 g - Saturated 17.6 g - Trans 0 g - Carbs 38.1 g - Fiber 5.5 g - Sugars 11 g - Protein 31.3 g - Cholesterol 121 mg - Sodium 1079.5 mg

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-ina-gartens-roasted-vegetable-lasagna-recipes-from-the-kitchn-217155

Ratatouille Tart BY KOREN GRIEVESON

SERVINGS: 6

This buttery tart makes an excellent centerpiece for a vegetarian lunch or dinner. The ratatouille filling can also be served on its own as a vegetable side dish.

PASTRY

1 stick plus 2 tablespoons unsalted butter, at room temperature
2 tablespoons whole milk
1 tablespoon sugar
1 large egg yolk
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour

RATATOUILLE

1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1 small onion, cut into 1/2-inch dice
1 large Japanese eggplant, quartered lengthwise and sliced 1/3 inch thick
Kosher salt

Pepper

2 small red peppers, cut into 3/4-inch dice
1 zucchini, quartered lengthwise and sliced 1/3 inch thick
One 8-ounce can crushed tomatoes
2 tablespoons chopped oregano
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar

Directions

Make the pastry In a bowl, beat the butter with the milk, sugar and egg yolk until smooth. Add the flour and beat at low speed until the dough starts to come together. Pat the dough into a disk and wrap in plastic. Refrigerate for 1 hour.

On a lightly floured surface, using a lightly floured rolling pin, roll out the dough to a 12-inch round. Ease it into a fluted 9-inch tart pan with a removable bottom; trim the overhang. Refrigerate until firm, 1 hour.

Preheat the oven to 375°. Line the dough with parchment paper and fill with pie weights. Bake for about 30 minutes, until set. Remove the weights and parchment paper and bake until golden brown, 8 to 10 minutes longer. Transfer the tart shell to a rack and let cool to room temperature, about 1 hour.

Meanwhile, make the ratatouille In a large saucepan, heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Add the onion and cook over moderate heat until softened. Add the eggplant and 3 tablespoons of the olive oil, season with salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until starting to soften, about 3 minutes.

Add the red peppers, zucchini and the remaining 3 tablespoons of olive oil and cook until softened, 7 minutes.

Stir in the tomatoes and oregano and cook until the vegetables are tender and the sauce is thick, about 20 minutes. Stir in the vinegar. Season with salt and pepper and let cool.

Spoon the ratatouille into the tart shell and serve.

Make Ahead: The ratatouille can be refrigerated for 2 days. Bring to room temperature before serving.

Suggested Pairing: Morgon, a Beaujolais cru, produces medium-bodied, juicy wines that are fantastic with the tomatoes and eggplant in this tart.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/ratatouille-tart

Baked Salmon with Spinach and Couscous

Makes 4 servings

Couscous is usually relegated to side dish status, but here its used as a bed for baking spinach and salmon for a nice one-dish meal.

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) couscous, brown rice 
2 tablespoon lemon juice, fresh divided
1 teaspoon tarragon, dried (or oregano), crumbled
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 package(s) spinach, baby (5 ounces each)
1 fillet(s) fish, salmon fillet skinless (1 pound)
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 tablespoon nuts, pine nuts toasted

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400°F.

In a 9 × 13-inch baking dish, stir together the couscous, 1 1/3 cups boiling water, 1 tablespoon of the lemon juice, the tarragon, and salt. Top with the spinach and the salmon.

Cover with foil and bake until the salmon pulls apart in flakes but is still moist and the couscous is tender, about 12 minutes.

Lift the salmon out of the pan and place on a cutting board. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon lemon juice, the oil, and pine nuts to the couscous-spinach mixture and fluff with a fork.

Divide the couscous-spinach mixture among 4 plates. Cut the salmon into 4 pieces and place on top. Garnish with lemon slices, if desired.

Phase Switch: To make this Phase 1, omit the couscous and boiling water. In a 9 x 13-inch baking dish, toss the spinach with the lemon juice, tarragon, and salt. Top with the salmon and cook, uncovered, until the salmon is still moist and just cooked through, about 10 minutes

www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-baked-salmon-with-spinach-and-couscous

Recipe Ina Gartens Spanish Tapas Peppers

A great way to serve stuffed peppers as an appetizer instead of a main dish. The anchovies add some punch and saltiness that contrast nicely with the sweet roasted peppers. You can also make the filling a day ahead, just make sure to let it come to room temperature and stir it before using.

Serves 6 to 8

Ingredients

1/2 cup cream sherry
1/2 cup golden raisins
3 medium red bell peppers
2 medium yellow bell peppers
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon minced garlic (3 cloves)
3/4 cup chopped green pitted olives (4 to 6 ounces with pits)
8 oil-packed anchovy fillets, drained and minced (leave out for vegetarian version; see Recipe Note)
1 large tomato, seeded and diced
1 scant teaspoon saffron threads, crumbled
2/3 cup coarse fresh bread crumbs from a baguette (crusts removed)
1/3 cup good olive oil
Minced fresh flat-leaf parsley

Directions

Preheat the oven to 375°F.

Combine the sherry and raisins in a small saucepan, bring to a boil, and simmer for 5 minutes, until most of the liquid has evaporated. Drain the excess liquid and set the raisins aside. 
Meanwhile, cut each pepper in half through the core and remove the ribs and seeds. Cut each half lengthwise into 3 wedges and arrange them cut-side up in a single layer in two large shallow oven-to-table baking dishes. Sprinkle with 1 teaspoon salt.

In a medium bowl, combine the steeped raisins, garlic, olives, anchovies, tomato, saffron, bread crumbs, olive oil, 1 teaspoon salt, and 1 teaspoon pepper. Spread about a tablespoon of the mixture on each pepper wedge.

Bake for 35 to 40 minutes, until the peppers are tender and the filling is a little crisp on top. Sprinkle with parsley and serve warm or at room temperature.

Make-Ahead Notes: Prepare the peppers with the filling, cover, and refrigerate for up to 24 hours. Bake before serving.

Recipe Note: Vegetarian Tapas: Leave out the anchovies. You can add another few tablespoons of chopped green olives, or use a mix of olives for a more rounded flavor.

→ Buy the Book! Make It Ahead: A Barefoot Contessa Cookbook by Ina Garten

Reprinted from Make it Ahead: A Barefoot Contessa Cookbook. Copyright © 2014 by Ina Garten. Published by Clarkson Potter, an imprint of Penguin Random House, LLC

Per serving, based on 6 servings: Calories 253 - Fat 15.6 g - Saturated 2.2 g -Trans 0 g - Carbs 24.6 g - Fiber 3.7 g - Sugars 11.4 g - Protein 4.4 g - Cholesterol 4.5 mg - Sodium 1186 mg

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-spanish-tapas-peppers-recipes-from-the-kitchn-217156

by the time you decide to make these maybe Caren will have perfected the art of making her own rice paper.

Vietnamese Fresh Spring Rolls With Hoisin Peanut Sauce

Ingredients:

Spring rolls:

2 ounces rice vermicelli
8 8.5-inch-diameter rice wrappers
2 green leaf lettuce leaves, leaves quartered
1/2 cup fresh Thai basil leaves
1/2 cup fresh mint leaves
1/2 cup fresh cilantro leaves
8 large cooked shrimp, peeled, deveined, and cut lengthwise in half

Hoisin peanut sauce:

1/2 cup hoisin sauce
3 tablespoons creamy peanut butter
2 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon (or more, to taste) rice vinegar

Directions:

To make the spring rolls: Soak the vermicelli in a large bowl of cold water for 30 minutes; drain.

Bring a large saucepan of water to a boil over high heat. Add the vermicelli and cook just until al dente, about 1 minute. Drain well in a colander. Rinse the noodles with cold water; drain well again.

Fill a large bowl with hot water. Dip 1 wrapper into the hot water for 3 seconds to soften slightly. Lay the wrapper flat on the work surface.

Lay 1 piece of lettuce across the center of the wrapper then top the lettuce with a small handful of vermicelli, basil, mint, and cilantro, leaving about 1 1/2 inches uncovered on each end.

Beginning with the side closest to you, tightly roll the wrapper around the fillings. Once you have rolled about half of the wrapper around the fillings, arrange 2 shrimp halves, pink side down, on the wrapper. Fold the uncovered ends inward, then finish rolling up the wrapper to enclose the shrimp and fillings completely.

Repeat with remaining ingredients to form 7 more spring rolls.

Meanwhile, to make the Hoisin Peanut Sauce: Mix the hoisin sauce, peanut butter, water, and 1 tablespoon of vinegar in a small bowl to blend. Season the sauce to taste, adding more vinegar, if desired.

Serve the spring rolls with the Hoisin Peanut Sauce.

http://www.zliving.com/food/healthy-recipes/recipe/vietnamese-spring-rolls-hoisin-peanut-sauce-2694/

Rhubarb Strawberry Crunch

makes 18 servings

Ingredients

1 cup white sugar 
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
3 cups sliced fresh strawberries 
3 cups diced rhubarb 
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 cup packed brown sugar 
1 cup butter 
1 cup rolled oats

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

In a large bowl, mix white sugar, 3 tablespoons flour, strawberries, and rhubarb. Place the mixture in a 9x13 inch baking dish.

Mix 1 1/2 cups flour, brown sugar, butter, and oats until crumbly. You may want to use a pastry blender for this. Crumble on top of the rhubarb and strawberry mixture.

Bake 45 minutes in the preheated oven, or until crisp and lightly browned.

Nutrition: Calories 253 kcal - Carbohydrates 38.1 g - Cholesterol 27 mg - Fat 10.8 g - Fiber 1.7 g - Protein 2.3 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Rhubarb-Strawberry-Crunch

Recipe Ina Garten's Chocolate Banana Crumb Cake

To make the cake easier to remove from the pan, place a sheet of parchment paper like a sling into the bottom of the pan before greasing and flouring it. In Ina Garten's book, this cake was pictured baked in a metal pan, but I baked it in a ceramic baking dish. I think a metal pan would have helped the cake rise and bake a little more evenly, but ceramic is fine if it's all you have! If you bake it in a ceramic dish, add another 10 minutes or so to the baking time.

Serves 9

Ingredients

1/4 pound (1 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1 extra-large egg, at room temperature
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 1/2 cups mashed bananas (3 to 4 very ripe bananas) (see Recipe Note)
1/4 cup sour cream
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt

For the streusel topping:

3/4 cup light brown sugar, lightly packed
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature
6 ounces bittersweet chocolate, chopped
3 tablespoons sliced blanched almonds

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease and flour an 8x8x2-inch square baking pan.

In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, cream the butter and sugar together on high speed for 3 minutes, until light and fluffy. Scrape down the bowl with a rubber spatula.

With the mixer on low, beat in the egg, vanilla, banana, and sour cream and mix until combined. Dont worryit may look curdled.

In another bowl, sift together the flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. With the mixer on low, slowly add the dry ingredients to the wet ones. Scrape into the prepared pan and smooth the top.

For the streusel, combine the brown sugar, flour, cinnamon, salt, and butter in a medium bowl and pinch the ingredients together with your fingers until the mixture makes crumbles. Add the chocolate and combine.

Distribute the streusel evenly over the batter, sprinkle the almonds on top, and bake for 40 to 45 minutes, until a cake tester inserted in the center comes out clean. Cool in the pan and serve warm or at room temperature.

Recipe Notes: I mash bananas on a cutting board with a dinner fork.

Make-Ahead Notes: Bake the cake, wrap well, and allow to sit at room temperature overnight.

→ Buy the Book! Make It Ahead: A Barefoot Contessa Cookbook by Ina Garten

Reprinted from Make it Ahead: A Barefoot Contessa Cookbook. Copyright © 2014 by Ina Garten. Published by Clarkson Potter, an imprint of Penguin Random House, LLC

Per serving, based on 9 servings: Calories 520 - Fat 24.3 g - Saturated 14.2 g - Trans 0.6 g - Carbs 74.9 g - Fiber 3 g - Sugars 48.2 g - Protein 5.5 g - Cholesterol 67.1 mg - Sodium 361.2 mg

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-chocolate-banana-crumb-cake-recipes-from-the-kitchn-217158

Gluten Free Cheesecake Brownie Bites by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 40 bites

Ingredients

For the Brownie Batter

1 1/3 cups (187 g) all purpose gluten free flour (I used my Better Than Cup4Cup Blend)
1/2 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
2/3 cup (53 g) unsweetened cocoa powder (natural or Dutch-processed, but I prefer Dutch-processed)
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
2/3 cup (133 g) granulated sugar
2/3 cup (145 g) packed light brown sugar
8 tablespoons (112 g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
3 tablespoons (1 1/2 fluid ounces) milk (any kind), at room temperature
2 eggs (100 g, weighed out of shell) + 1 egg white (25 g) at room temperature, beaten
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

For the cheesecake batter

8 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
1/2 cup (100 g) granulated sugar
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt
1 egg (50 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Directions

Preheat your oven to 325°F. Grease a 24-cup miniature muffin pan and set it aside.

Make the brownie batter: In a large bowl, place the flour blend, xanthan gum, cocoa powder, salt, baking soda, and granulated sugar, and whisk to combine well.

Add the brown sugar and whisk again to combine, breaking up any lumps.

Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients, and add the butter, milk, eggs and vanilla, mixing to combine well after each addition. The batter will be thick and glossy. Set the brownie batter aside.

Make the cheesecake batter. In a large bowl with a hand mixer (or the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment), beat the cream cheese on medium speed until light and fluffy. Add the sugar, salt, egg and vanilla, beating well after each addition. The batter should be light and fluffy.

Assemble and bake: Place about 1 tablespoon of the brownie batter in the bottom of each of the prepared muffin tins and shake the muffin tin back and forth vigorously until the batter in each cup is smooth and even on top.

Place about 1 tablespoon of cheesecake batter on top of the brownie batter in each well and shake into an even layer again.

Place about 1 1/2 teaspoons of brownie batter on top of the cheesecake layer, and smooth into an even layer with wet fingers. The top layer of brownie batter will not completely cover the cheesecake layer.

Place the tin in the center of the preheated oven and bake until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out with a few moist crumbs attached, but no wet batter (about 15 minutes). Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the muffin tin for 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely. Repeat with the remaining batter.

Brownie layer adapted from Entenmanns Little Bites Brownies from page 127 of Gluten Free Classic Snacks. Concept from Just a Taste.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-cheesecake-brownie-bites

Strawberry Mascarpone Tart with Port Glaze by Andrea Albin

Makes 8 servings

Ingredients

For tart shell:

1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
Rounded 1/4 teaspoon salt
7 tablespoons unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 large egg yolk
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
3 tablespoons cold water

For filling:

1 1/2 pounds strawberries (about 1 1/2 quarts), trimmed and halved lengthwise
1/3 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup ruby Port
1 pound mascarpone (about 2 cups)
1/4 cup confectioners sugar
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon grated lemon zest
3/4 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
Equipment: a 10-inch fluted tart pan with removable bottom; pie weights or dried beans

Preparation

Make tart shell:

Blend together flour, sugar, salt, and butter in a bowl with your fingertips or a pastry blender (or pulse in a food processor) just until mixture resembles coarse meal with some roughly pea-size butter lumps.

Beat together yolk, vanilla, lemon juice, and water with a fork, then drizzle over flour mixture and stir with fork (or pulse) until mixture comes together.

Gently knead with floured hands on a lightly floured surface until a dough forms, then gently knead 4 or 5 times.

Press into a 5-inch disk. Place in center of tart pan and cover with plastic wrap. Using your fingers and bottom of a flat-bottomed measuring cup, spread and push dough to evenly cover bottom and side of pan. Prick bottom of tart shell all over with a fork and freeze until firm, about 10 minutes.

Preheat oven to 375°F with rack in middle.

Line tart shell with foil and fill with pie weights. Bake until side is set and edge is pale golden, about 20 minutes. Carefully remove foil and weights and continue to bake until shell is deep golden all over, about 20 minutes more. Cool in pan, about 45 minutes.

Make filling while tart shell cools:

Stir together strawberries and granulated sugar in a bowl and let stand, stirring occasionally, 30 minutes. Strain in a sieve set over a small saucepan, reserving berries. Add Port to liquid in saucepan and boil until reduced to about 1/4 cup, 10 to 15 minutes. Transfer to a small bowl to cool slightly.

Meanwhile, whisk together mascarpone, confectioners sugar, lemon juice, zest, vanilla, and a pinch of salt until stiff.

Assemble tart:

Spread mascarpone mixture evenly in cooled tart shell, then top with strawberries. Drizzle Port glaze all over tart.

Cooks' note: Tart shell can be baked 1 day ahead and kept at room temperature.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/strawberry-mascarpone-tart-with-port-glaze

Homemade Dulce de Leche

Start with regular ol cans of sweetened condensed milk, otherwise known as the nectar of life.

Or make dulce de leche, which is what we started doing to begin with! Peel the labels off the cans

Place the cans into a pot (it needs to be deep enough to allow you to cover the cans with 1 to 2 inches of water)

Pour water right into the pot

Again, covering it by an inch or so.

Bring it to a boil, then immediately turn it down to medium-low to low so that you have a nice, steady simmer. Let it simmer for 1 1/2 hours

IMPORTANT: Watch the water level and add water if the level of water falls below the top of the cans.

Then use tongs to carefully turn the cans over. Then simmer them for another houror two! (Ill explain the differences below.)

Now, if youre doing all the cans the same, just simmer them for the length of time you want, then turn off the heat and let them come to room temperature with the water.

***VERY IMPORTANT: Do not open the cans of dulce de leche while theyre still hot!***

Now, this is a can that wound up simmering for probably 2 hours. Its nice and golden for the most part, but you can see little pockets of uncaramelized sweetened condensed milk around the edge.

So when I stirred it together, it wound up being a beautiful butterscotch color. Still creamy and dreamy, lightly caramelized flavor, but pretty mild. You could actually use this as you would sweetened condensed milk - for instance, Tres Leches Cake[color]) - Put it in coffee. Youll love it. Youll swoon. Make Rice Pudding. Oh my word. And this Key Lime Pie! Oh my. - it would be divine.

This is what it looks like if it simmers longerprobably an additional 45 minutes. Deep, beautiful color, and the difference in flavor is profound. This just has that unmistakable yum factor that you cant deny.

Heres the difference between the two! The left simmered for probably 2:45 before it was all said and done; the right simmered for 2 hours.

And heres the thing: If you have longer, let it go longer. 3 1/2 to 4 hours would allow more liquid to cook down and results in a really thick dulce de leche like this one. You have to heat this to get it to a thinner/pourable consistency, though, so its kind of nice to have the above all ready to go! Just experiment with different simmer times and see what you like.

www.thepioneerwomancooks.com

Tres Leches Cake

Servings: 12

Ingredients

1 cup All-purpose Flour
1-1/2 teaspoon Baking Powder
1/4 teaspoon Salt
5 whole Eggs
1 cup Sugar, Divided
1 teaspoon Vanilla
1/3 cup Milk
1 can Evaporated Milk
1 can Sweetened, Condensed Milk
1/4 cup Heavy Cream

FOR THE ICING:

1 pint Heavy Cream, For Whipping
3 Tablespoons Sugar

Preparation Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a 9 x 13 inch pan liberally until coated.

Combine flour, baking powder, and salt in a large bowl. Separate eggs.

Beat egg yolks with 3/4 cup sugar on high speed until yolks are pale yellow. Stir in milk and vanilla. Pour egg yolk mixture over the flour mixture and stir very gently until combined.

Beat egg whites on high speed until soft peaks form. With the mixer on, pour in remaining 1/4 cup sugar and beat until egg whites are stiff but not dry.

Fold egg white mixture into the batter very gently until just combined. Pour into prepared pan and spread to even out the surface.

Bake for 35 to 45 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Turn cake out onto a rimmed platter and allow to cool.

Combine condensed milk, evaporated milk, and heavy cream in a small pitcher. When cake is cool, pierce the surface with a fork several times. Slowly drizzle all but about 1 cup of the milk mixturetry to get as much around the edges of the cake as you can.

Allow the cake to absorb the milk mixture for 30 minutes. To ice the cake, whip 1 pint heavy cream with 3 tablespoons of sugar until thick and spreadable.

Spread over the surface of the cake. Decorate cake with whole or chopped maraschino cherries. Cut into squares and serve.

If youd like to change things up a bit, you can also chop up a bunch of cherries

And sprinkle them over the top instead.

I prefer the kitschy nature of the single cherry, but this approach definitely gets more cherry flavor distributed to every bite.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/09/tres-leches-cake/

Rice Pudding Posted by Ree

Serves 8

Ingredients

1/2 cup Raisins (golden Or Regular)
1/2 cup Bourbon Or Other Whiskey (optional)
1 cup Medium Grain White Rice
2 cups Water
2 cups Milk (I Used 1%)
2 Tablespoons Heavy Cream
1 Tablespoon Salted Butter
Pinch Of Salt
8 ounces, fluid Sweetened Condensed Milk, More If Needed
Dash Of Ground Cinnamon
Dash Of Ground Nutmeg
1 Tablespoon Vanilla Extract
1 whole Egg, Beaten

Caramel-Pecan Sauce

1/2 cup Butter
1/2 cup Packed Brown Sugar
1/2 cup Light Corn Syrup
1/2 cup Chopped Pecans
1 Tablespoon Bourbon Or Other Whiskey (optional)

Preparation Instructions

***Be sure to use medium-grain rice (not long-grain.)
***Use a nonstick saucepan if you have one.

In a small bowl, combine the raisins and whiskey. Set aside for 1 hour.

In a medium saucepan or pot, combine the rice, water, milk, cream, butter, and salt. Bring it to a gentle boil, then cover the pot, reduce it to low, and simmer for 20 to 25 minutes, stirring twice during this stage. Note: The rice should be cooked, but there should still be visible creamy liquid; it should not all be absorbed. If the liquid looks like it is absorbing more quickly than this, you can cut this stage to 18-20 minutes.

Remove the pot from the stove and add the sweetened condensed milk, cinnamon, nutmeg, and vanilla. Return to low heat for 5 minutes to finish cooking.

Remove the pot from the stove and slowly drizzle in the beaten egg, stirring constantly. Drain the raisins and stir them in. If you'd like the pudding to be a little creamier, stir in a little more sweetened condensed milk. If it's too creamy, return to the stovetop and cook for another 3 to 4 minutes. Serve immediately in a small bowl.

***While the rice is cooking for the first stage, make the Caramel-Pecan Sauce: Combine 1/2 cup butter, brown sugar, light corn syrup, and chopped pecans. Heat up the mixture over medium-low heat, then allow to bubbly gently for 5 minutes, or until consistency is like a nice caramel sauce.. Remove from the heat and set aside.

Top each portion of rice pudding with some of the Caramel-Pecan Sauce.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2014/11/rice-pudding/

Key Lime Pie Posted by Ree

Servings: 12

Ingredients

Crust

18 whole Graham Crackers (the 4-section Large Pieces)
1/3 cup Sugar
1/3 cup Butter, Melted

Filling

1 Tablespoon (heaping) Lime Zest
1/2 cup Lime Juice
2 whole Egg Yolks
1 can (14 Oz) Sweetened Condensed Milk

Preparation Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

For the crust:

Crush crackers in a food processor or Ziploc bag. Pour them into a bowl and stir in sugar and melted butter.

Press into a pie pan and bake for 5 minutes or until golden and set. Remove from oven and set aside to cool slightly.

For the filling:

Mix lime zest, lime juice, and egg yolks in a mixing bowl. Add in condensed milk and mix on high until smooth and thick.

Pour mixture into crust and bake for 15 minutes.

Remove from oven, allow to cool, then refrigerate for at least 1 hourmore if possible.

Serve with sweetened whipped cream and more grated lime zest.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/06/key-lime-pie-sorta/

dip these in the Homemade Dulce de Leche you made above  yummy.

Hermit Cookies 

Yield: About 20 cookies

Soft and spicy molasses cookies shaped into a log and baked, then sliced.

Ingredients:

1 cup raisins
2 tablespoons finely chopped crystallized ginger
½ cup unsalted butter
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoons ground allspice
2 cups all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
¾ cup dark brown sugar
½ cup molasses
2 eggs
1½ tablespoons orange juice
¾ cup powdered sugar

Directions:

Process the raisins and ginger in a food processor until the mixture sticks together, about 10 seconds. Transfer the mixture to a large bowl.

Heat the butter in a small saucepan over medium-low heat, swirling the pan occasionally, until nutty brown in color, about 10 minutes. Stir in the cinnamon and allspice, cook for an additional 15 seconds, then remove from the heat. Stir the butter mixture into the raisin mixture until well combined; allow to cool completely.

In a small bowl, whisk together the flour, baking soda and salt.

Whisk the brown sugar, molasses and eggs into the raisin mixture until thoroughly combined. Using a rubber spatula, fold in the flour mixture (the dough will be very sticky). Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least 1½ hours, or up to 24 hours.

When ready to bake, adjust the oven racks to the upper-middle and lower-middle positions and preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line two baking sheets with parchment paper.

Divide the dough into quarters. Working with one piece of dough at a time, transfer to a lightly floured surface and roll into a 10-inch log. Transfer to a parchment-lined baking sheet and square off the sides. Repeat with the remaining pieces of dough, placing two logs on each baking sheet.

Bake until only a shallow indentation remains on the edges when touched, 15 to 20 minutes, rotating sheets halfway through baking. Allow to cool on the baking sheets for 5 minutes, then transfer the parchment to wire racks to cool completely.

In a small bowl, whisk together the orange juice and powdered sugar until smooth. Drizzle the glaze onto the cooled log and let sit until the glaze hardens, about 15 minutes. Cut logs into 2-inch bars. Cookies can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 5 days.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/hermit-cookies-recipe/

Whenever we had a very sweet dessert my mother always had pickles or something sour on the table to take the sweet taste out of your mouth. I think these would do the same thing.

Marinated Raw Vegetables

The bowl will empty in minutes, and next time you will have to double the recipe. You may add any other raw veggies you prefer: celery, cucumbers, and/or carrots.

Ingredients

1 bunch broccoli, cut up
1 head cauliflower, cut up
1 1/2 - 2 cups raw (or canned) mushrooms

Cherry tomatoes cut in halves

1 purple onion, sliced

1 bottle Italian salad dressing

METHODS/STEPS

Pour Italian dressing over all but the tomatoes and marinate overnight. Add tomatoes just before serving.

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/marinated_raw_vegetables.php

Blistered Teriyaki-Ginger Green Beans

Yield: 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients:

1-1/4 lbs. fresh green beans, stems removed
1/2 c. soy sauce
2 T. mirin (or substitute rice vinegar)
1 T. sesame oil
2 T. brown sugar
1 T. honey
2 tsp. minced ginger
1 large clove garlic, minced
1 tsp. cornstarch
2 tsp. water
2 T. Land O Lakes® Butter with Olive Oil & Sea Salt
flaky sea salt
freshly ground black pepper
toasted sesame seeds
red pepper flakes, optional

Preparation:

Prepare a simple ice bath by adding ice cubes in a large, wide bowl about half-way up. Add cold water about half-way up. Set aside.

Heat a medium-large pot filled half-way with water over high heat. Once water is boiling rapidly, carefully add green beans. Cook for 2 to 3 minutes. Immediately empty beans into a large colander, letting hot water drain into sink. Then place colander of hot beans directly into the ice bath. This will stop the beans from cooking further. If you like your green beans on the crisper/raw side, skip the blanching process altogether or blanch for less time.

While beans are chilling, prepare the teriyaki-ginger sauce. Add soy sauce, mirin, sesame oil, brown sugar, honey, ginger, and garlic to a small saucepan over medium heat. Bring to a boil, and then stir constantly for one minute. Reduce heat just a bit. In a very small bowl or cup, whisk together cornstarch and water. Whisk cornstarch slurry into teriyaki-ginger sauce until incorporated. Let cook for about 5 minutes, until sauce has thickened a bit. Remove from heat.

Drain green beans thoroughly from ice bath. Place a large cast iron skillet (mine is 12" wide) over medium-high heat and allow to heat thoroughly, until skillet is very hot. Once hot, add the Land O Lakes® Butter with Olive Oil & Sea Salt and then quickly add the green beans and toss a few times to coat evenly.

Turn the heat up just a bit, then let the beans sit on the hot skillet to char and blister. This process is quite noisy, as the beans crackle and pop in the hot skillet. After a minute or two, peek at a green bean that is in direct contact with the bottom of the skillet. If it is blistered, then give all the beans a toss, letting other beans get some blistering time on the hot skillet. Repeat this process once more, until you have a good amount of blistering.

Then drizzle 1/3 cup of the prepared teriyaki-ginger sauce over the charred beans (store remaining sauce in refrigerator for another use - it's great over any fresh vegetables). Very quickly, toss the beans a couple times to coat, and then immediately remove beans from the skillet to a serving platter.

You will need to work quickly. If left even just a little too long in the skillet, the sugars in the teriyaki-ginger sauce will burn with the high heat.

Sprinkle beans with some flaky sea salt, freshly ground black pepper, and toasted sesame seeds. If desired, also sprinkle with red pepper flakes. Serve immediately.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/2015/05/04/blistered-teriyaki-ginger-green-beans-recipe/

the next several recipes were titled something like protein based salads? How cool is that  get your greens and protein at the same time. Is this an example of multitasking?

Dana's Taco Salad

makes 4 servings

Ingredients

1/2 cup dry lentils 
1 cup water 
1/2 pound ground turkey 
1 cup water 
1 (1.25 ounce) package taco seasoning mix 
1 head iceberg lettuce, chopped 
1 avocado - peeled, pitted and diced 
1 tomato, diced 
1 (15 ounce) can pitted black olives, chopped 
1 (15 ounce) can kidney beans, drained and rinsed 
1/3 cup Catalina salad dressing

Directions

Place lentils and water in a pot. Bring water to boil, reduce to simmer. Cook for 30 minutes or until tender.

Cook the turkey in a skillet over medium heat until no longer pink, 8 to 12 minutes.

Stir the cooked lentils, 1 cup of water, and the taco seasoning mix into the turkey. Bring mixture to a boil; reduce heat to low and simmer until liquid is nearly gone, about 5 minutes.

Combine the lettuce, avocado, tomatoes, olives, kidney beans, lentil-and-turkey mixture, and Catalina dressing in a large bowl and toss until combined.

Nutrition: Calories 584 kcal - Carbohydrates 55.6 g - Cholesterol 42 mg - Fat 31.1 g - Fiber 19.8 g - Protein 25.7 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Danas-Taco-Salad

Mediterranean Chicken Salad

makes 4 servings

1 1/2 cups sun-dried tomato and oregano salad dressing 
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
2 red bell peppers, halved and seeded 
1 head romaine lettuce - rinsed, dried, and torn into bite-size pieces 
1 cup black olives, drained 
4 ounces feta cheese, crumbled 
1/2 cup sun-dried tomato and oregano salad dressing

Directions

In a shallow dish, arrange chicken breasts and evenly cover with 1 cup of the salad dressing. Cover tightly and marinate in the refrigerator for 20 minutes to an hour.

Preheat your grill to high heat. While grill is preheating, arrange lettuce, olives and feta cheese in a salad bowl.

Remove chicken from marinade and place on grill. Cook chicken breasts for 6 to 8 minutes per side. Arrange peppers on grill, and baste with the reserved 1/2 cup dressing. (Don't use the leftover chicken marinade!) The peppers will need only a few minutes - be careful not to burn them!

Remove chicken and peppers from the grill and, when cool enough to handle, slice into strips. Arrange peppers and chicken on top of the salad and serve with the last 1/2 cup of dressing.

Nutrition: Calories 720 kcal - Carbohydrates 23 g - Cholesterol 94 mg - Fat 51.5 g - Fiber 4.1 g - Protein 33.2 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Mediterranean-Chicken-Salad

Grilled Wonton Chicken Salad

makes 6 servings 4

Ingredients

(6 ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
teriyaki marinade 
8 green onions, chopped 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon pepper 
1/2 cup sugar 
3/4 cup rice vinegar 
1 cup olive oil 
1/2 (14 ounce) package wonton wrappers 
oil for frying 
1 head iceberg lettuce, chilled, and torn into bite-size pieces 
1 (4 ounce) can sliced water chestnuts, drained 
1/4 cup toasted sesame seeds 
1/2 cup toasted sliced almonds 
1 (10 ounce) can mandarin orange segments, drained

Directions

Place chicken breasts in a bowl, pour teriyaki sauce over them, and coat well. Cover, and refrigerate for 1 hour.

Preheat an outdoor grill for direct heat.

For the dressing, place green onions, salt, pepper, and sugar in a blender. Pour in olive oil and rice vinegar. Blend until smooth. Remove to a bowl, cover, and refrigerate until ready to serve.

Grill chicken, turning, until done. Remove to a cutting board, and cut into strips.

In a large skillet or wok, warm oil over medium-high heat. Cut wonton wrappers into strips. Fry wonton strips until crisp. Remove to paper towels.

In a large bowl, toss together lettuce, water chestnuts, sesame seeds, sliced almonds, and mandarin oranges. Pour dressing over salad, and toss gently. Top with fried wontons and grilled chicken strips.

Nutrition: Calories 886 kcal - Carbohydrates 50.7 g - Cholesterol 68 mg - Fat 63 g - Fiber 4.8 g - Protein 32.6 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Grilled-Wonton-Chicken-Salad

Grilled Chicken Taco Salad Recipe by MTCHYG

makes 4 servings

Ingredients

1 (15 ounce) can black beans, rinsed and drained 
3/4 cup medium-hot salsa 
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1 tablespoon lime juice 
2 tablespoons chili powder 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon ground coriander 
1 teaspoon brown sugar 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
4 (7 inch) corn tortillas 
4 cups shredded lettuce 
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1 avocado - peeled, pitted, and sliced (optional) 
1 lime, cut into wedges (optional) 
1/4 cup sour cream (optional)

Directions

Preheat an outdoor grill for medium-high heat and lightly oil the grate.

Mix black beans, salsa, 1/2 cup cilantro, and lime juice in a bowl; set aside.

Stir chili powder, cumin, coriander, brown sugar, cayenne pepper, and olive oil in a bowl until smooth; rub mixture over chicken breasts.

Cook chicken breasts on preheated grill until no longer pink in the center and the juices run clear, 10 to 12 minutes per side. An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read at least 165 degrees F (74 degrees C). While the chicken is cooking, place tortillas on grill and grill until lightly brown on both sides, 3 to 5 minutes.

Transfer chicken to a cutting board and slice into long thin strips. Divide chicken strips over tortillas and top with bean mixture, lettuce, and remaining 1/2 cup cilantro. Serve with avocado, lime wedges, and sour cream.

Nutrition: Calories 470 kcal - Carbohydrates 44.4 g - Cholesterol 71 mg - Fat 18.7 g - Fiber 15.9 g - Protein 35.2 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Grilled-Chicken-Taco-Salad

Tex-Mex Quinoa Salad Recipe by SnuzzleMonkey

makes 5 cups

Ingredients

1 cup quinoa 
2 cups water 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/4 cup fresh lime juice 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1 (14 ounce) can diced tomatoes with green chile peppers, drained 
1 (14 ounce) can garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed 
1 bunch cilantro, chopped 
2 avocados, cubed 
1/4 cup crumbled cotija cheese

Directions

Bring quinoa, water, and salt to a boil in a saucepan. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer until the quinoa is tender, 20 to 25 minutes.

Meanwhile, stir together the lime juice, olive oil, pepper, diced tomatoes, and garbanzo beans.

When the quinoa is done, stir it into the tomato mixture, then cool in refrigerator until cold, about 2 hours

When the quinoa is cold, fluff with a spoon, and gently fold in the cilantro, avocados, and cheese.

Nutrition: Calories 219 kcal - Carbohydrates 25.7 g - Cholesterol 3 mg - Fat 11.1 g - Fiber 6.2 g - Protein 6.3 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Tex-Mex-Quinoa-Salad

Grilled Chicken Salad with Seasonal Fruit Recipe by Karena

makes 6 servings

Ingredients

1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
1/2 cup pecans 
1/3 cup red wine vinegar 
1/2 cup white sugar 
1 cup vegetable oil 
1/2 onion, minced 
1 teaspoon ground mustard 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground white pepper 
2 heads Bibb lettuce - rinsed, dried and torn 
1 cup sliced fresh strawberries

Directions

Preheat the grill for high heat.

Lightly oil the grill grate. Grill chicken 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear. Remove from heat, cool, and slice.

Meanwhile, place pecans in a dry skillet over medium-high heat. Cook pecans until fragrant, stirring frequently, about 8 minutes. Remove from heat, and set aside.

In a blender, combine the red wine vinegar, sugar, vegetable oil, onion, mustard, salt, and pepper. Process until smooth.

Arrange lettuce on serving plates. Top with grilled chicken slices, strawberries, and pecans. Drizzle with the dressing to serve.

Nutrition: Calories 567 kcal - Carbohydrates 23.2 g - Cholesterol 43 mg - Fat 46 g - Fiber 2.3 g - Protein 17.8 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Grilled-Chicken-Salad-with-Seasonal-Fruit

Greek Garbanzo Bean Salad Recipe by Kim Fusich

makes 8 servings

Ingredients

2 (15 ounce) cans garbanzo beans, drained 
2 cucumbers, halved lengthwise and sliced 
12 cherry tomatoes, halved 
1/2 red onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 (15 ounce) can black olives, drained and chopped 
1 ounce crumbled feta cheese 
1/2 cup Italian-style salad dressing 
1/2 lemon, juiced 
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt 
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions

Combine the beans, cucumbers, tomatoes, red onion, garlic, olives, cheese, salad dressing, lemon juice, garlic salt and pepper.

Toss together and refrigerate 2 hours before serving. Serve chilled.

Nutrition: Calories 214 kcal - Carbohydrates 25.5 g - Cholesterol 3 mg - Fat 11.5 g - Fiber 5.8 g - Protein 5.2 g

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Greek-Garbanzo-Bean-Salad

I like this recipe easy and fast to eat  with salad sounds like a simple lunch item.

Prosciutto Bites 

Makes 6-8 appetizer servings

Ingredients

1 pound prepared pizza dough
8 ounces sliced prosciutto, cut in half widthwise
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper
¼ cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400°F. Grease a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

Divide the pizza dough into 16 even pieces (about 2 tablespoons each), then roll into balls.

Take a piece of prosciutto and wrap it around a dough ball. Gather the excess at the base of the ball and put that side down on the baking sheet so the meat stays in place. Dont worry if some of the dough is exposed--it doesnt need to be perfect. Repeat with the remaining dough balls.

Brush each ball with olive oil, then garnish with a sprinkle of black pepper and 1 to 2 teaspoons Parmesan.

Bake until the prosciutto is golden and crisp and any exposed dough is golden, 15 to 17 minutes. Cool 5 to 10 minutes before serving. Serve warm or at room temperature

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Prosciutto-Bites

and another nice lunch item.

CREAMY LEMON ORZO WITH PEAS AND HAM 

INGREDIENTS

1 1/4 cups uncooked orzo or rosamarina pasta 
4 small lemons 
1 1/2 cups cubed cooked ham 
1 cup Yoplait® Greek 100 plain yogurt (from 2-lb container) 
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 shallot, finely chopped 
1 box (9 oz) Green Giant Steamers frozen sweet peas 
1 cup chopped fresh mixed herbs (parsley, chives, dill weed, mint leaves, etc.) 
1/2 cup sliced almonds, toasted 
2 green onions, white and green parts thinly sliced

DIRECTIONS

Cook and drain pasta as directed on package; set aside to cool slightly.

Meanwhile, into large bowl, grate peel of 1 lemon. Into measuring cup, squeeze enough lemon juice from lemons to measure 1/2 cup. Add 1/4 cup of the lemon juice to bowl of grated peel. Add pasta, and stir.

Stir in ham, yogurt, mustard, salt, pepper and shallot until well combined. Cover and refrigerate at least 2 hours but no longer than 24 hours.

Meanwhile, cook and drain frozen peas as directed on box. Cool; add to chilled pasta mixture along with herbs, toasted almonds and sliced green onions. Stir until well combined. Add enough of remaining 1/4 cup lemon juice to desired taste, as well as more salt and pepper, if needed. Cover and refrigerate leftovers.

TIPS: Use store-bought cubed cooked ham, or chop up some leftover cooked ham from a roast--both work great with this recipe.

Most any fresh herbs work well with this recipe, but bright-flavored herbs--like parsley, chives and dill--deliver the best taste.

To toast almonds, sprinkle in ungreased heavy skillet. Cook over medium heat 5 to 7 minutes, stirring frequently until almonds begin to brown, then stirring constantly until almonds are brown.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/creamy-lemon-orzo-with-peas-and-ham

Beet Bliss Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 222, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 428mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 17g, Carbs: 15g, Cholesterol: 7mg, Protein: 5g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

6 cup(s) spinach, baby 
1 cup(s) beets, quartered, cooked 
1/2 cup(s) vinaigrette, balsamic, fat-free, Maple-Mustard Vinaigrette (separate recipe) 
2 tablespoon nuts, pecans, toasted, chopped 
2 ounce(s) cheese, goat cheese, crumbled 
1/2 cup(s) oil, walnut, or canola oil 
1/4 cup(s) maple syrup 
1/4 cup(s) vinegar, cider 
2 tablespoon mustard, coarse-grain 
2 tablespoon soy sauce 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground

Preparation

To Prepare Maple-Mustard Vinaigrette:

Whisk together walnut oil (or canola), maple syrup, vinegar, mustard, soy sauce, salt, and pepper in a small bow.

To Prepare Salad:

Toss spinach, beets and Maple-Mustard Vinaigrette in a salad bowl.

Top with pecans and goat cheese.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/beet-bliss.aspx

Presenting chickpea panisse in a whole new light, Mr. Weiss has elevated the concept from french fry-alternative to an elegant plated hors d'oeuvre. Piled high with tender asparagus and mushrooms singing with umami flavor, the whole composition is a shining example of why eating fresh and seasonal is always best. That said, if you make just one part of this dish, it must be the pistachio-pea purée. Somewhere between a pesto and a sauce, the richness of the nuts boosts the sweetness of the tender peas to create a creamy, sublime experience. Rather than reaching for the standard hummus, I think I'll just call this a dip next time a snack craving hits.

Chickpea Panisse with Pistachio-Pea Purée, Asparagus, and Maitake Mushrooms
Adapted from Chef Sascha Weiss of The Plant Café Organic

Chickpea Panisse:

4 Cups Water
3/4 Teaspoon Salt
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
2 1/4 Cups Garbanzo Bean Flour
1 Tablespoon Lemon Juice
1 Tablespoon Lemon Zest
1 Teaspoon Whole Cumin Seed, Toasted and Ground
Salt and Pepper, to Taste
Neutral Vegetable Oil, for Frying

Mushrooms:

8 Ounces Maitake Mushrooms, Cleaned and Halved Through the Stems
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil

Asparagus:

16 Stalks Asparagus, Trimmed and Bottom 1/3 of Stalks Peeled
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
Salt and Pepper, to Taste

Pistachio-Pea Purée:

2 Cups Sliced Leeks (Washed, Cut 1/4-Inch Thick)
1/2 Cup Olive Oil
1 Tablespoon Minced Garlic
1/2 Cup Shelled Pistachios
1/2 Cup Shelled English Peas, Blanched
2 Teaspoons Lemon Juice
1 Teaspoon Lemon Zest
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes

Garnish:

1 Cup Arugula, Pea Tendrils, or Other Tender Greens
1 Radish, Sliced Very Thin
2 Teaspoons Olive Oil
Salt and Pepper, to Taste
1/4 Cup Vegan "Goat Cheese" (Optional)

For the panisse: Bring the water, salt, and olive oil to a simmer in a medium saucepan. Add the garbanzo flour, whisking so it doesn't form lumps. Ass the lemon juice, lemon zest, cumin, and pepper. Cook over low heat, stirring frequently, until the mixture thickens and pulls away from the sides of the pan; about 10 minutes. Pour the batter into a greased pan and allow it to cool to room temperature. Slice into desired shapes and pan fry in oil until golden.

For the mushrooms: Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Toss the sliced mushrooms, olive oil, salt, and pepper together in a bowl. Lay the mushrooms out on a parchment paper-lined sheet pan and roast for 15 minutes, or until they are lightly browned. Leave the oven on and set the mushrooms aside.

For the asparagus: Toss the asparagus together with the olive oil, salt, and pepper. Lay the spears on a sheet pan or baking pan and roast in the oven until soft but not mushy; about 5 minutes. Set aside.

For the purée: In a sauté pan over medium heat, cook the leeks in olive oil until softened; about 5 minutes. Add the garlic and cook until golden. Remove from the heat and transfer to a blender. Add the remaining ingredients, thinning with water as needed to achieve a purée that is silky-smooth and can be spooned on a plate without turning into a soupy puddle.

To finish: Place 2 - 3 stalks of asparagus on each plate. Top each with a piece of chickpea panisse, spoon some of the purée on top, and add a piece or two of roasted mushroom. Toss the greens with olive oil, sliced radish, salt, and pepper. Add the dressed greens to the plate and crumble a small amount of the vegan cheese on top, if desired.

Makes 6 Servings

www.bittersweet.com

You really should go to this website and look at the picture of the finished product  its going to make you hungrier than hungry.

Quick Balsamic Fig Roasted Tomato and Burrata Cheese Tarts

Yields: 2 (8 inch-ish) tarts

Ingredients

4 sheets prepared puff pastry, thawed
1/2 cup fig preserves
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced or grated
2 tablespoons fresh oregano, chopped
pinch of salt + pepper
2 heirloom tomatoes, sliced
2 cups cherry tomatoes
4 ounces blue cheese, crumbled (optional)
8 ounces burrata cheese (may also use fresh mozzarella)
8 slices thinly sliced prosciutto (omit for vegetariane version)
2 tablespoons fresh basil

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Stack two pieces of puff pastry one on top of the other and press gently to adhere. Repeat with the other two sheets.

Cut each pastry into a large circle or leave as a square. You may also make mini tarts by cutting the pastry int


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hi Sam I think you have a recipe for everyone there . Maybe even I can make some .Im just going to finish off the last leg of a pair of baby shorts then I'll go back and take a look 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

SUMMARY 1/5/15 (from Darowil)

HEALTH ISSUES
*Puplovers* mother is home from hospital- but likely to be an ongoing issue as she sees no need to change her diet. *Cashmeregma* is back home from seeing her mother and helping out her sister but laid flat by a bad back.

*sassafras* is having gut problems again- which remains an issue at the end of the week .

*bulldog* due laser surgery Thursday on her leg vein-havent heard so assume she had it. She has a friend on life support (repeated health issues) and Betty doesnt feel that she will pull through this time.

*jheins* GS Tim has been unwell with high temperature- to school Wednesday but unwell again by the end of the week.

*gagemsum* is home! Clearly still a long way to go, was able to say hello to us but then felt unwell again.

*Gwen* to have day surgery on the 18th on hips (assuming that her poison ivy rash has cleared up) with 2 week recuperating after.

*Grannypegs* DH surgery went very well, but then he developed a blood infection. Probably because of the stress her chronic lung condition has reared its head.

*Purple* had her knee replacement Friday & Mr P reports that she has come through surgery just fine and is recovering now.

*Agnescr* popped in to say that she now has slightly more vision in her left eye but still nowhere near clear. She has a hospital appointment next week at Dundee to see if they can put things right.

OTHER ISSUES
*machristie* second interview for a new job- loved what she saw. While *knittergma* is enjoying her new job at Walmart - lots of walking though so very tiring. *puplovers* DH working very hard but enjoying his new job. *jheins* DD#1 has been given a promotion at work which includes a considerable pay increase

*kathleendoris* had a text from her nephew to say he had just got married Thursday! And a second unexpected wedding *Nicho* went to a naming for a baby and the engagement party for his parents- only for it to morph into a wedding. *Swedenmes* son has moved his wedding forward to the end of this month. Providing something positive for them to think about.

*Gwens* DH is upgrading the pergola and making an outside room.

*pearlone* has returned to PA to clear out and sell the house in preparation for a permanent move to Florida . And *Tami* is almost home, but will be doing a fair bit more travelling though without M as he will be working.

PHOTOS
6 - *Caren* - Brownie in a mug/Playing in the water
8 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Marikayknits
14 - *Flyty1n* - Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints,
Payson UT temple (link)
15 - *Poledra* - Cowl
18 - *Caren* - Breakfast with a difference/Scotland
20 - *Lurker* - Lace scarf for Bronwyn
23 - *Kate* - Garden chaos
30 - *Nico* - Naming ceremony/engagement/wedding party!
31 - *Caren* - Mug cake
33 - *Bonnie* - Travelling Vine Scarf/Visitor to yard
46 - *Pacer* - Matthew & his drawing at the art museum
53 - *Lurker* - Guernsey for cousin
54 - *Lurker* - Progress on the guernsey/Cousins
55 - *Kate * - Baby clothes & game
57 - *Lurker* - More progress on the guernsey
62 - *Sugarsugar* - FB funny
66 - *Caren* - Coffee pup/Baby dress
69 - *Tami* - Travels in the RV
70 - *Lurker* - Day 3 of the guernsey
73 - *Agnes* - Quinn

RECIPES
2 - *Sam* - Almond nut thins crackers
16 - *Sugarsugar* - 2 ingredient cake
31 - *Sam* - 12 Homemade Dressing and Sauce Recipes (link)
32 - *Sam* - Bacony Tortillas with Melted Cheese and Crispy Mushrooms 
41 - *Sam* - Gluten Free Cornmeal Crêpes, with taco fillings 
43 - *Sam* - Grilled poutine foil packs
50 - *Sam* - Flourless chocolate walnut cookies/Flourless orange cake
51 - *Sam* - Easy dump cake
51 - *Gwen* - Aunt Kaye's rhubarb dump cake
52 - *Sam* - 12 quick bread recipes (link)
56 - *Sam* - Gluten Free Cinnamon Sugar Biscuits 
58 - *Sam* - No Bake Peanut Butter Lovers Icebox Cake
62 - *Darowil* - Chicken peanut stew

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Yarn/Thrummed mittens pattern (links)
6 - *Poledra* - Newfoundland Thrummed Mittens (link)
28 - *Sam* - Bolero pattern (link)
43 - *Bonnie* - Climbing leaves scarf (link)
44 - *Rookie* - Shawls (link)
45 - *Rookie* - Leaf motif shawl pattern (link)
52 - *Sam* - Faux Reverse Glass Painted Tube Beads (link)

OTHERS
30 - *Rookie* - Shower spray (link)
59 - *Sam* - Slingshot for people (link)
74 - *Lurker* - Advertising video (link)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you Kate and Darowil for the summary. This was such a brilliant idea and appreciated by all of us.

Good recipes, Sam. I am going to try the Banana Cake recipe. It sounds very much like the one served at the restaurant when we celebrated my birthday. It was so good!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening. Would like to try spring rolls.
Kate, thank you for summary.
Still having gut problems but feeling stronger today. Able to get lab and blood work done. Need a nap.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening. Would like to try spring rolls.
> Kate, thank you for summary.
> Still having gut problems but feeling stronger today. Able to get lab and blood work done. Need a nap.


I hope this is the beginning of the end of your illness and you get rid of the gut problems completely 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great recipes, something for everyone. I love that marinated raw vegetable salad.
Thanks Margaret & Kate for the great summary.
Dessert Joy, sorry to hear you still aren't well, I hope they find the problem soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thankyou for the opening Sam and the update ladies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam - thanks for all the recipes and the opening. Thanks Kate, Margaret, etc. for the summaries. 

I just got back from shopping - it's been awhile since I've been out there but got all the shopping done for the next couple of weeks which will include a baby shower and then cooking some things to take up to DS's house the following weekend. Can't wait to see those darling DGD's again and of course DS and DDIL.

Agnes - hope your eyesight and dr. appointments get sorted out.

Hoping to hear from Puplover and CashmereGma that their lives have settled down some and that their Moms are doing much better.

Gwen - hope your poison ivy is clearing up and that you can get your surgery as planned.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you Margaret and kate - your work on the summaries is very much appreciated by everyone and I appreciate the time you put in to do it. it is not an easy task. kind of like being a secretary at a meeting and trying to get down the important stuff. we thank you muchly. ---- sam



KateB said:


> SUMMARY 1/5/15 (from Darowil)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

warm positive healing energy continues to zoom your way and wrap you up in it healing goodness - hope we are seeing an end to this very soon. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening. Would like to try spring rolls.
> Kate, thank you for summary.
> Still having gut problems but feeling stronger today. Able to get lab and blood work done. Need a nap.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for another great start for the week, Sam. You sure have a recipe for everyone!
And thank you, ladies, for the summary. It's so nice to have everything handy to be sure I haven't missed anything.
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, Sam - there are some yummy sounding recipes - several I want to try. I have to go back to next week's KTP and get some of the bread recipes for our church bread sale in June.
Tomorrow I am going to be at Gabriel and Abby's NYSSMA solo performances. They go into a room with their music teacher and a judge - they have to do some "sight reading" of a piece of music and then they sing the song that they've been practicing. Gabe is doing a level 3(I think) "Danny Boy" and Abby is singing a level 5 song in Italian - can't remember the name of it. I get to stand outside the door and listen and hug them when they come out. They will get a score and if they get a 99 or 100, they could be invited to go to an all-state chorus performance. I'm not expecting that this year, but maybe a couple of years down the road. Who knows?
We are waiting for our SIL to come over and help Bob put our huge air-conditioner in the window - he's strong enough to lift that dead weight off the floor - don't know what we would do without him! 
Guess I'd better go feed my DH and I'm hungry, too! Prayers for all those on the "list", especially Mel and Purple. Love and Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is getting that kind of weather isn't it - we have been having lovely days and cool night for sleeping. this kind of weather can last until November. --- sam

good luck to Gabriel and abby in their musical tryouts - it would be great if they got into the chorus.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Sam - there are some yummy sounding recipes - several I want to try. I have to go back to next week's KTP and get some of the bread recipes for our church bread sale in June.
> Tomorrow I am going to be at Gabriel and Abby's NYSSMA solo performances. They go into a room with their music teacher and a judge - they have to do some "sight reading" of a piece of music and then they sing the song that they've been practicing. Gabe is doing a level 3(I think) "Danny Boy" and Abby is singing a level 5 song in Italian - can't remember the name of it. I get to stand outside the door and listen and hug them when they come out. They will get a score and if they get a 99 or 100, they could be invited to go to an all-state chorus performance. I'm not expecting that this year, but maybe a couple of years down the road. Who knows?
> We are waiting for our SIL to come over and help Bob put our huge air-conditioner in the window - he's strong enough to lift that dead weight off the floor - don't know what we would do without him!
> Guess I'd better go feed my DH and I'm hungry, too! Prayers for all those on the "list", especially Mel and Purple. Love and Hugs, Paula


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Sam, Kate and Darowil for getting us started this week. It is very warm here the past few days. Matthew says the nice weather is gone now. He prefers the colder air. It is nice not wearing a jacket. We did get a nice storm today. Matthew got a few raindrops on the drawing he is working on and he was not happy. We got some new cards back today. He will have to start charging more for his cards as the cost has increased on our end. We started using a new printing company this year and the cards look so much better which we are happy with. I am working all weekend so it was good that I had quite a bit of time off last weekend and at the beginning of the week which I took time off for Matthew's art competition. I am thinking that we will get some time off next weekend as well.

Josephine...so glad your surgery went well and you are now resting. Sounds like DH will take good care of you. 

Agnes...so good to hear from you. I do hope you will get better. Your GS is so adorable. He must bring great joy into your life.

Melody...I am hoping that you are getting the rest you need and therapy is coming along as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Sam - there are some yummy sounding recipes - several I want to try. I have to go back to next week's KTP and get some of the bread recipes for our church bread sale in June.
> Tomorrow I am going to be at Gabriel and Abby's NYSSMA solo performances. They go into a room with their music teacher and a judge - they have to do some "sight reading" of a piece of music and then they sing the song that they've been practicing. Gabe is doing a level 3(I think) "Danny Boy" and Abby is singing a level 5 song in Italian - can't remember the name of it. I get to stand outside the door and listen and hug them when they come out. They will get a score and if they get a 99 or 100, they could be invited to go to an all-state chorus performance. I'm not expecting that this year, but maybe a couple of years down the road. Who knows?
> We are waiting for our SIL to come over and help Bob put our huge air-conditioner in the window - he's strong enough to lift that dead weight off the floor - don't know what we would do without him!
> Guess I'd better go feed my DH and I'm hungry, too! Prayers for all those on the "list", especially Mel and Purple. Love and Hugs, Paula


You're making me homesick for the band and vocal concerts --- our kids were usually in them..Fun times. Good luck to the grandkids.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm, up to date, not many pages at all to read!- yahoo doing maintance later today- afternoon and evening for me. I will be at the football some of that time, but will include the evening when I spend most time on here. Guess I will just have to do some knitting that I can't pick up and put down while on the net. And as it needs to be finished in a week that won't be bad!

Thanks Kate for adding the extra info to my summary.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening here. Weather was sunny and in the 70's. Terrific weather. Had alot of errands and grocery shopping. Completed all set tasks. Yea, but very tired. Sam love all the recipes. Hard to believe but one of the chicken recipes I have all the ingredients. I usually have to buy one ingredient. Will be making his dish this coming we. plus a few other of the recipes. Thank you to the ladies who are so diligent in doing the summaries. It really keeps me up to date on what is happening to all the lovely foks here on the tea Party.

Prayers offered for all those in ill health and in need. Off to rest as am very tired. Nite!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry for miss spellings that appear in my message. Is supposed to say that I am going to make chicken dish this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my place to make sure I get the emails- was so annoyed by the British Election result, I forgot to take my morning pills, and did not want to end up with seriously lower blood pressure- the painkiller I took at twelve is still not working- that is the problem when you miss. But I have spent far too much money- groceries for next fortnight it will have to be- and Spotlight had a wonderful sale - I have a beautiful Entrelac book, and masses of yarn- will photograph it later! Need to get horizontal for a bit till my hip recovers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I posted this a few minutes ago on the last teaparty before it clicked in my head that you would be here now so I'm posting it again....

I do have an inhaler but was told needed something for longer lasting use and use th inhaler as a booster. Since it is a pill I don't taste the pill at all.

The recipes look great. DH isn't fond of turkey burgers but I may just have to try that first recipe Apple Turkey Burgers. They sound delicious.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pearl, we all get pretty good at deciphering each other's typos and Spellcheck's changes in our word choices to its own ideas of what we're talking about. Don't worry about it. I try to go back in and change what I can catch but often miss something. And then I think, ''Good heavens! and I'm an English teacher by profession!!''

Ohio Joy

Thanks again, Sam, for starting off another week of growing our friendships. We all appreciate you brand of brotherhood to all of us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD has headed to Atlanta tonight with several girlfriends. They are staying at a motel/hotel and then going to a big music festival in the morning that will last all day and into the nght. I had her take my car since her's is so old, 

DH spent most of the day fixing a leaking outside faucet, tearing down my ramp from when I had knees replaced as it was rotting and then discovered a supporting board on the side of the front porch was rotted. Bless his heart he worked so hard all day long. Tomorrow he said he hopes to work some more on the outside room . 

My garden is really doing well. Tomato plants are filled with blossoms and cukes are starting to take off. I also see little cabbage heads starting to form. Just love my raised garden. 

Big thanks to the Summary Queens; you gals do such a fantastic job! Even though I'm on here daily multiple times usually it is such a help to be able to review your summaries. {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Trying to read to keep up,Haven't heard if any of the furniture has sold, sure do hope so. Spent most of the day in bed with my headache. Now I have pain in my chest, don't want to think it's pneumonia again, it's not heart pain...VA Sharon


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Trying to read to keep up,Haven't heard if any of the furniture has sold, sure do hope so. Spent most of the day in bed with my headache. Now I have pain in my chest, don't want to think it's pneumonia again, it's not heart pain...VA Sharon


Take care. Get well soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Trying to read to keep up,Haven't heard if any of the furniture has sold, sure do hope so. Spent most of the day in bed with my headache. Now I have pain in my chest, don't want to think it's pneumonia again, it's not heart pain...VA Sharon


Do hope you feel better soon- no need to suggest resting as with your head you can't do more. Do hope your headaches are migraines and not something else like Mels were.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Trying to read to keep up,Haven't heard if any of the furniture has sold, sure do hope so. Spent most of the day in bed with my headache. Now I have pain in my chest, don't want to think it's pneumonia again, it's not heart pain...VA Sharon


Please take care of yourself and see a doctor if it doesn't ease up. Make sure you're taking all your meds (I tend to forget sometimes) and I can tell it the next day. I sure hope it's neither heart pain or pneumonia. Hope the furniture sells. Are there any family members who would be wanting to pay you for them to keep them in the family?? They sound like very nice pieces. Started using some of the Caron white baby yarn today...matched it with a hot pink cotton that I wasn't sure what to do with; it's making up into a marled piece and may look great with some swirl buttons. I'm working on the swatches and checking gauge right now to try to make a little girl's dress and I want to get it to the right proportions so spending extra time on the math.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for the summaries from last week. I have been wondering what else can Tres Leches be used for beside a dip. The Cheesecake Factory has the most decadent Tres Leches Cheesecake, but other than that, I'm not sure how it can be used. I noted the Tres Leches cake recipe, but not actually using it in it. Any suggestions? I will be glad when spring has ended here as it has been very rough listening to the weather reporting on the t.v. with all the severe thundestorms with possible tornadoes, etc. moving into ones area. It is scary. My heart goes out to the people in OK, Nebraska, North Texas (now I can't think of the other states), but about 4 of them who have suffered much destruction from the horrid tornadoes and very heavy rain. We have not suffered damage, for which I give thanks, and although the summers here are so miserably hot, at least the bad weather reports have ended by then. To all the Mothers, I wish you the loveliest Mother's Day you have ever experienced.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, for the great start and all those wonderful recipes and thank you Kate and Margaret for the great summaries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My haul from Spotlight today. There is actually 7 balls of the black- which should be long enough for the scarf I promised my young friend, two skeins of the green, to make a total of 5 that I now own. The needles are all 2 .75mm so should cover all that I will need for the red Guernsey, the pinks will enable finishing a sideways scarf I have started for another friend. The book will get me started again on Entrelac, and the glass mug with lid is for carrying my lunch to the Weaving Class, on Mondays.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great haul there, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great haul there, Julie.


That was what I thought!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't tell him what they are and see if he notices. when I looked it up it said syrup - I would rather have it in pill form also. I don't have an albuterol inhaler - just the fluid I use in my nebulizer. does wonders. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I posted this a few minutes ago on the last teaparty before it clicked in my head that you would be here now so I'm posting it again....
> 
> I do have an inhaler but was told needed something for longer lasting use and use th inhaler as a booster. Since it is a pill I don't taste the pill at all.
> 
> The recipes look great. DH isn't fond of turkey burgers but I may just have to try that first recipe Apple Turkey Burgers. They sound delicious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way - stay in bed and rest up. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Trying to read to keep up,Haven't heard if any of the furniture has sold, sure do hope so. Spent most of the day in bed with my headache. Now I have pain in my chest, don't want to think it's pneumonia again, it's not heart pain...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the pink yarn - that will make quite a scarf. great haul there Julie - sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My haul from Spotlight today. There is actually 7 balls of the black- which should be long enough for the scarf I promised my young friend, two skeins of the green, to make a total of 5 that I now own. The needles are all 2 .75mm so should cover all that I will need for the red Guernsey, the pinks will enable finishing a sideways scarf I have started for another friend. The book will get me started again on Entrelac, and the glass mug with lid is for carrying my lunch to the Weaving Class, on Mondays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the pink yarn - that will make quite a scarf. great haul there Julie - sam


I think so too, Sam!!! Isn't it getting awfully late in Ohio, dear Sir!?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, great yarn, should keep you busy for a while.

Va Sharon, I hope you're feeling better soon, you have sure been having a bad time.

I got my flower beds cleaned up this afternoon. The big bed has lots of overgrown perennials. I decided to put an ad on Facebook local garagesale site, offering them for free. I had about 20 replies, 2 people came this evening & a couple more say they will come tomorrow. It never ceases to amaze me the nerve of some people. I had someone message me would I like to dig some & deliver them, what do you think I told her?? 
I hate to throw them in the bush when they get too thick but they bloom better when thinned out a little.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Bonnie! I expect it will- then back to the Guernsey!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great yarn, should keep you busy for a while.
> 
> Va Sharon, I hope you're feeling better soon, you have sure been having a bad time.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's one-thirty right now --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think so too, Sam!!! Isn't it getting awfully late in Ohio, dear Sir!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's one-thirty right now --- sam


And we are just gone 5 .30 pm., Saturday of course!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And we are just gone 5 .30 pm., Saturday of course!


Morning you 2 it's 6.30 here in UK and not a very nice morning real chilly 
Sonja

Edit love all the yarn and needles you got Julie . Entrelac is on my todo list to learn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning you 2 it's 6.30 here in UK and not a very nice morning real chilly
> Sonja


9th May, I guess far too early in the year to have really settled weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning you 2 it's 6.30 here in UK and not a very nice morning real chilly
> Sonja
> 
> Edit love all the yarn and needles you got Julie . Enterlac is on my todo list to learn


It is not exceptionally hard once you get the hang of it! I am feeling very pleased with my 'haul'- will keep me out of mischief for some time!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> 9th May, I guess far too early in the year to have really settled weather.


It's been colder this last week than in the middle of winter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not exceptionally hard once you get the hang of it! I am feeling very pleased with my 'haul'- will keep me out of mischief for some time!


I really want to try it but I keep finding another pattern to try ,just this last week I've downloaded 24 patterns and some of them have multiple patterns on . I also keep telling myself that I must get serious about learning to crochet 
But here I sit looking for a new pattern to start 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's been colder this last week than in the middle of winter


My goodness gracious me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I really want to try it but I keep finding another pattern to try ,just this last week I've downloaded 24 patterns and some of them have multiple patterns on . I also keep telling myself that I must get serious about learning to crochet
> But here I sit looking for a new pattern to start
> Sonja


    :lol: ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just had a PM from TNS, who is still on the Mainland doing Parental -in -law duties- she will be back on Guernsey/Alderney in about a week, and hopes to catch up with us all then- meantime best wishes to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a PM from TNS, who is still on the Mainland doing Parental -in -law duties- she will be back on Guernsey/Alderney in about a week, and hopes to catch up with us all then- meantime best wishes to all.


Good to hear from her -- any further news on Valerie? I also reached out to Kansas Gma as we've not seen her here in awhile. She's very busy and finding it hard to keep up. She sends her love and promised to pop in sometime soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, Bonnie and Sam, thank you.
Julie, great haul. I admire enterlac, but the twisting and turning is too much for my patience level.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear from her -- any further news on Valerie? I also reached out to Kansas Gma as we've not seen her here in awhile. She's very busy and finding it hard to keep up. She sends her love and promised to pop in sometime soon.


I've been pondering emailing Valerie's colleague again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, Bonnie and Sam, thank you.
> Julie, great haul. I admire enterlac, but the twisting and turning is too much for my patience level.


Thanks, Joy!
Doesn't bother me- I find the end result worth it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My haul from Spotlight today. There is actually 7 balls of the black- which should be long enough for the scarf I promised my young friend, two skeins of the green, to make a total of 5 that I now own. The needles are all 2 .75mm so should cover all that I will need for the red Guernsey, the pinks will enable finishing a sideways scarf I have started for another friend. The book will get me started again on Entrelac, and the glass mug with lid is for carrying my lunch to the Weaving Class, on Mondays.


Good haul indeed- the book is the first- the one that I have. It's really good as I said earlier. The second looks really good too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, Bonnie and Sam, thank you.
> Julie, great haul. I admire enterlac, but the twisting and turning is too much for my patience level.


If you learn to knit backwards then you don't need to do the turning in Entrelac. I've not able to decide which I prefer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I thought it was today that Yahoo was not working-but on checking it again it looks like tomorrow- and I will be out for even more of the time.

We drew in the fottball today- not common in my football so a very exciting game. Didn't feel too bad as we played on of this seasons best teams so far and we kept playing well for all 4 quarters. Didn't give up.
Making something for lunch tomorrow- I'm clloking a sweet slcie and MAryanne is doing something savoury. I will post a link later for it Sam as this too had peanut butter in it,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking my spot and back to page 1. Great opening and summaries. Thanks.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear from her -- any further news on Valerie? I also reached out to Kansas Gma as we've not seen her here in awhile. She's very busy and finding it hard to keep up. She sends her love and promised to pop in sometime soon.


Thanks for the news on Kansas Gma - I was wondering about her the other day.

Getting ready to go to NYSSMAs - bringing a book of crossword puzzles and some knitting. I'm going to be there for 3 hours, so I need something to keep me sane in a school full of teens! I looked up the song that Abby will be singing - it's "Caro Mio ben". I looked it up on Google - very pretty - She's a 1st soprano, so I know she can hit the high notes. I hope her teacher worked on her "expression" - they judge on that, too. Well, gotta jump in the shower, track down some breakfast and get to the school - only about a 15 min. drive, thank goodness. 
Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening. Would like to try spring rolls.
> Kate, thank you for summary.
> Still having gut problems but feeling stronger today. Able to get lab and blood work done. Need a nap.


Sorry to hear that you are still having problems. I hope they can find out whats going on and get you all better very soon. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Trying to read to keep up,Haven't heard if any of the furniture has sold, sure do hope so. Spent most of the day in bed with my headache. Now I have pain in my chest, don't want to think it's pneumonia again, it's not heart pain...VA Sharon


Sorry to hear you are still struggling with headaches. I hope the furniture sells for a good price for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Keep finding things for you Sam. This link was on the main forum. Yarn puzzle.
http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=066ad049f86a&view=maximized


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My haul from Spotlight today. There is actually 7 balls of the black- which should be long enough for the scarf I promised my young friend, two skeins of the green, to make a total of 5 that I now own. The needles are all 2 .75mm so should cover all that I will need for the red Guernsey, the pinks will enable finishing a sideways scarf I have started for another friend. The book will get me started again on Entrelac, and the glass mug with lid is for carrying my lunch to the Weaving Class, on Mondays.


Fantastic Julie. :thumbup: You are sure going to be kept busy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great yarn, should keep you busy for a while.
> 
> Va Sharon, I hope you're feeling better soon, you have sure been having a bad time.
> 
> ...


Good heavens :shock: I guess she thought it was worth a try to get you to deliver. Free just isnt good enough for some people is it. :roll:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Good mornig/evening all. Thank you Sam for the recipes I will read more of them later but the celery soup sounds good. Thank you Kate your review is very helpful because I haven't been able to keep up.
I have an opportunity to catch up on housework today before work. They gave some of us Mother's day off which is nice. 
We have 2 new baby goats now. Total for the year is 5, all males. Oh well,better luck next year.
I still have to get my garden in gear my son is planting our big one this year so he's been working hard out there and getting his back sunburned. He's also been working on our pond and the GD's have been busy catching frogs, such fun!
I better get started with my day so I'll check back later. nittergma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good haul indeed- the book is the first- the one that I have. It's really good as I said earlier. The second looks really good too.


I am well on the way now with the black scarf- looking forward to working on the pink one- but have promised Bronwen I will get the shrug I started for her years ago- and badly misjudged size wise, made. That will come after the scarf. I love the designs in the Entrelac book.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks for the news on Kansas Gma - I was wondering about her the other day.
> 
> Getting ready to go to NYSSMAs - bringing a book of crossword puzzles and some knitting. I'm going to be there for 3 hours, so I need something to keep me sane in a school full of teens! I looked up the song that Abby will be singing - it's "Caro Mio ben". I looked it up on Google - very pretty - She's a 1st soprano, so I know she can hit the high notes. I hope her teacher worked on her "expression" - they judge on that, too. Well, gotta jump in the shower, track down some breakfast and get to the school - only about a 15 min. drive, thank goodness.
> Love and hugs, Paula


Sounds like a wonderful day and seems very appropriate for Mother's (Grandmother's) Day weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fantastic Julie. :thumbup: You are sure going to be kept busy.


Reckon I will be!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening. Would like to try spring rolls.
> Kate, thank you for summary.
> Still having gut problems but feeling stronger today. Able to get lab and blood work done. Need a nap.


Glad to hear you, at least, feels stronger. Hope the tests reveal the problem so you can finally get some relief. It's been going on way too long.
Junek


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam! We are happy campers here in Southern California because we had a couple of days of rain...yay!!! Water from heaven, it was so nice and wonderful to hear the rain coming down hard and our ground is still wet, just smells so nice and of course this is not near enough to do away with the drought but such a wonderful thing for Mother Nature to co operate with watering of plants.Now for the recipes...I've printed out the Rhubarb Strawberry Crunch and I'll request this one for tomorrow nights dessert and the Ratatouille Tart is just delicious!! Yum!! Hope you all have a great weekend and HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL !!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Mother's Day to those celebrating today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sharon VA I am so sorry you are having such health issues. Know I am praying for you and that the furniture sells quicly.



vabchnonnie said:


> Trying to read to keep up,Haven't heard if any of the furniture has sold, sure do hope so. Spent most of the day in bed with my headache. Now I have pain in my chest, don't want to think it's pneumonia again, it's not heart pain...VA Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice haul Julie! 


Lurker 2 said:


> My haul from Spotlight today. There is actually 7 balls of the black- which should be long enough for the scarf I promised my young friend, two skeins of the green, to make a total of 5 that I now own. The needles are all 2 .75mm so should cover all that I will need for the red Guernsey, the pinks will enable finishing a sideways scarf I have started for another friend. The book will get me started again on Entrelac, and the glass mug with lid is for carrying my lunch to the Weaving Class, on Mondays.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish I was close to you Bonnie. I'd love some perennials and I'd dig them up myself.....LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, great yarn, should keep you busy for a while.
> 
> Va Sharon, I hope you're feeling better soon, you have sure been having a bad time.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Sorry for miss spellings that appear in my message. Is supposed to say that I am going to make chicken dish this week.


Pearl, no need to apologize. I think I'm the worse one for everyone trying to decipher what my smart-a** tablet decides to change in my notes. I've said before, my tablet outsmarts me all the time so I definitely don't need a 'smart phone' to make me look like even more of a dummy!!
At least, my notes are good for a laugh!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my place to make sure I get the emails- was so annoyed by the British Election result, I forgot to take my morning pills, and did not want to end up with seriously lower blood pressure- the painkiller I took at twelve is still not working- that is the problem when you miss. But I have spent far too much money- groceries for next fortnight it will have to be- and Spotlight had a wonderful sale - I have a beautiful Entrelac book, and masses of yarn- will photograph it later! Need to get horizontal for a bit till my hip recovers!


I've wanted to try Entrelac for a while but never have gotten around to it. I have several books on color knitting and one has a chapter on Entrelac. One of these days, I'll try all these things on my to be knitted or crocheted list!
Hope your hip settles down. The pain is bad enough but it's really bad when you can't get rest and/or sleep.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Noni* with you having the new job are you going to be able to keep the animals? I was thinking of the horse too.

Tell your son to please wear a good sun screen. 


nittergma said:


> Good mornig/evening all. Thank you Sam for the recipes I will read more of them later but the celery soup sounds good. Thank you Kate your review is very helpful because I haven't been able to keep up.
> I have an opportunity to catch up on housework today before work. They gave some of us Mother's day off which is nice.
> We have 2 new baby goats now. Total for the year is 5, all males. Oh well,better luck next year.
> I still have to get my garden in gear my son is planting our big one this year so he's been working hard out there and getting his back sunburned. He's also been working on our pond and the GD's have been busy catching frogs, such fun!
> I better get started with my day so I'll check back later. nittergma


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DD has headed to Atlanta tonight with several girlfriends. They are staying at a motel/hotel and then going to a big music festival in the morning that will last all day and into the nght. I had her take my car since her's is so old,
> 
> DH spent most of the day fixing a leaking outside faucet, tearing down my ramp from when I had knees replaced as it was rotting and then discovered a supporting board on the side of the front porch was rotted. Bless his heart he worked so hard all day long. Tomorrow he said he hopes to work some more on the outside room .
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you've found a way to garden. Your being farther south is really apparent since our gardens are just getting started. My son said last week, he hasn't planted tomatoes yet because he's still having night's in the 40's. And he's only about 40 miles farther inland than I am. And our nights are in the 60's. God bless the Gulf Stream...well, except when it brews storms like the one churning off the southern coast. Way too early in the season to worry about a tropical storm. 
As if anyone listens to my expert opinion!!! ROFLMA)!!
junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've wanted to try Entrelac for a while but never have gotten around to it. I have several books on color knitting and one has a chapter on Entrelac. One of these days, I'll try all these things on my to be knitted or crocheted list!
> Hope your hip settles down. The pain is bad enough but it's really bad when you can't get rest and/or sleep.
> Junek


http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=knitting+entrelac+in+the+round&FORM=VIRE2#view=detail&mid=170FFD943C925AB9A30B170FFD943C925AB9A30B

It's been on my list too...but I think I have enough craft projects percolating at this time. I really like the look of the cowl with the different stitch designs....hmmmm; do I have a set of circular needles not in us?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, Sharon, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. I so wish the dr would hurry and let you know what's what with your headaches.
I'll keep you in my prayers. Take care of yourself.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you for the summaries from last week. I have been wondering what else can Tres Leches be used for beside a dip. The Cheesecake Factory has the most decadent Tres Leches Cheesecake, but other than that, I'm not sure how it can be used. I noted the Tres Leches cake recipe, but not actually using it in it. Any suggestions? I will be glad when spring has ended here as it has been very rough listening to the weather reporting on the t.v. with all the severe thundestorms with possible tornadoes, etc. moving into ones area. It is scary. My heart goes out to the people in OK, Nebraska, North Texas (now I can't think of the other states), but about 4 of them who have suffered much destruction from the horrid tornadoes and very heavy rain. We have not suffered damage, for which I give thanks, and although the summers here are so miserably hot, at least the bad weather reports have ended by then. To all the Mothers, I wish you the loveliest Mother's Day you have ever experienced.


I've been praying for all of you in TX. I wasn't sure exactly where most of you are. But the weather reports are very scary. My daughter lives in a southern suburb of Houston and they've been getting a lot of rain but no really bad weather like the tornadoes and huge hailstones.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My haul from Spotlight today. There is actually 7 balls of the black- which should be long enough for the scarf I promised my young friend, two skeins of the green, to make a total of 5 that I now own. The needles are all 2 .75mm so should cover all that I will need for the red Guernsey, the pinks will enable finishing a sideways scarf I have started for another friend. The book will get me started again on Entrelac, and the glass mug with lid is for carrying my lunch to the Weaving Class, on Mondays.


Lovely yarn. I'm looking forward to the completed items. I'm sure they'll be lovely as all your knitting is.
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice find Julie. I'm off for a routine eye exam, then will stop at the LYS and find a pair of 2.5 needles to send in a letter to Julie. I probably won't get done soon enough to mail today, (post office closes at noon on Saturdays) so shall send asap Tuesday (another long day Monday). 
We got rain..wonderful, earth refreshing rain. It is supposed to shower off and on all of today and it is currently very cloudy. Hurrah!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a PM from TNS, who is still on the Mainland doing Parental -in -law duties- she will be back on Guernsey/Alderney in about a week, and hopes to catch up with us all then- meantime best wishes to all.


Thanks for the up date from TNS. She stays even busier than Josephine...well, when Josephine isn't recuperating from surgery.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi sends her love to everyone at KTP!!!

Hello to everyone. A gorgeous morning here. Magnolia tree is done blooming and I sure do wish those blossoms would last longer. Crabapples are now in bloom and when they are done the apple tree will be in full bloom along with the Joshua tree. How I love Spring. Bill's birthday sweater is on hold and I'm hoping to get caught up on housework soon. Sure doesn't take long for it to get out of hand. I must be really sick because I have been enjoying cleaning up. :shock: Just feels so good to watch the cluttered look turn to sparkling and clean. Not sure what this disease is called. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Doing so much better now and hoping to continue. Still not doing stairs to give things more time to heal. I remember those doctors in Germany saying "Don't do any stairs.", so I will wait a week or so more. Went to see a movie by Wim Wenders on a photographer, Salgado. Talk about telling a story with your photos.

So sorry so many are having problems and do send healing wishes to all of you and friends and relatives that need them. Sam, what a joy to see all the recipes you put so much time into posting for us. How they inspire me. I made plantain pancakes inspired by one of your recipes...think it was banana pancakes. Saw the recipe and used what I had on hand.

I wasn't going home for Mother's Day because of my back. Didn't want mom to know I had hurt myself while there, but now I am doing well enough to go. Told son and DIL that we would be here but so far no news of doing anything together so if we don't hear, DH will take me out and then we will go down and see mom during the week. I'm sure with so many children, it will be an exhausting day for her anyway with phone calls and drop-bye, so I will call her today and see her later.

Hope the news on Mel will be better soon. Concerned that she went home from friends feeling sick. I do know that it was a long, long time before my nephew felt well. Such a shame there was no way to catch this before it happened. Love and hugs to her and all of you. I'm off to catch up now and look for photos. How I love the photos... :-D :thumbup:

Just had to add that I'm looking at Knit Swirl by Sandra McIver and just love some of the swirl jackets (one piece, one seam). There's a sheer one that just caught my eye. So much to knit, so little time...I want another lifetime.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to hear from you Daralene! Glad that you are beginning to feel better. Also hope things are settling down with your mom. Above all else take care of YOU!

quote=Cashmeregma]PurpleFi sends her love to everyone at KTP!!!

Hello to everyone. A gorgeous morning here. Magnolia tree is done blooming and I sure do wish those blossoms would last longer. Crabapples are now in bloom and when they are done the apple tree will be in full bloom along with the Joshua tree. How I love Spring. Bill's birthday sweater is on hold and I'm hoping to get caught up on housework soon. Sure doesn't take long for it to get out of hand. I must be really sick because I have been enjoying cleaning up. :shock: Just feels so good to watch the cluttered look turn to sparkling and clean. Not sure what this disease is called. :XD: :XD: :XD:

Doing so much better now and hoping to continue. Still not doing stairs to give things more time to heal. I remember those doctors in Germany saying "Don't do any stairs.", so I will wait a week or so more. Went to see a movie by Wim Wenders on a photographer, Salgado. Talk about telling a story with your photos.

So sorry so many are having problems and do send healing wishes to all of you and friends and relatives that need them. Sam, what a joy to see all the recipes you put so much time into posting for us. How they inspire me. I made plantain pancakes inspired by one of your recipes...think it was banana pancakes. Saw the recipe and used what I had on hand.

I wasn't going home for Mother's Day because of my back. Didn't want mom to know I had hurt myself while there, but now I am doing well enough to go. Told son and DIL that we would be here but so far no news of doing anything together so if we don't hear, DH will take me out and then we will go down and see mom during the week. I'm sure with so many children, it will be an exhausting day for her anyway with phone calls and drop-bye, so I will call her today and see her later.

Hope the news on Mel will be better soon. Concerned that she went home from friends feeling sick. I do know that it was a long, long time before my nephew felt well. Such a shame there was no way to catch this before it happened. Love and hugs to her and all of you. I'm off to catch up now and look for photos. How I love the photos... :-D :thumbup:

Just had to add that I'm looking at Knit Swirl by Sandra McIver and just love some of the swirl jackets (one piece, one seam). There's a sheer one that just caught my eye. So much to knit, so little time...I want another lifetime. [/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish I was close to you Bonnie. I'd love some perennials and I'd dig them up myself.....LOL


You would be more than welcome to them. I wonder if the sae ones would even grow so far south?
I always end up doing most of the digging anyway so I don't disturb the other plants but it really irritates me the attitude of some people :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, it's good to hear from you & great that you are feeling better.

81Brghteyes, I'm glad you haven't had any terrible storms in your area, tornadoes are so scary & destructive. I have been wondering how those in the south were doing. There are occasional tornadoes in our area but ot near so many as farther south. Another reason to be thankful I live in the Great White North.

Gwen, it's great that your garden is coming so well, are you finding it takes alot of extra watering?


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks so very much for all the recipes you post here, Sam. I have saved many. Keep them coming; I love them!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Keep finding things for you Sam. This link was on the main forum. Yarn puzzle.
> http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=066ad049f86a&view=maximized


Thanks Margaret, I hijacked that!
Took me 36 minutes Sam, can you beat that?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, so good to see you back and healing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice haul Julie!


I am happy with it! Especially the book. 
I am working up the black, because that is the one needed most urgently, should see the young lady, today, need to check that I have her initials/name as she would like.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've wanted to try Entrelac for a while but never have gotten around to it. I have several books on color knitting and one has a chapter on Entrelac. One of these days, I'll try all these things on my to be knitted or crocheted list!
> Hope your hip settles down. The pain is bad enough but it's really bad when you can't get rest and/or sleep.
> Junek


The fact that I had gone 12 hours between doses really brought it home to me that I am relying on the drug to ease the pain, plus I had walked a fair bit- but sitting had become really difficult, and then I chose to walk the last 1/2 k home might be less, but it felt that long- took it very slowly, But when Hori next door was talking about the stray dog that is roaming, I could barely cope with the pain. Thank goodness that was not what I get every day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely yarn. I'm looking forward to the completed items. I'm sure they'll be lovely as all your knitting is.
> Junek


I am really looking forward to working them up- and thanks for your confidence in my abilities!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Nice find Julie. I'm off for a routine eye exam, then will stop at the LYS and find a pair of 2.5 needles to send in a letter to Julie. I probably won't get done soon enough to mail today, (post office closes at noon on Saturdays) so shall send asap Tuesday (another long day Monday).
> We got rain..wonderful, earth refreshing rain. It is supposed to shower off and on all of today and it is currently very cloudy. Hurrah!


So glad you have rain! And a great big thanks for the needle!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> PurpleFi sends her love to everyone at KTP!!!
> 
> Hello to everyone. A gorgeous morning here. Magnolia tree is done blooming and I sure do wish those blossoms would last longer. Crabapples are now in bloom and when they are done the apple tree will be in full bloom along with the Joshua tree. How I love Spring. Bill's birthday sweater is on hold and I'm hoping to get caught up on housework soon. Sure doesn't take long for it to get out of hand. I must be really sick because I have been enjoying cleaning up. :shock: Just feels so good to watch the cluttered look turn to sparkling and clean. Not sure what this disease is called. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> ...


So good to see you and to hear you're healing...please be careful that you don't reinjure yourself with the housecleaning. Hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day.

If that is the same swirl book that I have, the charts alone are enough to cross my eyes and give me a headache, but I should just plunge right in. You were so right about JC Briar's class and Nicky Epstein's class was also very good (from her book Block by Block). Although there was one attendee who didn't do her homework and didn't bring any supplies or prepared for the class in any way. She was a real pain...in....the ...ss and of course she just had to sit by us. I just let her know that I was there to learn and I couldn't listen to Nicky and her at the same time so she left me alone, but sweet SIL wasn't as bold as me and she suffered through it. I was also shocked that someone thought it would be okay to video her class with the iPhone; I thought Nicky was going to burst by the time class was over with all the rudeness that was going on. I give her lots of credit for keeping her composure.

Wish your Mom and other family members and Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Capri18 said:


> Thanks so very much for all the recipes you post here, Sam. I have saved many. Keep them coming; I love them!


Welcome!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Capri18 said:


> Thanks so very much for all the recipes you post here, Sam. I have saved many. Keep them coming; I love them!


Capri18....come join us more often; we'd love to hear about you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so relieved to hear you're feeling so much better. I was really worried about you. It seemed like all your hard work to finally recover was for nothing. You're wise to take your time with the stairs. You don't need another setback.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm surprised they didn't ask your to not only dig them up and deliver them but to also replant them. LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> You would be more than welcome to them. I wonder if the sae ones would even grow so far south?
> I always end up doing most of the digging anyway so I don't disturb the other plants but it really irritates me the attitude of some people :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, I haven't had to do a lot of extra watering so far. I'll try to take an updated photo soon to show you the progress.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, it's good to hear from you & great that you are feeling better.
> 
> 81Brghteyes, I'm glad you haven't had any terrible storms in your area, tornadoes are so scary & destructive. I have been wondering how those in the south were doing. There are occasional tornadoes in our area but ot near so many as farther south. Another reason to be thankful I live in the Great White North.
> 
> Gwen, it's great that your garden is coming so well, are you finding it takes alot of extra watering?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

With a stray dog roaming round I do hope you carry a large stick with you in case you need to defend yourself....or something.


Lurker 2 said:


> The fact that I had gone 12 hours between doses really brought it home to me that I am relying on the drug to ease the pain, plus I had walked a fair bit- but sitting had become really difficult, and then I chose to walk the last 1/2 k home might be less, but it felt that long- took it very slowly, But when Hori next door was talking about the stray dog that is roaming, I could barely cope with the pain. Thank goodness that was not what I get every day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've been quite lazy so far today; just lazing around in my pjs so I'll drop off for now and get dressed. Hope to TTYL. Play nice  as you always do! {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now it is one-thirty PM and I am just on the computer. it's going to be a lovely day - actually a hot day - yesterday we set a record - think it was 86° - not nearly what you downunder's have in the summer but a lovely temperature here.

haven't seen anyone from next door although I here a ball hitting a bat so someone must be playing baseball here in the back yard or they are pounding rebar into the ground to anchor the swing set - I need to check that out.

have nothing planned for the weekend - want to watch a few television shows online that I missed while our cable was down - get caught up on what I missed. have a load in the dryer that needs hung up and a load in the washer that needs rewashed because it has been in there too long. such is life. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Morning you 2 it's 6.30 here in UK and not a very nice morning real chilly
> Sonja
> 
> Edit love all the yarn and needles you got Julie . Entrelac is on my todo list to learn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to know - wondered where she was. --- sam



 Lurker 2 said:


> I just had a PM from TNS, who is still on the Mainland doing Parental -in -law duties- she will be back on Guernsey/Alderney in about a week, and hopes to catch up with us all then- meantime best wishes to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wishing the girls the best of luck - hope they do well. sending them tons of positive energy. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Thanks for the news on Kansas Gma - I was wondering about her the other day.
> 
> Getting ready to go to NYSSMAs - bringing a book of crossword puzzles and some knitting. I'm going to be there for 3 hours, so I need something to keep me sane in a school full of teens! I looked up the song that Abby will be singing - it's "Caro Mio ben". I looked it up on Google - very pretty - She's a 1st soprano, so I know she can hit the high notes. I hope her teacher worked on her "expression" - they judge on that, too. Well, gotta jump in the shower, track down some breakfast and get to the school - only about a 15 min. drive, thank goodness.
> Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil - that is different than the castles I have been putting together on "the jigsawpuzzle.com" - I have become quite addicted to them. --- sam



darowil said:


> Keep finding things for you Sam. This link was on the main forum. Yarn puzzle.
> http://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=066ad049f86a&view=maximized


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Margaret, I hijacked that!
> Took me 36 minutes Sam, can you beat that?


Took me 14 min.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope we get a picture of the scarf when it is finished -- please. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am well on the way now with the black scarf- looking forward to working on the pink one- but have promised Bronwen I will get the shrug I started for her years ago- and badly misjudged size wise, made. That will come after the scarf. I love the designs in the Entrelac book.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now it is one-thirty PM and I am just on the computer. it's going to be a lovely day - actually a hot day - yesterday we set a record - think it was 86° - not nearly what you downunder's have in the summer but a lovely temperature here.
> 
> haven't seen anyone from next door although I here a ball hitting a bat so someone must be playing baseball here in the back yard or they are pounding rebar into the ground to anchor the swing set - I need to check that out.
> 
> have nothing planned for the weekend - want to watch a few television shows online that I missed while our cable was down - get caught up on what I missed. have a load in the dryer that needs hung up and a load in the washer that needs rewashed because it has been in there too long. such is life. --- sam


That is pretty warm for this time of year. We got up to 30.5c/87f yesterday, I had to breakdown and turn on the air. 
Sounds like my laundry this morning, I totally forgot it was in there.  :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> thanks darowil - that is different than the castles I have been putting together on "the jigsawpuzzle.com" - I have become quite addicted to them. --- sam


I've just been doing some as well Sam between that and a trivia game I started I will never get any knitting done if I don't stop 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to here from you daralene - sending more healing energy to wrap you in in healing goodness. continue to take good care of yourself. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> PurpleFi sends her love to everyone at KTP!!!
> 
> Hello to everyone. A gorgeous morning here. Magnolia tree is done blooming and I sure do wish those blossoms would last longer. Crabapples are now in bloom and when they are done the apple tree will be in full bloom along with the Joshua tree. How I love Spring. Bill's birthday sweater is on hold and I'm hoping to get caught up on housework soon. Sure doesn't take long for it to get out of hand. I must be really sick because I have been enjoying cleaning up. :shock: Just feels so good to watch the cluttered look turn to sparkling and clean. Not sure what this disease is called. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Doing so much better now and hoping to continue. Still not doing stairs to give things more time to heal. I remember those doctors in Germany saying "Don't do any stairs.", so I will wait a week or so more. Went to see a movie by Wim Wenders on a photographer, Salgado. Talk about telling a story with your photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party capri18 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you have time to stop by again real soon - we love new people to join in the conversation - always an empty chair with your name on it with fresh hot tea being poured in your cup - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Capri18 said:


> Thanks so very much for all the recipes you post here, Sam. I have saved many. Keep them coming; I love them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

haven't tried yet - will try later - it always takes me a while. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Took me 14 min.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alrighty - the mower is ready to go so I best get some pants on and go mow. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Took me 14 min.


Wow...speedy puzzle person!! Good to see you posting---how are things going?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> With a stray dog roaming round I do hope you carry a large stick with you in case you need to defend yourself....or something.


I feel safe enough Gwen when I go for the mail- the dog is good with Hori's children and grandchildren, but the terms of their lease do not allow them to have a dog, even if they were able to afford it. It is if I were to take Ringo out front at the moment that I am worried- Ringo would try to bash him up- and I don't trust these fighting breeds not to take the bait. Ringo has a real 'short guy' complex. He will take on any dog, I gather when he is in the kennels- and frequently ends up in time out. It did not help his socialisation that Rufus spent most of the day between genuine fight mode and play fight most of the time I had the two dogs. I will be ringing the SPCA as soon as I get an opportunity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to know - wondered where she was. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope we get a picture of the scarf when it is finished -- please. --- sam


I will do, when I get there, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been doing some as well Sam between that and a trivia game I started I will never get any knitting done if I don't stop
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you Margaret and kate - your work on the summaries is very much appreciated by everyone and I appreciate the time you put in to do it. it is not an easy task. kind of like being a secretary at a meeting and trying to get down the important stuff. we thank you muchly. ---- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My haul from Spotlight today.
> 
> Wowser, Julie!!! Does that all look like fun!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Ditto from me. Sam, the recipes sound so good my stomach is starting to grumble. i think I'll go and warm up some leftover Leek and Fennel Risotto I have in the frig. The Barefoot Contessa and the Pioneer Woman are two of my favorite TV cooks!
> 
> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


That's great news . It sounds like you are going on an adventure . I hope where you are going to live is real nice and that you get a good bunch of girls . I will look forward to hearing all about your adventure starting with when you move . Good luck and may you have the best of times 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

machriste said:


> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


If I might suggest, Marilyn, you might organize enough of it so that when you get settled in, you might take advantage of the chef's off-times to cook a little something and invite the girls in to taste. In time, you might be able to find some who would like to learn more about cooking--recipes, cuisines, methods, etc. That might become a semi-regular thing that all might enjoy. I'd be tempted to try if it doesn't conflict with house rules.

And congratulations on the new position. Best wishes for the new career.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm so relieved to hear you're feeling so much better. I was really worried about you. It seemed like all your hard work to finally recover was for nothing. You're wise to take your time with the stairs. You don't need another setback.
> Junek


It's definitely good to hear from you Daralene. Just take it easy and look after yourself so you can get back to climbing them stairs
I hope you have a happy Mother's Day 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations! Can you rent a storage unit reasonable there or do you guys have them? Could a DD store it for you? I hope you end up enjoying the position. I know whatever you do you will succeed.



machriste said:


> Ditto from me. Sam, the recipes sound so good my stomach is starting to grumble. i think I'll go and warm up some leftover Leek and Fennel Risotto I have in the frig. The Barefoot Contessa and the Pioneer Woman are two of my favorite TV cooks!
> 
> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy that is a novel idea you gave to Marilyn. Could be very interesting fun, and lucritive.


jheiens said:


> If I might suggest, Marilyn, you might organize enough of it so that when you get settled in, you might take advantage of the chef's off-times to cook a little something and invite the girls in to taste. In time, you might be able to find some who would like to learn more about cooking--recipes, cuisines, methods, etc. That might become a semi-regular thing that all might enjoy. I'd be tempted to try if it doesn't conflict with house rules.
> 
> And congratulations on the new position. Best wishes for the new career.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy that is a novel idea you gave to Marilyn. Could be very interesting fun, and lucritive.


At least it could keep her hand in on the cooking side of the new position. Right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Ditto from me. Sam, the recipes sound so good my stomach is starting to grumble. i think I'll go and warm up some leftover Leek and Fennel Risotto I have in the frig. The Barefoot Contessa and the Pioneer Woman are two of my favorite TV cooks!
> 
> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


Congratulations, Marilyn!! You'll be a great House Mother - like Joy said - take some of the essentials with you - maybe someone in your family would store the rest. Are you allowed to tell us which sorority?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Ditto from me. Sam, the recipes sound so good my stomach is starting to grumble. i think I'll go and warm up some leftover Leek and Fennel Risotto I have in the frig. The Barefoot Contessa and the Pioneer Woman are two of my favorite TV cooks!
> 
> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


Congrats on getting the job. Will you be giving up your house when you move there?
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

OK - I need to do a "Grandma brag". Abby and Gabe both scored a 25 out of 28 on their solos today. Abby got quite a few very nice remarks from the judge about her pretty voice and her excellent interpretation of the music. I'm pretty proud of both of them!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> OK - I need to do a "Grandma brag". Abby and Gabe both scored a 25 out of 28 on their solos today. Abby got quite a few very nice remarks from the judge about her pretty voice and her excellent interpretation of the music. I'm pretty proud of both of them!! Hugs, Paula


Congratulations. Does that mean they go to another competition?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Congratulations, Marilyn!! You'll be a great House Mother - like Joy said - take some of the essentials with you - maybe someone in your family would store the rest. Are you allowed to tell us which sorority?


Congratulations on the job offer. It sounds like fun.
I hope you enjoy it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> OK - I need to do a "Grandma brag". Abby and Gabe both scored a 25 out of 28 on their solos today. Abby got quite a few very nice remarks from the judge about her pretty voice and her excellent interpretation of the music. I'm pretty proud of both of them!! Hugs, Paula


Congratulations to them!!I think that's wonderful since i have never been able to carry a tune or play an instrument!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Ditto from me. Sam, the recipes sound so good my stomach is starting to grumble. i think I'll go and warm up some leftover Leek and Fennel Risotto I have in the frig. The Barefoot Contessa and the Pioneer Woman are two of my favorite TV cooks!
> 
> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


You may need it again someday...will a relative store it for you?


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow...speedy puzzle person!! Good to see you posting---how are things going?


Going good, just very busy. Thought retirement meant more time!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> OK - I need to do a "Grandma brag". Abby and Gabe both scored a 25 out of 28 on their solos today. Abby got quite a few very nice remarks from the judge about her pretty voice and her excellent interpretation of the music. I'm pretty proud of both of them!! Hugs, Paula


As you should be!! Congrats to the DGC's.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> As you should be!! Congrats to the DGC's.


Congratulations all round from me too 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mine was 26:59 - think I am a bt pokey. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Wow...speedy puzzle person!! Good to see you posting---how are things going?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you going to live there all the time? you could always take it with you. how big of living quarters do you have? --- sam



machriste said:


> Ditto from me. Sam, the recipes sound so good my stomach is starting to grumble. i think I'll go and warm up some leftover Leek and Fennel Risotto I have in the frig. The Barefoot Contessa and the Pioneer Woman are two of my favorite TV cooks!
> 
> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent - great news. definite worth a grandma brag. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> OK - I need to do a "Grandma brag". Abby and Gabe both scored a 25 out of 28 on their solos today. Abby got quite a few very nice remarks from the judge about her pretty voice and her excellent interpretation of the music. I'm pretty proud of both of them!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no jacklou - retirement is when you wonder how you got everything done while you were working. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Going good, just very busy. Thought retirement meant more time!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mowed until it started to rain. our grass is so high - and then we have the thick "doggy pile" grass - it was really slow going. I was on the mower for about five hours and have at least that much more to do tomorrow. I'm just hoping the rain stays away enough that the grass doesn't get any wetter then it already is.

I'm all caught up here so think I will go take a shower. --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Paula*, congratulations to the DGs for jobs well done. I know you are so proud.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations. Does that mean they go to another competition?


No, usually only kids who do Level 6 songs and score 99 or 100 ( Level 6 is scored differently) go on to all-State chorus. It'll be a couple of years before they'll try for that - this was their first year being judged. They were both a little nervous waiting out in the hall, but once they started singing, they did very well. Most of the others in their group got 23 or 24, and the one girl who did a level 6 got a 92. So they did very well - they also have to sing a piece of music that the judge hands them, called "sight reading", and that was where they didn't do as well - Abby and Gabe both got 2 out of 4 points for that. They'll have to work on that for next year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Margaret, I hijacked that!
> Took me 36 minutes Sam, can you beat that?


Did you see that they had other yarn ones as well? I assumed others would hijack it as well!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Ditto from me. Sam, the recipes sound so good my stomach is starting to grumble. i think I'll go and warm up some leftover Leek and Fennel Risotto I have in the frig. The Barefoot Contessa and the Pioneer Woman are two of my favorite TV cooks!
> 
> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


Check to see what the sorority house has before departing with your kitchen supplies. Somethings might be useful there.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Did you see that they had other yarn ones as well? I assumed others would hijack it as well!


I did the yarn puzzle as well. It took me 19 minutes and 57 seconds. I started nodding off a few times doing it. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> mowed until it started to rain. our grass is so high - and then we have the thick "doggy pile" grass - it was really slow going. I was on the mower for about five hours and have at least that much more to do tomorrow. I'm just hoping the rain stays away enough that the grass doesn't get any wetter then it already is.
> 
> I'm all caught up here so think I will go take a shower. --- sam


I also have "doggy" grass. My sister came over yesterday as soon as she got home and had about 2/3 of my lawn mowed. She said that she knew it was going to rain, so I grabbed the push mower that we use on the edges while she did the straight away and we finished just as the raindrops started to fall as we were putting the mowers away. I was glad she did so much and we got done in time, as it has rained nicely off and on all day. We love the rain. Hopefully you can use the moisture as well and, remember, grass will wait.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations, Marilyn on getting the job.

I would suggest that you store your kitchen things. It would be very expensive to replace them all when you go back to living in your own place again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Congratulations, Marilyn on getting the job.
> 
> I would suggest that you store your kitchen things. It would be very expensive to replace them all when you go back to living in your own place again.


I agree, you can always decide whether or not to keep them once you are settled.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Wonderful opening and summary, as always. So glad to hear that Mel is out of hospital and at her friend's house for now.

I have only had time to skim again for now and hope to be able to go back and read through properly.

Dh continues to improve. No blood infection - just the way one of the doctors stated things - just an infection in the urinary track with drainage - common occurence in kidney surgery.

Sat with him in ER for six and 1/2 hours WeDndesday. Called an ambulance this morning. Still having drainage and all hyped up about it. Anyway, this time we saw someone we knew so all was good. Now he is in depends or pull-ups. That will stop him from running to the bathroom every ten minutes. The last few nights he has been awake every hour on the half hour and up for the day around 5:30 a.m. Seriously thinking of cancelling our 50th Anniversary family party on the long weekend and having it further down the road. We will see how DH iS feeling on Monday.

Healing prayers for all those in need.

Peggy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's great news . It sounds like you are going on an adventure . I hope where you are going to live is real nice and that you get a good bunch of girls . I will look forward to hearing all about your adventure starting with when you move . Good luck and may you have the best of times
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja.

That is a fun idea, Joy, but one of the down sides for me is that the house mother's apartments do not have a kitchen. I will have a bedroom, bathroom and sitting room. Of course I will also have access to the main kitchen, but really won't have a place to keep any of my kitchen things. Might be able to figure something out, though. The chef works M-F and is off on the weekend.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Congratulations, Marilyn!! You'll be a great House Mother - like Joy said - take some of the essentials with you - maybe someone in your family would store the rest. Are you allowed to tell us which sorority?


Yes, of course, Paula; it's Kappa Alpha Theta. Thank you Gwen and Paula for your good wishes.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congrats on getting the job. Will you be giving up your house when you move there?
> I hope you enjoy it.


Jack and I rented a lovely apartment together. Sharing the rent made it affordable for me, but after his death, my expenses virtually doubled, and there's no way I could afford to stay in our 2 bdrm., and even a 1 bdrm. in this building was out of my budget. My lease is up July 31, and the contract with the new position begins officially Aug. 23, but I believe I can move in gradually during the month of July.

Sam, my contract is for 10 mos., but the housemothers are encouraged to live in the house year round so that there is someone sort of keeping watch. Summers and free from any work responsibilities. The house is closed to the girls for 1 mo. over Christmas, and there are holidays around Thanksgiving, Spring Break and Easter. In addition, you can take 1 weekend off/ semester and you have some sick days allowed. I'm encouraged by a friend and former employee who has be doing this for three years. i also had the opportunity to talk to a house mother who had done this for 28 years and retired at age 89 last December. Can't be too bad, huh?

Paula, you may brag all you want to. Sounds like the girls did very, very well.

Thank you all for your good thought and your concerns and suggestions. My SIL says he and DD can store whatever for me. My kids will help in whatever way I need with the downsizing, packing and the move.

I started taking some of Jack's things to a charity yesterday; I took three large trash bags. Can you believe he had 39 pairs of socks!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> PurpleFi sends her love to everyone at KTP!!!
> 
> Hello to everyone. A gorgeous morning here. Magnolia tree is done blooming and I sure do wish those blossoms would last longer. Crabapples are now in bloom and when they are done the apple tree will be in full bloom along with the Joshua tree. How I love Spring. Bill's birthday sweater is on hold and I'm hoping to get caught up on housework soon. Sure doesn't take long for it to get out of hand. I must be really sick because I have been enjoying cleaning up. :shock: Just feels so good to watch the cluttered look turn to sparkling and clean. Not sure what this disease is called. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> ...


Good to hear that you are improving- and that you feel up to the drive to see your Mum again for Mothers Day- good idea to break it up though as you sure don't want to over do it and get back to where you were.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The fact that I had gone 12 hours between doses really brought it home to me that I am relying on the drug to ease the pain, plus I had walked a fair bit- but sitting had become really difficult, and then I chose to walk the last 1/2 k home might be less, but it felt that long- took it very slowly, But when Hori next door was talking about the stray dog that is roaming, I could barely cope with the pain. Thank goodness that was not what I get every day.


Skimming as I read a few pages on the ipad this morning but had a couple of things to put in the summary.
Saw 12 hours between doses- reminded me that I haven't had my daily doses so better go down now and have them!
And now had them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Skimming as I read a few pages on the ipad this morning but had a couple of things to put in the summary.
> Saw 12 hours between doses- reminded me that I haven't had my daily doses so better go down now and have them!
> And now had them.


Must take my mid day dose!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Ditto from me. Sam, the recipes sound so good my stomach is starting to grumble. i think I'll go and warm up some leftover Leek and Fennel Risotto I have in the frig. The Barefoot Contessa and the Pioneer Woman are two of my favorite TV cooks!
> 
> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


Congratulations. 
Now to see how my underdstanding of the term is- running one of the university housing places?
Certainly sounds like that type of thing from what others and you have said later.

Sounds like a good job- the type I wouldn't mind doing if there was only me. Except I would want an extra room for my yarn!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> OK - I need to do a "Grandma brag". Abby and Gabe both scored a 25 out of 28 on their solos today. Abby got quite a few very nice remarks from the judge about her pretty voice and her excellent interpretation of the music. I'm pretty proud of both of them!! Hugs, Paula


Congrats to them both! Sounds like a good enough reason to be proud of them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Paula, congratulation to your DGDs. I'd be bragging too.
Machriste, congratulations on your new job. I see a whole workout of knitters!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Wonderful opening and summary, as always. So glad to hear that Mel is out of hospital and at her friend's house for now.
> 
> I have only had time to skim again for now and hope to be able to go back and read through properly.
> 
> ...


Glad it wasn't a blood infection Peggy- that sounded serious. The leakage though is uncomfortable and difficult to manage. Is this from the wound?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Has anyone else realised how many of you have some version of grandma in your KP names? As I write them for the summaries I notice it again and again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to go and get ready to go to my sisters for lunch. Mum and all the local siblings will be there as well as both my girls- and some nieces and nephews and I assume 3 great nephews. The things at church related to David's job after that.
And then I think I will not have internet until late evening. Whihc is good as I have knitting I must do which I can't do while on the computer.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all everyone.

Firstly, Happy Mother's Day to all our Mum's and those who fill the mum role.

Now for my latest episode. DS is selling up on the island and moving back here at some point. So DSF and DM is moving, with her help into retirement villiage and she will help me get a place of my own, hopefully one where I can have my furbaby. Maybe a permanent van in a park. It will need to be somewhere I can take some of my gear, like my computer desk.

What ever happens, it will not be straight away. But just the thought of packing and moving again - :x :evil:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Has anyone else realised how many of you have some version of grandma in your KP names? As I write them for the summaries I notice it again and again.


Perhaps a sense of pride in having attained the status, Margaret?

Some of us have been called a variety of variations of the title, depending on the speaker. Tim calls me Gram as do many of the goslings. (Completely a term of respect and affection.) The elder DGSs call me Grandma. Before that is was Nana for all of them because Tim could sign and say it more easily. One SIL calls me Mom although his mother lives up the highway from me. The other calls me Gram because Tim and Susan do most of the time; his mother lives not too far from Sam's place. Paula (DD#1) always calls me Momma which is what we siblings all called my mother.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Jack and I rented a lovely apartment together. Sharing the rent made it affordable for me, but after his death, my expenses virtually doubled, and there's no way I could afford to stay in our 2 bdrm., and even a 1 bdrm. in this building was out of my budget. My lease is up July 31, and the contract with the new position begins officially Aug. 23, but I believe I can move in gradually during the month of July.
> 
> Sam, my contract is for 10 mos., but the housemothers are encouraged to live in the house year round so that there is someone sort of keeping watch. Summers and free from any work responsibilities. The house is closed to the girls for 1 mo. over Christmas, and there are holidays around Thanksgiving, Spring Break and Easter. In addition, you can take 1 weekend off/ semester and you have some sick days allowed. I'm encouraged by a friend and former employee who has be doing this for three years. i also had the opportunity to talk to a house mother who had done this for 28 years and retired at age 89 last December. Can't be too bad, huh?
> 
> ...


That's a daunting task to start clearing out things and it can be quite emotional as well. Prying for strength for you through this. That sounds like an ideal situation -- is the sorority house on campus? After my mom was widowed the second time, she considered being the housekeeper/cook for the priests and would have a separate bedroom and sitting room and share the communal kitchen. Your position sounds much better than that would have been. So happy for you...where does the person go when retired?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all everyone.
> 
> Firstly, Happy Mother's Day to all our Mum's and those who fill the mum role.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry that this turmoil is starting all over again for you. Seems as if you might have been making some progress with the girls and soon it may all have been for nought. We'll be praying for a positive outcome for you.

Ohio Joy

We've got winds picking up and that could be rain I hear hitting the house. We've not had much though others have around the country--even southern California where they've had a long and difficult drought for quite a few years. Thunder is now rolling across our part of the county.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all everyone.
> 
> Firstly, Happy Mother's Day to all our Mum's and those who fill the mum role.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're exhausted with all the moving and getting settled and to think of doing it again must be overwhelming. Hope this next place is a forever home.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my Precious Sisters of the Heart,
Sorry I have been out of pocket. I did have the Laser Surgery. I slept off and on for two days (aftereffects of the drugs that were given to me for the procedure). The leg is sore and uncomfortable but no pain. The compression hose are the pittsso hard to get on and just make the leg uncomfortable. I have an appointment on the 13th and the 20th. Dr Abbot said he was going to watch me closely and is doing procedures in stages. This is an extremely nice facility and they even treat a fat ole woman like royalty.
Angie has been back in the hospital for more IVs and more testing but we have no answers yet.
Kelsey saw the Neurosurgeon ( who is also my back doctor). He has run tests and she is to go back for the results.
I want to take a moment to wish all my sweet friends a very Happy Mothers Day. May you be treated like royalty on your special day.
MELODY, I am glad to hear you are home. Just take one day at a time, honey, on the road to recovery.
GWEN, You are in my prayers for upcoming hip surgery. I am glad to hear your garden is looking so good. I am so praying this will be the year that Jim will finally have tomatoes. He and Allyson both planted the same time and are comparing notes daily on their crop. Sounds like Brantley is really working hard to fix and repair and remodel. He is so sweet to do all of this and so talented. Give him a big ole hug from this ole Southern Gal. Hope DD has a wonderful time at the music festival and a safe trip home.
VA SHARON, I am so sorry you are suffering from headaches and chest pain. Do not delay in getting help. I pray they can find the cause and adequate treatment for you.
81 BrightEyes, When I was in nurses training, the hospital served a caramel pie that I think originated from the Tres Leches. It was so good. I tried it one time and the can blew up and went all over the ceiling and in my hair! The kids still love telling that story.
JULIE, What a nice haul. What brand needles did you get. I will be glad to get any you need and send them. I order online. I cant wait to see what you make.
PEARL, Dont worry about spelling. We figure out what you are staying. We all have boo boos here. You have really been working hard. Do be careful and dont overdo.
BONNIE, Sometimes people take advantage of kindhearted giving people. Dont you dare deliver. If they want the flowers bad enough they can get off their a.. and come get them.
PATOCANIZO, Glad you are getting some rain. We have had so much here I will gladly share.
CAPRI18, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
MARILYN, I am so thrilled about this job for you. It sounds like it is going to be wonderful.
Best get off here before Sam hunts a switch.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Perhaps a sense of pride in having attained the status, Margaret?
> 
> Some of us have been called a variety of variations of the title, depending on the speaker. Tim calls me Gram as do many of the goslings. (Completely a term of respect and affection.) The elder DGSs call me Grandma. Before that is was Nana for all of them because Tim could sign and say it more easily. One SIL calls me Mom although his mother lives up the highway from me. The other calls me Gram because Tim and Susan do most of the time; his mother lives not too far from Sam's place. Paula (DD#1) always calls me Momma which is what we siblings all called my mother.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's wonderful and thinking of it reminded me that the younger 1/2 of our family call Mom, Mom and the older 1//2 speak of her as "Mother"...the older 1/2 grew up with Dad and the younger 1/2 grew up mostly after Dad had passed away so he's the one who must have been the influence to call her "Mother". His Mom was also referred to as Mother or Grandmother. We Grandma and Grandpa to the kids and the DDIL calls us by our first names.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

AND BACK, BETTY....ha ha ha!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad it wasn't a blood infection Peggy- that sounded serious. The leakage though is uncomfortable and difficult to manage. Is this from the wound?


Yes, it is a common occurence - it's the kidney itself healing. I am hoping he gets a great night's sleep tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to Abby and Gabe. I know they must be vey pleased and should be. I remember many decades ago when in 7th grade I made the all state chorus. It was so exciting. Sound like a frog croaking now...LOL. I know they will continue to excell in their musical endeavors.


Grandmapaula said:


> OK - I need to do a "Grandma brag". Abby and Gabe both scored a 25 out of 28 on their solos today. Abby got quite a few very nice remarks from the judge about her pretty voice and her excellent interpretation of the music. I'm pretty proud of both of them!! Hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My grands call me Gigi; their other grandma was very ill so I said she should choose a name first and she wanted grandma. I know gigi is oftens used for great-grandma but in this case we decided it could mean Grandma Gwen. My mom was Nana and just didn't feel like I could assume her title; she was great. My girls have always called me mom and the youngest calls me mommie-mom every once in awhile. Stepdaughter calls me Gwen. KP name is what my now deceased favorite cousin called me just to irritate me and now it makes me think fondly of him. He was the only cousin close to my age.



jheiens said:


> Perhaps a sense of pride in having attained the status, Margaret?
> 
> Some of us have been called a variety of variations of the title, depending on the speaker. Tim calls me Gram as do many of the goslings. (Completely a term of respect and affection.) The elder DGSs call me Grandma. Before that is was Nana for all of them because Tim could sign and say it more easily. One SIL calls me Mom although his mother lives up the highway from me. The other calls me Gram because Tim and Susan do most of the time; his mother lives not too far from Sam's place. Paula (DD#1) always calls me Momma which is what we siblings all called my mother.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betty I am so glad the procedure seems to have had good results. I hope the pain is forever gone now. What are the other appointments/procedures he is planning to do? I am so sorry to hear tht Angie is back in the hospital and pray that she will get even better results. Also praying that Kelsey gets some good results when she goes back to the doctor.

Don't overdo dear Betty. Tell Jim I hope his tomatoes do well. I can't wait to finally get some produce from my garden. Yes, Brantley has really been doing a lot around the house. Today he did just rest though. I told hm he needed to take a day or so to do nothing; just "be". He does have a small 3 day job coming up next week.

Hannah wont be home until around 2 a.m. so I'm hanging out in th living room waiting for her . The final concert isn't over until 11 and then she will have quite a drive home and probably a good bit of traffic. I wouldn't be able to rest completely until she get here anyway.


Bulldog said:


> Hello my Precious Sisters of the Heart,
> Sorry I have been out of pocket. I did have the Laser Surgery. I slept off and on for two days (aftereffects of the drugs that were given to me for the procedure). The leg is sore and uncomfortable but no pain. The compression hose are the pittsso hard to get on and just make the leg uncomfortable. I have an appointment on the 13th and the 20th. Dr Abbot said he was going to watch me closely and is doing procedures in stages. This is an extremely nice facility and they even treat a fat ole woman like royalty.
> Angie has been back in the hospital for more IVs and more testing but we have no answers yet.
> Kelsey saw the Neurosurgeon ( who is also my back doctor). He has run tests and she is to go back for the results.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I'm glad you finally have no pain hope the leg heals well & completely.I'm glad they treated you like royalty as you deserve it.
Sorry to hear your daughters are still not doing well.
Just yesterday, I read in a magazine that you should fertilize tomatoes with Epson salts, I may try it with a few plants when I can finally set the plants in the garden. I usually have bushels of tomatoes. Do they not do well in your climate? 
http://gardening.about.com/od/organicgardenin1/f/Epsom_Salts.
Heather, I'm so sorry your life is about to be in turmoil again. I hope you can find a decent place to live & don't have to do too much work for the move of your parents. You would think your sister could have decided what she was doing before you moved. hopefully this will make your life better if you can have your own place.
My GKs call me grandma & DH grandpa, the other set of grandparents are nana & papa . They have no great grandparents.
We went for supper tonight at one of DHs cousins, had a wonderful meal & a great visit with them & another couple.
We are invited to oldest DS for supper tomorrow, 2 nights with no cooking for me.
Hope you all have a nice mothers day. 
Night all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Did you see that they had other yarn ones as well? I assumed others would hijack it as well!


Yes, saw all the other ones. Have bookmarked this site, seeing others scores it looks like I need more practice! Like I need more time consuming hobbies!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Mothers Day to all of you in the US. May your day be filled with all that you would wish for. Enjoy being spoiled by your families. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Has anyone else realised how many of you have some version of grandma in your KP names? As I write them for the summaries I notice it again and again.


Not on here, but I often use some form of grandma as a password when signing up for other sites.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> AND BACK, BETTY....ha ha ha!


I wondered if you were coming back! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - keep resting up and get all better. I'm so glad that the Dr. is taking this so seriously. I was worried that it was taking so long to get the treatment. Glad you're being treated like royalty because you certainly ARE.

Sorry the girls are still in such a bad way---so wish there'd be a break through to get them all better. Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day -- We'll be going out for breakfast and then to the Farmer's Market and then back home to finish the packing to clear the floors...way too much stuff and will continue to thin it out when it's time to put back together. Carpet guys are here on Monday and I'll be disappearing for the day. Plan to go to DD's and knit and do some swatches to plan out next few projects. I'm going to the book store too as I want to get some things to send off to people. It's hard for me to celebrate too much knowing that this day is so hard for DD's -- oldest DD lost 2 babies in 2009 and youngest DD is thrilled to be a Mom, but as a widow, it's a reminder that she's going this path alone. We'll celebrate with DS and family next weekend -- I get to hang out with the DGC while DH, DS and DDIL put up organizers in the closets.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Grandma's Day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all of you in the US. May your day be filled with all that you would wish for. Enjoy being spoiled by your families. x


Happy Mother's Day from me too . Hope you all have a lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Grandma's Day.


More beautiful grandchildren . I think you are having a great time rookie

Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Ditto from me. Sam, the recipes sound so good my stomach is starting to grumble. i think I'll go and warm up some leftover Leek and Fennel Risotto I have in the frig. The Barefoot Contessa and the Pioneer Woman are two of my favorite TV cooks!
> 
> Well, folks, I got the offer and will accept. I'm going to be a Sorority House Mother. How hard can it be? I've sort of been that for the last 47 years!! The contract starts August 23rd, but I think I can start moving in sometime in July. What am I going to do with all my kitchen stuff!?!!??!


Congratulations!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> More beautiful grandchildren . I think you are having a great time rookie
> 
> Sonja


Ditto.......... :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks, Sonja.
> 
> That is a fun idea, Joy, but one of the down sides for me is that the house mother's apartments do not have a kitchen. I will have a bedroom, bathroom and sitting room. Of course I will also have access to the main kitchen, but really won't have a place to keep any of my kitchen things. Might be able to figure something out, though. The chef works M-F and is off on the weekend.


Is your bedroom big enough that you could have a little cabinet with something like the Nuwave conduction hot plate and a NuWave oven? I have watched the ads on tv and think that they would do well in your situation. Just a thought. I think you would like being able to cook once in a while since it seems to be one of your passions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all everyone.
> 
> Firstly, Happy Mother's Day to all our Mum's and those who fill the mum role.
> 
> ...


While having a place of your own will have some poitive benefits I'm sure another move so soon will be very tough.

I suddenly realsied that I wasn't dependent on Yahoo to get into KP! Sometimes I don't think very quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Caren

(NanaCaren) May it be a day filled with happiness!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My grands call me Gigi; their other grandma was very ill so I said she should choose a name first and she wanted grandma. I know gigi is oftens used for great-grandma but in this case we decided it could mean Grandma Gwen. My mom was Nana and just didn't feel like I could assume her title; she was great. My girls have always called me mom and the youngest calls me mommie-mom every once in awhile. Stepdaughter calls me Gwen. KP name is what my now deceased favorite cousin called me just to irritate me and now it makes me think fondly of him. He was the only cousin close to my age.


seen Gigi and had no idea what it meant- not a term we use. 
(I read it as the Indonesioan word for tooth, but now I realise what it is I figure it is not pronounced that way but as G for grandma not g for God).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Precious Sisters of the Heart,
> Sorry I have been out of pocket. I did have the Laser Surgery. I slept off and on for two days (aftereffects of the drugs that were given to me for the procedure). The leg is sore and uncomfortable but no pain. The compression hose are the pittsso hard to get on and just make the leg uncomfortable. I have an appointment on the 13th and the 20th. Dr Abbot said he was going to watch me closely and is doing procedures in stages. This is an extremely nice facility and they even treat a fat ole woman like royalty.
> Angie has been back in the hospital for more IVs and more testing but we have no answers yet.
> Kelsey saw the Neurosurgeon ( who is also my back doctor). He has run tests and she is to go back for the results.
> ...


Hope your leg continues to improve Betty- when yousay you need to rerun becuase he is doing it in bots ddoes that mean you have more procedures to go?
Hope the test results for the girls are helpfull and something can be done for them.
It's becuase of exploding cans that we are not meant to heat the condensed milk up that way now. We buy it ready caramalised now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Caren
> 
> (NanaCaren) May it be a day filled with happiness!


Happy birthday from me too Caren hope you have a very happy wonderful day 💐🎂☕

Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Talking of condensed milk the recipe I promised. Very delicious but very rich.
*White Chocolate and Peanut Butter Fudge Slice*
INGREDIENTS.
150gm butter
200 gm granita biscuits (UK try Digestives, US and Canda a plain wheat biscuit should work).
2 tablespoons honey
1 can condensed milk (395gm)
salt
100 gm peanut butter (crunchy or smooth)
1 cup toasted peanuts (I used unsalted)
250gm white chocolate melts (any white chocolate that melts will work)
5-6 tablespoons thin cream
METHOD
1. Melt 100gm butter and honey together. Smash up the biscuits into a fine crumb. Stir through the butter/honey mixture.
2.Line a tray about 28x18cm with baking paper. Press crumbs evenly into lined tray (use a second piece of baking paper to press down with if desired). Place in fridge.
3. Melt the remaining butter and condensed milk together slowly for about 10 minutes until it is bubbly hot and turned the colour of a golden retriever but less hairy. Stir continuously. It will also thicken and come away fromt he sides of the pan as stirred.
4. Add a generous pinch pf salt. Stir in the peanut butter and cook until it has melted evenly through the sauce.
5. Spread the caramel evenly over the base. Sprinkle the peanuts evenly over the caramel and carefully press them down a little into the caramel. Could use the second sheet of baking paper.
6. Melt chocolate in microwave (or over a double boiler) then stir in enough cream to make it loose enough to spread. Add the cream tablespoon at a time. Pour over the peanuts so the slice is totally covered.
7. Leave to set in the fridge for a day. This allows the layers to bond and the caramel to soften slightly. Cut into small pieces.

to convert you could use this http://www.worldwidemetric.com/measurements.html


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday from me too Caren hope you have a very happy wonderful day 💐🎂☕
> 
> Sonja


And from me. Have a great day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy BIrthday Caren.

And a belated Happy Mothers to you and all the mothers here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy BIrthday Caren.
> 
> And a belated Happy Mothers to you and all the mothers here.


And the same from me


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Caren!!!

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms and grandmas. We are having a breakfast at church this morning and this afternoon most of the family is going to DD#1s house for dinner. We planned this when it was cooler - today it will be in the high 80s and very humid. Hope her DH put their air conditioners in - we have ours on and it's not even 8 a.m.!

Well I'm going to head over to church and start the coffee - then I'll come home and go over in another hour or so - good thing we only live a couple of blocks away! Enjoy your special day, ladies. Hugs, Paula


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Caren.

And Happy Mothers' Day to everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such beautiful grandchildren. Know you must be proud of them.


RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Grandma's Day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a wonderful birthday NanaCaren! Wishing you the very best!


Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Caren
> 
> (NanaCaren) May it be a day filled with happiness!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Is your bedroom big enough that you could have a little cabinet with something like the Nuwave conduction hot plate and a NuWave oven? I have watched the ads on tv and think that they would do well in your situation. Just a thought. I think you would like being able to cook once in a while since it seems to be one of your passions.


I think one of the induction hot plates would be a great idea, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy mothers day to all celebrating!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the Mother's Day greetings. 

A very special shout out and Happy Birthday to Caren...you have plenty of reasons to celebrate today - Enjoy it thoroughly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just a quick note to let you know that Purple is going home today (may already be there given our time differences)...yea, Purple!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending you healing vibes fo a quick and easy recovery Purple


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope all of our mothers and grandmas have a wonderful Mother's Day!! My mom has been gone for 20 years and I miss her every day. She died May 5 very close to Mother's Day and that makes the day bitter sweet.
Happy Birthday, Caren, I hope you can celebrate all year long.
Beautiful grandchildren...thank you for sharing their pictures.
My dear Betty, I'm glad your pain has eased but understand about the support hose. I never could wear them when my ankles were swollen. My shoulders hurt too bad with arthritis to struggle to pull them on!!
Praying your daughters' health will improve.
I find that typing is irritating my shoulders so know exactly what Shirley meant when she had to spend less time on the computer.
Hugs to everyone.
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Caren
> 
> (NanaCaren) May it be a day filled with happiness!


Happy Birthday, Caren, from me, too! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Caren
> 
> (NanaCaren) May it be a day filled with happiness!


And from me too Caren. Have a wonderful day! xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know that Purple is going home today (may already be there given our time differences)...yea, Purple!


Thanks for the update. I see lots of feet up, knitting time in her future! Take things easily Josephine. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good that you are home, Purple.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope all of our mothers and grandmas have a wonderful Mother's Day!! My mom has been gone for 20 years and I miss her every day. She died May 5 very close to Mother's Day and that makes the day bitter sweet.
> Happy Birthday, Caren, I hope you can celebrate all year long.
> Beautiful grandchildren...thank you for sharing their pictures.
> My dear Betty, I'm glad your pain has eased but understand about the support hose. I never could wear them when my ankles were swollen. My shoulders hurt too bad with arthritis to struggle to pull them on!!
> ...


Oh no, hope the pain subsides....does knitting irritate it too?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Our daughter does them at night and our son will come over and feed in the morning when I work. I sometimes work in the pm. My husband hopefuly has a job now (YEAH a LONG time coming!!) We are still hoping for a home for the horse but so far one of the cows keeps her company and she seems ok.


Gweniepooh said:


> *Noni* with you having the new job are you going to be able to keep the animals? I was thinking of the horse too.
> I'll tell him but he may not listen:?
> 
> Tell your son to please wear a good sun screen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, have a wonderful birthday.
Rookie, beautiful grands.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Good that you are home, Purple.


Hoping you have a speedy recovery
Sonja


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

How did my last comment and little face got in your post Gwen? Oh well.


nittergma said:


> Our daughter does them at night and our son will come over and feed in the morning when I work. I sometimes work in the pm. My husband hopefuly has a job now (YEAH a LONG time coming!!) We are still hoping for a home for the horse but so far one of the cows keeps her company and she seems ok.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It's good to hear from you Daralene, I have had trouble keeping up and didn't know you didn't feel well, but glad you're doing better.
Capril8 I love your avatar, such a cute little guy!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, Nice yarn and book! The picture makes me want to try that! As Daralene says need another life time!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Caren
> 
> (NanaCaren) May it be a day filled with happiness!


Ditto - Happy, happy Birthday Caren.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just checking in. I see I'm way behind again. Will try to catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Our daughter does them at night and our son will come over and feed in the morning when I work. I sometimes work in the pm. My husband hopefuly has a job now (YEAH a LONG time coming!!) We are still hoping for a home for the horse but so far one of the cows keeps her company and she seems ok.


That's wonderful news. Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, have a wonderful birthday.
> Rookie, beautiful grands.


Thank you!

Unfortunately, DGS has the stomach flu today so I didn't get a new photo of him...I'll post one from his kindertarten graduation (minus a couple of teeth).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, what beautiful grandchildren.

Paula, you said you were hoping your family had their AC installed for your get together, I just wish it would get warm enough to need one. -3C again last night, the trees have had a touch of green for "2 weeks but still the leaves aren't out. Good grief, I want sme heat!

Caren, happy birthday, hope you have a great day.

Purple, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, it's good to hear from you & great that you are feeling better.
> 
> 81Brghteyes, I'm glad you haven't had any terrible storms in your area, tornadoes are so scary & destructive. I have been wondering how those in the south were doing. There are occasional tornadoes in our area but ot near so many as farther south. Another reason to be thankful I live in the Great White North.
> 
> Gwen, it's great that your garden is coming so well, are you finding it takes alot of extra watering?


Thank you so much for thinking of us. We are under another thunderstorm warning all day (had thunder, etc., this a.m. and lots of rain), but hopefully, no tornado warnings for the rest of the day. However, severe storms are in the forecast for all week, so we are going to stay wet. I had no idea that such weather ever occurred in Canada. I hope that you will not have any this summer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, what beautiful grandchildren.
> 
> Paula, you said you were hoping your family had their AC installed for your get together, I just wish it would get warm enough to need one. -3C again last night, the trees have had a touch of green for "2 weeks but still the leaves aren't out. Good grief, I want sme heat!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie. (P.S. forgot that I'd already posted)!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you so much for thinking of us. We are under another thunderstorm warning all day (had thunder, etc., this a.m. and lots of rain), but hopefully, no tornado warnings for the rest of the day. However, severe storms are in the forecast for all week, so we are going to stay wet. I had no idea that such weather ever occurred in Canada. I hope that you will not have any this summer.


I've been hearing from my Texas kin that there are still many storms to come through - sirens in Colleyville, TX this a.m. for tornado warnings. Please stay safe out there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such beautiful grandchildren. Know you must be proud of them.


Yes---sure am.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, have a wonderful birthday.
> Rookie, beautiful grands.


Thank you! (P.S. I may have posted twice....getting a little out of order today).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, hope the pain subsides....does knitting irritate it too?


Unfortunately, it makes it worse so I'm basically vegetating in front of the tv (and boob tube is a more adequate description all the time!)
I hope you're enjoying your special day!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Caren...Wishing you many blessings.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple, I'm glad you're home recuperating. Praying it goes quickly and with as little pain as possible!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a great afternoon at DDIL's baby shower (first one I have ever attended as it's a fairly new thing over here) but as she'd specified a £5 limit on presents I didn't take the nappy cake, but will give it to her after the baby is here. Instead I gave her the wee dress and T-shirt that I showed you last week .. even though that was a bit over the limit too!  
DH and I are Gran and Grandpa and the other two are Nana and Papa (despite me calling her Psychogran and her wanting them to be Mopsy and Popsy!:shock: )
*Sam* - Thanks as usual for your wonderful start. Will you ever run out of recipes, I wonder? :lol: 
*Cashmergma* - Pleased you are feeling better, but don't overdo it!
*Betty* - Glad to hear your op went okay, and that they treated you well...as they should! Take care of yourself because we all LYTTMAB!
*Heather* - So sorry your going to have to move again, but hoping that this move will end up beneficial to you.
*Rookie* - Beautiful GD's!
*Machriste* - That sounds like an ideal job for you and I'm sure you will enjoy it.
*Nittergma* - Congratulations to your DH on his new job.
To all who celebrate today..Happy Mothers' Day, and to finally finish off this " book" .....
Many Happy Returns *Caren*!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty...Glad that you are being watched carefully now. I agree that those compression stockings are not pleasant to wear and they certainly are not feminine. I do hope they help you though. 

Rookie...The granddaughters have grown so much. I think they are in need of some grandma lovings. Enjoy your time with them next weekend.

I have been nodding off while reading so I think I will go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Mothers Day everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same to you, Kaye.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Betty - I'm sure the compression hose are very uncomfortable in the heat and a bear to get on and off...would a little powder help? I remember my mom putting baby powder on her girdle before trying to get it on (thank God we don't have those anymore---modern day spanx are a better alternative).

These may not be any cooler (temperature wise) but would be so much more fun than the flesh colored thick compression socks.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=colorful+compression+socks+for+women&id=E3394F1F3CE62D7F6EAF9BE152B852D22E8DA28D&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and while it waits it grows. lol --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I also have "doggy" grass. My sister came over yesterday as soon as she got home and had about 2/3 of my lawn mowed. She said that she knew it was going to rain, so I grabbed the push mower that we use on the edges while she did the straight away and we finished just as the raindrops started to fall as we were putting the mowers away. I was glad she did so much and we got done in time, as it has rained nicely off and on all day. We love the rain. Hopefully you can use the moisture as well and, remember, grass will wait.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have at least that many - one can never have too many socks. --- sam



machriste said:


> Jack and I rented a lovely apartment together. Sharing the rent made it affordable for me, but after his death, my expenses virtually doubled, and there's no way I could afford to stay in our 2 bdrm., and even a 1 bdrm. in this building was out of my budget. My lease is up July 31, and the contract with the new position begins officially Aug. 23, but I believe I can move in gradually during the month of July.
> 
> Sam, my contract is for 10 mos., but the housemothers are encouraged to live in the house year round so that there is someone sort of keeping watch. Summers and free from any work responsibilities. The house is closed to the girls for 1 mo. over Christmas, and there are holidays around Thanksgiving, Spring Break and Easter. In addition, you can take 1 weekend off/ semester and you have some sick days allowed. I'm encouraged by a friend and former employee who has be doing this for three years. i also had the opportunity to talk to a house mother who had done this for 28 years and retired at age 89 last December. Can't be too bad, huh?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just having a place of your own should make packing up a little easier this time. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all everyone.
> 
> Firstly, Happy Mother's Day to all our Mum's and those who fill the mum role.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think we may have gotten your rain a couple of hours later - and some today as well. I was going to mow but it is too wet and the high humidity we are having won't let it dry very quick. hopefully tomorrow, --- sam



jheiens said:


> I am so sorry that this turmoil is starting all over again for you. Seems as if you might have been making some progress with the girls and soon it may all have been for nought. We'll be praying for a positive outcome for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> We've got winds picking up and that could be rain I hear hitting the house. We've not had much though others have around the country--even southern California where they've had a long and difficult drought for quite a few years. Thunder is now rolling across our part of the county.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I finally registered for KAP. Now I need to register for the TransOhio Symposium at the end of this month. FYI, the symposium is a gathering of trans folks, our families, & friends, & friendly providers (i.e. therapists, medical folks, lawyers, social workers). It's become one of my favorite things to do annually because it's nice not to be in the minority for once. Plus, I'll stay with a good friend of mine & get to spend some time with her.

My cat Matthew died recently. I didn't have him all that long (a year & a half), but I feel really blest that he chose to trust another human again, and that he chose me. I don't know his backstory, but I know from the way that he acted that he was horribly abused.

On the flip side of Matthew's death, though, one of the cutest kittens I've ever seen showed up about 6 weeks ago. No one had reported him missing, so I decided to keep him & name him Gimli (a dwarf from Lord of the Rings). Gimli suits him because the vet said that he is going to stay small (6 lb., 10 oz.) & is quite a handful. He isn't friendly with Gracie, my other cat, but he mostly stays out of her way, so it's working out.

I went to my local public library yesterday. As I was leaving it, a teenage boy threw open the doors to enter the library & loudly proclaimed, "The empire of knowledge!" I told him that he was right, and went on my way, thoroughly amused.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty so glad your leg is getting better - maybe a couple of motrin would help the uncomfortableness. my spell check does not like that word. lol hope you got treated like royality today - you deserve it. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello my Precious Sisters of the Heart,
> Sorry I have been out of pocket. I did have the Laser Surgery. I slept off and on for two days (aftereffects of the drugs that were given to me for the procedure). The leg is sore and uncomfortable but no pain. The compression hose are the pittsso hard to get on and just make the leg uncomfortable. I have an appointment on the 13th and the 20th. Dr Abbot said he was going to watch me closely and is doing procedures in stages. This is an extremely nice facility and they even treat a fat ole woman like royalty.
> Angie has been back in the hospital for more IVs and more testing but we have no answers yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some swell looking grandchildren Jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Grandma's Day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness happy birthday caren - hope everyone made it a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Caren
> 
> (NanaCaren) May it be a day filled with happiness!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is really easy to do if you keep the cans covered with water the entire time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Hope your leg continues to improve Betty- when yousay you need to rerun becuase he is doing it in bots ddoes that mean you have more procedures to go?
> Hope the test results for the girls are helpfull and something can be done for them.
> It's becuase of exploding cans that we are not meant to heat the condensed milk up that way now. We buy it ready caramalised now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending lots of healing energy your way Josephine - hope mr p is taking good care of you. ---- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just a quick note to let you know that Purple is going home today (may already be there given our time differences)...yea, Purple!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Aran, good to hear from you again, so sorry about the loss of your cat, but glad that you have been adopted by a new kitten. I hope you enjoy the conference.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you aran - sounds like you have some  good plans for the summer - were is the symposium held? --- sam



Aran said:


> I finally registered for KAP. Now I need to register for the TransOhio Symposium at the end of this month. FYI, the symposium is a gathering of trans folks, our families, & friends, & friendly providers (i.e. therapists, medical folks, lawyers, social workers). It's become one of my favorite things to do annually because it's nice not to be in the minority for once. Plus, I'll stay with a good friend of mine & get to spend some time with her.
> 
> My cat Matthew died recently. I didn't have him all that long (a year & a half), but I feel really blest that he chose to trust another human again, and that he chose me. I don't know his backstory, but I know from the way that he acted that he was horribly abused.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> some swell looking grandchildren Jeanette. --- sam


Thanks...can't wait to see them next weekend! I've already got two assignments --- DGD#1 wants to read books together and DGD#2 wants to cook or bake something. Think I'll take the box mix for dreamsicle cookies and can of icing for that task. Found them at Walmart and they are pretty tasty.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day dear sisters of my heart.

Bonnie, the squirrels here tend to get the tomatoes before they get to a decent size. Every year he tries. This year he planted Better Boys and Big Boys and nothing would thrill me more than to see him have a bumper crop. Gwen, he has his Epsom salt ready to fertilize. He and Allyson are comparing progress daily. It is so funny and cute at the same time.

Margaret, he is doing the procedures in stages as he said with my history of nine blood clots, including both lungs, he did not want to be overzealous. There is another procedure on this leg and a procedure on the right leg. Wish you all could see me getting into these compression hose. Quite a funny site.

PAULA, I am so sorry. I seem to have forgotten to congratulate you on your grandchildren's achievement in scoring high on their choir tryouts. I know you are a proud grandma.

I go by Grandy and Jim is Pappaw to all the grandkids.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

JEANETTE, What beautiful grandchildren you have. Thank you for sharing their pictures.

JOSEPHINE, Glad you made it home for Mothers Day. You rest and let everyone take care of you for a change and be diligent with the physical therapy. Prayers for as little pain as possible and complete recovery.

CAREN, a big group ((((((HUG))))) and the very best of Happy Birthdays.

HEATHER, I must have missed the latest. I am saddened to hear you are having to go through another move but hope it will be to your benefit.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

JEANETTE, Would love to get a pair of those just to get a laugh out of my caregivers. They gave me the ones I have and a thingy to put them on (which I can't seem to get to work as they did). Have fun with those adorable grandchildren.

HEATHER, It sounds as though this is going to be the right move for you in that you will have your own place and no one the answer to or oversee. Will be praying about this.

AARON, I am so sorry your cat died but glad the little kitty showed up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful mothers here!!

Happy Birthday Caren, hope you have a fabulous day!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the wonderful mothers here!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Caren, hope you have a fabulous day!!!


Very well put Pup lover. Ditto from me.

Welcome home, Josephine and I wish you speedy and thorough healing.

Jeanette, your grands are adorable.

Lovely day with family, including a yarn store browse.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just marking y spot. Does sound as everyone us having a grand mother's day. Weather here is gorgeous. Daughters gave me plants for the shade garden I am wanting to plant. DH fixed a wonderful breakfast and KFC for lunch. Planned on knitting today but silly me hurt my finger on one hand and even typing is painful. It will be fine; nothing serious just sore. Wanted to work on afghan I'm doing as a gift but big needles aren't for today. May work on a shawl or something small. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Very well put Pup lover. Ditto from me.
> 
> Welcome home, Josephine and I wish you speedy and thorough healing.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope all of the mothers here have enjoyed their day today.

Aran--so good to hear from you again. Hope you thoroughly enjoy the conference and the KAP at Sam's. Looking forward to seeing you again.

Josephine-- Hope the recovery time is so positive that it gets to be boring. Happy knitting!!

The grands just get more beautiful with every posting you all make. I'm about to start the third triangle of my wingspan. It seems to be progressing nicely. Thanks, Sam and Shirley, for the workshop's still being available to us.

Heather--If I remember right, you had been trying to guide DSF toward a care facility for DM and he wouldn't hear of it. Perhaps this is the step that persuads him to reconsider the whole situation?

I went to morning services by myself today because the others were still quite ill, having a relapse, or coming down with what they've shared among themselves. That hasn't happened in many years. The shared Mothers' Day meal was postponed; I prepared a cold meal because we're having the third day of mid-to high 80s temps. They certainly weren't up for dining out or eating a big meal--so I took the easy way out and made curried chicken salad with apples, raw vegetable sticks, warm pita chips and a spiced angel food cake with vanilla butter cream frosting. Some of us have been snacking on the unfrosted cake for a day or so.

Now might just be my chance to read this morning's newspaper. DGGD comes at o'dark thirty in the morning, So I'll see how far I can get on that item.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear the family is so sick. I hope they are on the mend soon & you don't catch it that would be all you need.

We are just home from DS & DIL, had a wonderful supper of BBQ ribs & all the fixins as well as desert that GD called " death by the chocolate"
I spent most of the day painting again, doing my favorite, windows. All need a second coat tomorrow. I will certainly glad when all this is done



jheiens said:


> Hope all of the mothers here have enjoyed their day today.
> 
> Aran--so good to hear from you again. Hope you thoroughly enjoy the conference and the KAP at Sam's. Looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Our daughter does them at night and our son will come over and feed in the morning when I work. I sometimes work in the pm. My husband hopefuly has a job now (YEAH a LONG time coming!!) We are still hoping for a home for the horse but so far one of the cows keeps her company and she seems ok.


How good if you DH has a job as well. That will sure make things easier.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aran, good to read your post. Looks like you have two fun trips planned.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is really easy to do if you keep the cans covered with water the entire time. --- sam


Yes- but many people don't keep them covered and then you have a mess- and no I don't know from experience. ANd as we can know buy the cans already done why spend all that time and power to do it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran good to hear from you again. Another cat that chose to replace the last one has to help you. How lovely that they keep choosing you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I went to morning services by myself today because the others were still quite ill, having a relapse, or coming down with what they've shared among themselves. That hasn't happened in many years. The shared Mothers' Day meal was postponed; I prepared a cold meal because we're having the third day of mid-to high 80s temps. They certainly weren't up for dining out or eating a big meal--so I took the easy way out and made curried chicken salad with apples, raw vegetable sticks, warm pita chips and a spiced angel food cake with vanilla butter cream frosting. Some of us have been snacking on the unfrosted cake for a day or so.
> 
> Now might just be my chance to read this morning's newspaper. DGGD comes at o'dark thirty in the morning, So I'll see how far I can get on that item.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Do hope you can avoid whatever it is they are all passing around amongst themselves. And thrat they all recover quickly. Thje advantage of Mothers Day later is if you go out every man and his dog won't be out as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caught up and now for lunch befor eheading out for my first knitting session of th eday, home to quickly thorugh together some tea and out to my next one. So see you all in a few hours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way to wrap everyone up and get them in the pink real quick. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hope all of the mothers here have enjoyed their day today.
> 
> Aran--so good to hear from you again. Hope you thoroughly enjoy the conference and the KAP at Sam's. Looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - I saw a picture in the new York times of Nicola Sturgeon standing with a group of people and in the background was this huge bridge - it looked like three huge red metal sections with huge brick pylons holding up the approach - this is a poor description I know - just wondered if you knew what bridge it was - from what I could tell I think it is a train crossing.

I see there is going to be more discussion of Scotland's independence coming up. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - I saw a picture in the new York times of Nicola Sturgeon standing with a group of people and in the background was this huge bridge - it looked like three huge red metal sections with huge brick pylons holding up the approach - this is a poor description I know - just wondered if you knew what bridge it was - from what I could tell I think it is a train crossing.
> 
> I see there is going to be more discussion of Scotland's independence coming up. --- sam


It is the Forth Bridge, at Edinburgh, Sam, and yes it would be a train crossing it- there is a second more modern road bridge as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - I saw a picture in the new York times of Nicola Sturgeon standing with a group of people and in the background was this huge bridge - it looked like three huge red metal sections with huge brick pylons holding up the approach - this is a poor description I know - just wondered if you knew what bridge it was - from what I could tell I think it is a train crossing.
> 
> I see there is going to be more discussion of Scotland's independence coming up. --- sam


Is this it Sam? It's the Forth rail bridge opened in 1840 and still in use today. Scotland has 59 Members of Parliament and after the election 56 of them belong to the SNP (Scottish Nationalist Party) and they are bound to push for another referendum about independence, but I doubt that the Conservatives (ruling party, similar to your Republicans I think) will allow it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is quite an impressive bridge. 

Have to run a few errands this a.m. with DH. Will go check out the latest digest then get dressed and head out. TTYL.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope all our mothers had a wonderful Mother's Day. 
Good to hear from you, Aran, but so sorry you lost another of your fur babies. But this little newbie seemed to know you'd need him/her to love in advance of the other passing over the Rainbow Bridge.
Sounds like you have a couple of exciting trips planned.
Heather, I'm so sorry your life will be in the upheaval of moving again. And so pray the next one will be the last and you can get comfortably settled permanently.
Glad to hear Josephine is home and will be glad to hear from her.
I hope all of you in the middle of the country are safe with all the bad weather we've been hearing about. We've had a good soaking off and on from that early low pressure area making its way up the coast.
Dear Joy, I hope all of your sick family are soon well and don't share their sickness with you.
Sam, our grass is growing like there's no tomorrow. The lawn people come on Tuesdays and this week, the grass will be really high from all the rain. They're not cutting it very short so it's always high with the clover blooming before they cut it. I would think they'd cut it shorter and then leave it longer when it's so dry during the summer. But what do I know!?
My shoulder is much better but I'm not pushing my luck so I'm trying to remember as many as possible in one note.
Hugs to all of you and hope your day/night is wonderful.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning all. I actually had a real dinner last night. First since I've been ill. Have been living on sandwiches.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is this it Sam? It's the Forth rail bridge opened in 1840 and still in use today. Scotland has 59 Members of Parliament and after the election 56 of them belong to the SNP (Scottish Nationalist Party) and they are bound to push for another referendum about independence, but I doubt that the Conservatives (ruling party, similar to your Republicans I think) will allow it.


Wow! That's quite an impressive bridge, looks much more modern than 1840


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, just popping in to say hi and thinking about you all, today is Marlas' birthday and she and David both have eye appointments this afternoon so I probably won't be on until after David heads out in tomorrow morning. Hope everyone is well and having a great week thus far. 
Lots of hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just popping in to say hi and thinking about you all, today is Marlas' birthday and she and David both have eye appointments this afternoon so I probably won't be on until after David heads out in tomorrow morning. Hope everyone is well and having a great week thus far.
> Lots of hugs.


Happy birthday to Marla and hope the eye appoitments go well.
Andf I really should go to bed so I get there today instead of tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Popping in for a quick minute. Computer is ready to die, and I am ready to head out to a local RV rally on my own, as M has to work this week. 

I sent out a registration form last night, only to find out just now that I sent LAST YEAR'S!!! Oh no! I think I have sent the correct one. If anyone else has received last year's instead of the one for 2015, PLEASE let me know. I will get the correct one emailed to you ASAP.

I am also extending registration until June 1, 2015 to give any of you who might still be waiting for vacation approval, ect, a little more time (and me, too!), but still give enough time to get a head count to everyone who is making something for the goodie bags.

I spoke with Ellen at the Fifth Stitch this morning. She will open for us from 9 am until 10 pm on Friday, and on Sunday from 10-1 if anyone is interested in going on Sunday. I will need to let her know about Sunday closer to KAP. She has a probable prior commitment on Saturday, but that may change. If that is the case, she is willing to open on Saturday for any of you who might not be taking a class, and would like to go to the shop on Saturday, but we will be working that out at a later date also.

I do not know if I will have wi-fi, but the new data plan kicks in on Wed morning so I will check emails then.

Love and Prayers to you all
Tami


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations Garandmapaula on your grandchildren! Can't wait to hear more if they do more competitions.
Macristi, Great about your new job! My grandmother did that a while back and she wrote about it in her diaries. It sounds like she enjoyed it very much. I think she did some cooking for them as well. Great idea Joy!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy, I hope everyone gets to feeling better soon. I read that Tim had a high fever did it go down?


jheiens said:


> Hope all of the mothers here have enjoyed their day today.
> 
> Aran--so good to hear from you again. Hope you thoroughly enjoy the conference and the KAP at Sam's. Looking forward to seeing you again.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, thank God, it should


darowil said:


> How good if you DH has a job as well. That will sure make things easier.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning all. I actually had a real dinner last night. First since I've been ill. Have been living on sandwiches.


I'm glad you're feeling better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just popping in to say hi and thinking about you all, today is Marlas' birthday and she and David both have eye appointments this afternoon so I probably won't be on until after David heads out in tomorrow morning. Hope everyone is well and having a great week thus far.
> Lots of hugs.


I hope Marla has a very happy birthday.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Marla.

Sassafras so glad you got to eat a good meal. Hope you continue to improve.

Tami be save on your RV trip alone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning all. I actually had a real dinner last night. First since I've been ill. Have been living on sandwiches.


Great, that sounds like progress! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just popping in to say hi and thinking about you all, today is Marlas' birthday and she and David both have eye appointments this afternoon so I probably won't be on until after David heads out in tomorrow morning. Hope everyone is well and having a great week thus far.
> Lots of hugs.


Happy birthday to Marla!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, glad you are feeling a little better

Happy birthday to Mara.

Ohio Joy, hope your family are feeling better today.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, Everyone!!

Finally I get a chance to make contact with grownups who aren't ill. YAY!!

DGGD was in the house before I could get to the door at 5:15 AM today. She is becoming more used to being here where house rules are much different from home--Of course, we are used to Tim's quiet presence and 16 years is a long way from 5 years in maturity. Summer could be rather interesting for all of us.

Tim's fever is back much closer to normal but the bronchitis is still hanging onto Tim, in spite of meds. Same for his mom. Don went on to work, making bank and title office runs for the dealership's office staff, but came home and took a nap while I took DGGD to preschool. Tim went along for the ride and some fresh air.

The humidity is climbing and the clouds appear to be rolling in. Tomorrow and Wednesday may be much cooler with possible frost and a snowflake or two on Thursday. ''They'' tell me this is not unusual for NE Ohio. After nearly 20 years, I'm seeing it as quite normal for NE Ohio!!

Apparently I failed to start the dryer yesterday when I tossed in the bed linens. So much for getting a head start on the laundry this AM. Must get back to that.


I think I confused myself last evening when trying to finish the second triangle of the wingspan but haven'[t been able to pick up the knitting yet today.

Will need to leave in a short while to go after DGGD ;so, I'd better get on to some other things and check back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It sounds like it could be a very busy summer for you. Hoping it is not a snowfall looming!



jheiens said:


> Hello, Everyone!!
> 
> Finally I get a chance to make contact with grownups who aren't ill. YAY!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better.
> Junek


I'm glad you are feeling better too you have been ill for too long , hope you continue to get better 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It sounds like it could be a very busy summer for you. Hoping it is not a snowfall looming!


Hope your family start to feel better soon . Sounds like your GGD is making herself feel at home . I agree with Julie you are going to have a very busy summer but hopefully it will be lots of fun 
You definitely do not want any form of snow now . I ve saw the pictures over on main were lots of places have had at least 4" of snow some places lots more , that's just wrong this time of year 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are into some serous crochet look at these. --- sam

http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/spool201/doilies


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Julie - it is quite an impressive bridge. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is the Forth Bridge, at Edinburgh, Sam, and yes it would be a train crossing it- there is a second more modern road bridge as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate - I especially liked the key hole opening in the one pylon - they did that metal work 175 years ago - I didn't think they did iron work like that that long ago. impressive.

wasn't the referendum on scotish independence voted down last year. I would think if it came up again it would be voted down again. what is his reasoning to being so strong for independence? --- sam



KateB said:


> Is this it Sam? It's the Forth rail bridge opened in 1840 and still in use today. Scotland has 59 Members of Parliament and after the election 56 of them belong to the SNP (Scottish Nationalist Party) and they are bound to push for another referendum about independence, but I doubt that the Conservatives (ruling party, similar to your Republicans I think) will allow it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news joy - continued healing energy to wrap you up in healing goodness. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Morning all. I actually had a real dinner last night. First since I've been ill. Have been living on sandwiches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a rousing chorus of happy birthday dear marla - hope she has a good day. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just popping in to say hi and thinking about you all, today is Marlas' birthday and she and David both have eye appointments this afternoon so I probably won't be on until after David heads out in tomorrow morning. Hope everyone is well and having a great week thus far.
> Lots of hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the variety of recipes and Kate and Darowil for the summary. I'm way behind. For some reason, I feel a little nauseous right now. I wonder if it's the heat. I've been in and out of the house and had the air on in the car because it was so hot. Have to stop. Sorry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have laundry in the washer that I will need to rewash as soon as I get the dryer emptied. I need to do that yet today - emptying the dryer is second only to emptying the dishwasher in jobs I do not like to do. lol --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hello, Everyone!!
> 
> Finally I get a chance to make contact with grownups who aren't ill. YAY!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a new cowl pattern for you - can you figure out the stitch? --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/05/08/crosshatch-cowl


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

four your reading pleasure. --- sam

http://www.favesouthernrecipes.com/Homemade-Cakes/Quick-and-Easy-Desserts-Dump-Cake-Recipes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a nifty craft ideas for those children with nothing to do. --- sam

C:\Users\Preston\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.Outlook\HO57AH00\email.mht


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks Julie - it is quite an impressive bridge. --- sam


In my opinion, they both have merits.
I've tried to download a photo of the road bridge unsuccessfully- but it is well worth googling for those interested in bridge design.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alrighty ladies - time to buy your giviut yarn. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Shrugs-and-Boleros/Qiviut-Shrug-Windy-Valley-Muskox-STITCHES-West

and here is a free ebook from stitches west that includes the above shrug.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Tops/Best-West-STITCHES-Show-Knit-Tops-Free-Shawl-Patterns-More-Vol-3-Free-eBook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

first is was bacon jam - now it is onion jam. --- sam

Onion Jam and Potato Cheddar Pizza

Ingredients

1 thin pizza crust of your choice
1/3 cup onion jam (this can be purchased or home made) 
2 med-large potatoes, peeled and cut into cubes
olive oil, salt, pepper, dill 
8 strips of bacon, fried and crumbled
cheddar cheese, grated
sour cream

Directions

Peel and cube potatoes. Toss in a small amount of olive oil and season. Roast in 375º oven until potatoes are fork tender but not overly soft. You can also do this step in the microwave to speed up the process and cook until fork tender.

Make your favourite pizza dough and when ready roll out and put onto a greased pizza pan that has been sprinkled with cornmeal if you like the crust to have extra crunch
Spread dough with onion jam.

Top with cubed roasted potatoes, then the crumbled bacon, and last top with cheddar cheese.

Bake in 475º oven (or on hot outdoor grill) until pizza is done. Approximately 20 minutes.

Drizzle with sour cream and enjoy.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/05/onion-jam-and-potato-cheddar-pizza


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you ever wondered what to do with those empty toilet paper rolls? --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/toilet-roll-flower-art


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, the scarf looks very interesting but for the life of me can't figure out stitch. Would love to make it.
Thank you for well wishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - read down in the comments - she explains several times how to do it. it doesn't sound difficult once you get it down. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, the scarf looks very interesting but for the life of me can't figure out stitch. Would love to make it.
> Thank you for well wishes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all grandmas' with little granddaughters.

17 Free Printable Paper Dolls and Other Printable Paper Crafts

Read more at http://www.allfreepapercrafts.com/Free-Printables/Free-Printable-Paper-Dolls-and-Other-Printable-Paper-Crafts#fKUaBramw2Y6vDCA.99

AND HERE

http://www.allfreepapercrafts.com/Paper-Dolls/Printable-Paper-Doll

AND HERE

Latest Free Kids' Craft eBooks

http://www.allfreekidscrafts.com/index.php/hct/Free-Kids-Craft-eBooks/ml/1/

AND HERE

calling all vegetarians

http://lippygirl.com/extra-virgin-lip-gloss/

AND HERE

if you need a new summer purse - try this is a nice summer pastel yarn

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/balme

AND HERE

5-Ingredient Recipes: 21 Easy Dinner Ideas with 5 Ingredients or Less Free eCookbook

Read more at http://www.recipelion.com/Editors-Picks/5-Ingredient-Recipes-Easy-Dinner-Ideas-with-5-Ingredients-or-Less-Free-eCookbook#yqYA1eYOZHUJ87Ic.99


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> Aran good to hear from you again. Another cat that chose to replace the last one has to help you. How lovely that they keep choosing you


Yes, they do seem to choose me. Maybe they know that I'm a soft touch & am putty in their paws.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Sam, the TransOhio Symposium is in Columbus, Ohio at The Ohio State University. I'll stay with a good friend while I'm there.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you ever wondered what to do with those empty toilet paper rolls? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/toilet-roll-flower-art


Somehow I don't see myself ever doing this, but I'd be happy to save my toilet paper rolls for someone who is.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you are into some serous crochet look at these. --- sam
> 
> http://freevintagecrochet.com/patternbook/spool201/doilies


Those are awesome 👍👍👍


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Congratulations Garandmapaula on your grandchildren! Can't wait to hear more if they do more competitions.
> Macristi, Great about your new job! My grandmother did that a while back and she wrote about it in her diaries. It sounds like she enjoyed it very much. I think she did some cooking for them as well. Great idea Joy!


Thanks! It's good to hear about others who enjoy this.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, just popping in to say hi and thinking about you all, today is Marlas' birthday and she and David both have eye appointments this afternoon so I probably won't be on until after David heads out in tomorrow morning. Hope everyone is well and having a great week thus far.
> Lots of hugs.


Happy Birthday Marla!
Looking forward to meeting you at KAP.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, Maria!

Desert Joy, I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better. Hope this upward path continues!!!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Aran said:


> Yes, they do seem to choose me. Maybe they know that I'm a soft touch & am putty in their paws.


And how fortunate that you are so good to them. They are guided to you as you have such a kind heart. Kudos.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Aran...So sorry to hear that another fur baby has crossed the rainbow bridge. Can't wait to hear of the adventures with Gimli. 

Machriste...congrats on the new job. What exciting stories you will be able to tell. Maybe a knitting group will develop. 

Sam...the patterns and recipes all look great. 

I was hoping to have results from the art competition by today, but so far nothing has posted. I will share the results once I know them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Aran...So sorry to hear that another fur baby has crossed the rainbow bridge. Can't wait to hear of the adventures with Gimli.
> 
> Machriste...congrats on the new job. What exciting stories you will be able to tell. Maybe a knitting group will develop.
> 
> ...


I'm anxiously waiting for the results.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

NONI, Good to hear DH may be getting a job to help.
MARLA, Happy Birthday.
JOY, Thrilled to hear you are able to eat a little.
JUNE, PTL for answered prayer. Glad the shoulder is some better but pace yourself. When it starts speaking to you, stop what you are doing.
MELODY, Prayers continue for you, honey.

Allyson had severe pain in her sides this weekend. Her best friend stayed with her and took good care of her. She saw a doctor this morning and has a huge cyst on each ovary. She is to see the ob/gyn dr Wednesday, the same day I see Dr Avvot. Jim will drop me off and take her. Kelsey will pick me up and take me to her house to be picked up.
Kelsey is still nursing that back and awaiting reports from MRI.
Angie is home from the hospital and doing PT and awaiting next IV and round of tests.
I can really empathize with Joy. You don't know which one to trn to first.
Want to order a couple of knitting books from Amazon.Think I am going to get the book Sock Architecture. Not sure what other one I am gonna get. Any suggestions. I have plenty fo money from Mothers Day for Fiber Fest. Fifty from Allyson, Fifty from Kelsey, one hundred from Jim and one hundred from my best friend Gerry. I also have my one hundred from my May allowance.
Off now to catch Dancing With The Stars. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Betty, funny to hear you can have fun shopping for knitting gear.
Not my best day ever.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a new cowl pattern for you - can you figure out the stitch? --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/05/08/crosshatch-cowl


Looks interesting.
Do you mean how to do it? Looks like you knit together then push only the first sttich off of the left needles. Then knit 2 together- the second of the first k2tog and one unworked stitch and repeat this until the last stitch in the round. Tried it for a few stitches and easy enough though didn't keep going so don't know how it looks. But it is different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> NONI, Good to hear DH may be getting a job to help.
> MARLA, Happy Birthday.
> JOY, Thrilled to hear you are able to eat a little.
> JUNE, PTL for answered prayer. Glad the shoulder is some better but pace yourself. When it starts speaking to you, stop what you are doing.
> ...


Thats a lovely amount to hve to spend. HAve fun spending it.
As if your family aren't having enough isssues for yet another one. As you all run round after each other helping out when and where you can.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, funny to hear you can have fun shopping for knitting gear.
> Not my best day ever.


So yesterdays slight improvement didn't stay?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, sorry t hear your poor girls are having so many health issues, hope they get them sorted out soon.
You got quite a haul for Mothers day, enjoy hunting for knitting goodies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> NONI, Good to hear DH may be getting a job to help.
> MARLA, Happy Birthday.
> JOY, Thrilled to hear you are able to eat a little.
> JUNE, PTL for answered prayer. Glad the shoulder is some better but pace yourself. When it starts speaking to you, stop what you are doing.
> ...


So sorry that the girls are having so many health issues - sending prayers and hugs. How are you doing -- still painful? Please don't overdo it looking after others; you need to watch after yourself too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> NONI, Good to hear DH may be getting a job to help.
> MARLA, Happy Birthday.
> JOY, Thrilled to hear you are able to eat a little.
> JUNE, PTL for answered prayer. Glad the shoulder is some better but pace yourself. When it starts speaking to you, stop what you are doing.
> ...


I love the sock architecture book and I'd recommend Elizabeth Zimmerman's and Barbara G Walker's books.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Betty, funny to hear you can have fun shopping for knitting gear.
> Not my best day ever.


Sorry to hear that -- prayers and hugs continuing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, sorry t hear your poor girls are having so many health issues, hope they get them sorted out soon.
> You got quite a haul for Mothers day, enjoy hunting for knitting goodies.


I'm also sorry to hear that you and your girls are having all these health issues it must be so worrying. I hope your leg is finally on the mend and that you have fun spending your money 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to wrap you up in warm healing goodness. tons of hugs too --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Betty, funny to hear you can have fun shopping for knitting gear.
> Not my best day ever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now to bed before it is time to get up. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> have you ever wondered what to do with those empty toilet paper rolls? --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/toilet-roll-flower-art


 :thumbup: I love the whoot site... it has some really ideas and recipes too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry that the girls are having so many health issues - sending prayers and hugs. How are you doing -- still painful? Please don't overdo it looking after others; you need to watch after yourself too.


Ditto... re Betty


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have caught up.... We dont seem to be as chatty so far this week.

I have just been reading along and not posting much. Have been feeling a bit down lately. DD and her selfishness and whatever. I didnt even see them for Mothers Day... she msg me "too tired".  Oh well, again, this too shall pass. Just disappointing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up.... We dont seem to be as chatty so far this week.
> 
> I have just been reading along and not posting much. Have been feeling a bit down lately. DD and her selfishness and whatever. I didnt even see them for Mothers Day... she msg me "too tired".  Oh well, again, this too shall pass. Just disappointing.


Oh that makes it hard when she doesn't come over. From too much of Serena to not enough. But you also like to see your own daughter!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh that makes it hard when she doesn't come over. From too much of Serena to not enough. But you also like to see your own daughter!


Yep, I would. It would be really nice if they both came here now and then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and now to bed before it is time to get up. --- sam


 :thumbup: And you are still online Sam! did you EVER get to bed!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up.... We dont seem to be as chatty so far this week.
> 
> I have just been reading along and not posting much. Have been feeling a bit down lately. DD and her selfishness and whatever. I didnt even see them for Mothers Day... she msg me "too tired".  Oh well, again, this too shall pass. Just disappointing.


I think people must be too busy enjoying the better weather, at least I hope that is the reason- page numbers have been low for a week or two. So sorry that DD did that on Mother's day- bit of a slap in the face.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Brrr. It is only 9c at 7pm here. Good grief! It has been cold wet and windy for the last couple of days. And tomorrow is to be worse. :roll: 

So I am on the couch with the heater on and attempting to continue to learn crochet. Mmmm we will see. It still feels pretty awkward but not as bad as at first. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think people must be too busy enjoying the better weather, at least I hope that is the reason- page numbers have been low for a week or two. So sorry that DD did that on Mother's day- bit of a slap in the face.


Yeah it was actually. Ah well, it is was it is.

How are you Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yeah it was actually. Ah well, it is was it is.
> 
> How are you Julie?


Treating myself to a round on the red Guernsey- this will complete Jean's initials- I am getting very tired of the black scarf- but it is about 127 cm long and two balls to go. I can't quite read the thermometer but we are no where near as cold as you are Cathy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yeah it was actually. Ah well, it is was it is.
> 
> How are you Julie?


Sorry to here your daughter never came round on Mother's Day , shame you didn't get to see Serena hope things get better between the 2 of you soon 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr. It is only 9c at 7pm here. Good grief! It has been cold wet and windy for the last couple of days. And tomorrow is to be worse. :roll:
> 
> So I am on the couch with the heater on and attempting to continue to learn crochet. Mmmm we will see. It still feels pretty awkward but not as bad as at first. Practice, practice, practice.


And I've come onto the computer to see what the temperature is here because I am cold!
Well it is 12 though it feels like 10. And raining. So no where near as cold as you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Treating myself to a round on the red Guernsey- this will complete Jean's initials- I am getting very tired of the black scarf- but it is about 127 cm long and two balls to go. I can't quite read the thermometer but we are no where near as cold as you are Cathy!


You sure aren't- you are 15 now and our maximum was under 16 today. 15 tomorrow and you have 19!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Treating myself to a round on the red Guernsey- this will complete Jean's initials- I am getting very tired of the black scarf- but it is about 127 cm long and two balls to go. I can't quite read the thermometer but we are no where near as cold as you are Cathy!


Funnily enough I've put the ugly cardigan down as I definitely don't like the way the yarn is knitting up but it's nearly finished now so I May as well complete it later , I'm now knitting a few rows on my shawl I m thinking that might be nearly finished soon to as I've got 200 stitches on my needles now and it measures 14 inches down the middle . Any one know if that's roughly long enough for a shawl that will be more like a scarf and just cover the shoulders ? 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> OK - I need to do a "Grandma brag". Abby and Gabe both scored a 25 out of 28 on their solos today. Abby got quite a few very nice remarks from the judge about her pretty voice and her excellent interpretation of the music. I'm pretty proud of both of them!! Hugs, Paula


Oh well done, please give Abby and Gabe a big congratulation hug from me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> mine was 26:59 - think I am a bt pokey. --- sam


Not the only one Sam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You sure aren't- you are 15 now and our maximum was under 16 today. 15 tomorrow and you have 19!


It is wet and windy though- and was all day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funnily enough I've put the ugly cardigan down as I definitely don't like the way the yarn is knitting up but it's nearly finished now so I May as well complete it later , I'm now knitting a few rows on my shawl I m thinking that might be nearly finished soon to as I've got 200 stitches on my needles now and it measures 14 inches down the middle . Any one know if that's roughly long enough for a shawl that will be more like a scarf and just cover the shoulders ?
> Sonja


Probably- definitely scarf like rather than shawl dimensions- it is a pretty colour- don't forget to post it!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just caught up. Have to go do the pre-op this morning. Couldn't sleep well last night; got maybe 3-4 hours of sleep. This visit willprobably take most of the morning. so I'll take a small knitting project to work on. As sleepy as I am right now I'll probably doze off while waiting. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up. Have to go do the pre-op this morning. Couldn't sleep well last night; got maybe 3-4 hours of sleep. This visit willprobably take most of the morning. so I'll take a small knitting project to work on. As sleepy as I am right now I'll probably doze off while waiting. TTYL


And how is the poison ivy?


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, Bob and his friend Ross left at 7 a.m. on their trip to Alaska. Ross said anywhere from 7-9 days, depending on road conditions and traffic. He and his wife have driven this road many times before, but never in a U-Haul towing a trailer with a tractor on it. It's quite a sight - when Bob gets home I'll post a picture - he took the camera with him, of course.

Well, today is GD Katie's 12th birthday, so I'm going shopping in a little while. I'm going to get her a gift card for some summer clothes and maybe a couple of things to unwrap... we'll see. 

Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> NONI, Good to hear DH may be getting a job to help.
> MARLA, Happy Birthday.
> JOY, Thrilled to hear you are able to eat a little.
> JUNE, PTL for answered prayer. Glad the shoulder is some better but pace yourself. When it starts speaking to you, stop what you are doing.
> ...


I hope Allyson can get in quickly to have surgery to remove the cysts. I had one on a remaining ovary many years ago. I'd had a hysterectomy years before....the kind they do with no surgery but this ovary was left because it was too high for them to reach. I put off going to the dr for a long time even though I knew there was something there. It was a quick surgery and an a recovery as easy as possible to have from surgery. I sincerely pray Allyson's can be taken care of quickly so she can be painfree.
You have so much going on with your problems and your daughters. 
I'm so glad you'll have plenty of money to spend at the fiber festival. That's next weekend, isn't it? Can't remember exactly when.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think people must be too busy enjoying the better weather, at least I hope that is the reason- page numbers have been low for a week or two. So sorry that DD did that on Mother's day- bit of a slap in the face.


It's really apparent that we're finding other things to do than playing on the computer.
Our rainy weather only lasted the day. It's supposed to be nice today although HOT, not warm. Expected high of 90. Summer came a little early. But it will cool down for a couple of days.
Hope everyone is feeling better today.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just caught up. Have to go do the pre-op this morning. Couldn't sleep well last night; got maybe 3-4 hours of sleep. This visit willprobably take most of the morning. so I'll take a small knitting project to work on. As sleepy as I am right now I'll probably doze off while waiting. TTYL


I'm surmising since you are going ahead with the pre op that your rash from the poison ivy has cleared up . Have a nice little nap while you wait 😴
Good luck Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Ohio Joy and RookieRetiree, so not what I wanted or so soon. Agrivating things is DM who wants a 4 bed house, so she can keep me under her thumb. If I have my way, so not happening. I have done some looking around, there are 3 bed villas in townhouse villiage for rent which would be perfect for them and I can get a permanent unit at one of a few over 50s villiages. I have a couple in mind, will depend on a number of factors, but it will be good to have some distance and not be under each others feet day in and day out. Will be good to be able to focus on myself, but strange to be alone for a while. I have already started making lists for myself, working out what I have and what I need to get. It all depends on how fast the island house sale takes and how much DS will come through with for us to use to get the new places.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I will be thinking of you today and wish the preop goes smoothly.
Sugar, so sorry you had hurt from Mothers Day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to here your daughter never came round on Mother's Day , shame you didn't get to see Serena hope things get better between the 2 of you soon
> Sonja


I agree, Sugar, hope she realizes someday how much you have done for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, Bob and his friend Ross left at 7 a.m. on their trip to Alaska. Ross said anywhere from 7-9 days, depending on road conditions and traffic. He and his wife have driven this road many times before, but never in a U-Haul towing a trailer with a tractor on it. It's quite a sight - when Bob gets home I'll post a picture - he took the camera with him, of course.
> 
> Well, today is GD Katie's 12th birthday, so I'm going shopping in a little while. I'm going to get her a gift card for some summer clothes and maybe a couple of things to unwrap... we'll see.
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


Hope Bob & his friend enjoy the trip, they should certainly see some beautiful scenery.

Happy birthday, Katie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope the pre-op goes well.
Betty, ovarian cuts can be so painful, I hope Allyson can get them looked after quickly. I had one many years ago but it burst before they did surgery, instant relief, & never another problem. It would. Be nice if that would happen for her & avoid surgery altogether.
I have been so busy outside with the yard & painting by the time I get in I'm too pooped to do anything. I'm glad you haven't been too chatty as I can read & keep up even if I'm not posting much.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

OMgoodness I see I missed Caren's birthday and carla's Happy belated birthday to you both!!! I hope your day was wonderful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's really apparent that we're finding other things to do than playing on the computer.
> Our rainy weather only lasted the day. It's supposed to be nice today although HOT, not warm. Expected high of 90. Summer came a little early. But it will cool down for a couple of days.
> Hope everyone is feeling better today.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cleared up! Just got home. Surgery set for 9 a.m. on the 18th. Still am supposed to call them Fri. afternoon just in case doc has changed the time. But otherwise I am set to go.


darowil said:


> And how is the poison ivy?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Traveling mercies for Bob and Ross. What an adventure this sounds like. Also happy birthday to Katie.

DH's birthday is this Friday, the 15th.


Grandmapaula said:


> Well, Bob and his friend Ross left at 7 a.m. on their trip to Alaska. Ross said anywhere from 7-9 days, depending on road conditions and traffic. He and his wife have driven this road many times before, but never in a U-Haul towing a trailer with a tractor on it. It's quite a sight - when Bob gets home I'll post a picture - he took the camera with him, of course.
> 
> Well, today is GD Katie's 12th birthday, so I'm going shopping in a little while. I'm going to get her a gift card for some summer clothes and maybe a couple of things to unwrap... we'll see.
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually dozed off at the one appointment this morning; they had to call my name twice...LOL



Swedenme said:


> I'm surmising since you are going ahead with the pre op that your rash from the poison ivy has cleared up . Have a nice little nap while you wait 😴
> Good luck Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto! Very thoughtless of her. She will learn eventually as what goes around comes around.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Sugar, hope she realizes someday how much you have done for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD (Hannah) started classes at UGA today. She will take one class for May (a three hour class) then in June take a second class, again a 3 hour class. Meets Mon.-Friday. She said her advisor was extremely helpful. Only down side is that where she can park is on one side of campus and her class is on the complete other side, She went early today to see how long it would take to walk it. There is a good campus bus system but the buses tend to be quite crowded and she thinks it would take longer to get to the building with having the bus make so many stops. Campus is quite large.

I think I'm going to go knit a bit TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad preoperative went well.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I sent a note to bikerbaby today regarding Melody. She said that there has not been a lot of improvement but she just started therapy yesterday.

I said we were all continuing to pray for her and she said that Mel appreciates that and misses all of us.

She said that cards should still be sent in care of her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the pre-op goes well.
> Betty, ovarian cuts can be so painful, I hope Allyson can get them looked after quickly. I had one many years ago but it burst before they did surgery, instant relief, & never another problem. It would. Be nice if that would happen for her & avoid surgery altogether.
> I have been so busy outside with the yard & painting by the time I get in I'm too pooped to do anything. I'm glad you haven't been too chatty as I can read & keep up even if I'm not posting much.


I see I can't spell & it's too late to correct. 
I meant to say ovarian cysts :roll: :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cleared up! Just got home. Surgery set for 9 a.m. on the 18th. Still am supposed to call them Fri. afternoon just in case doc has changed the time. But otherwise I am set to go.


I know it will be a relief to finally get this done. Will be keeping you in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cleared up! Just got home. Surgery set for 9 a.m. on the 18th. Still am supposed to call them Fri. afternoon just in case doc has changed the time. But otherwise I am set to go.


I hope all goes well.

I'm taking a little break, I got the windows painted again this morning. The basement ones are now all done. I'm working on the storm windows my FIL made for the deck.(screened porch) they are plexiglass in frames that are notched to fit the deck. Two of them are huge,the biggest 12 ftX 4 feet & another 6 X4. All I have left is a finish coat on the big ones as I primed then painted before turning them around as they are so hard to handle. DS got most of the deck walls painted yesterday, all had to be sanded before painting. It already looks so much better but still lots of elbow grease before we are done. He went back to work this morning so I won't be starting ny new projects until he gets back. I think the next is to paint the outside of the house. 
I finally got my plants moved out to the greenhouse yesterday, most look OK so didn't get too chilled last night. I transplanted some of the dahlias to bigger pots yesterday, I think I will try to get the rest done as well as my tomatoes done this afternoon. 
Well, must get off here & make some lunch, DH will be in any mintute. Talk later.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Traveling mercies for Bob and Ross. What an adventure this sounds like. Also happy birthday to Katie.
> 
> DH's birthday is this Friday, the 15th.


Happy early birthday to him!!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cleared up! Just got home. Surgery set for 9 a.m. on the 18th. Still am supposed to call them Fri. afternoon just in case doc has changed the time. But otherwise I am set to go.


Glad it's going ahead. I hope it brings you enormous relief from pain. Will be thinking of you on Friday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The art competition results are in. Matthew did not place in the top 4 artists which is okay. This year was a learning year for us. I hope he will try again next year and continue to improve his skills. We are so thankful to everyone for your support and encouragement. It still has been a great experience for us.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> The art competition results are in. Matthew did not place in the top 4 artists which is okay. This year was a learning year for us. I hope he will try again next year and continue to improve his skills. We are so thankful to everyone for your support and encouragement. It still has been a great experience for us.


Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


I agree All that matters is that you all had a really good time . Which I think you Mathew and his brother did and now you all know about the competition you can be more prepared for next year , and maybe we can get to see his drawings when Mathew decides what he wants to draw 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


Hear hear! Well done Matthew.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I think that Matthew is a winner just for entering! He stepped out of his comfort zone and survived it. I hope he enters next year - his drawing is improving every time I see a new picture. Keep it up, Matthew, you have a wonderful talent.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I bet that Matthew had the most ecclectic group of voters. As was said before, Matthew is a winner with all of us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> The art competition results are in. Matthew did not place in the top 4 artists which is okay. This year was a learning year for us. I hope he will try again next year and continue to improve his skills. We are so thankful to everyone for your support and encouragement. It still has been a great experience for us.


I'm glad Matthew had this opportunity. I very surprised he didn't place high. But with the improvement we see every day, I'm confident he'll place very high in years to come. I think it's a great accomplishment that he entered and especially attended the reception. Next year you'll have time to enter more art and be better prepared!!
Tell him congratulations for entering. We're all very proud of him and I know you are even more so!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right Martina. Matthew is a winner; the artist extroidinair of the KTP! We are proud of you Matthew.


martina said:


> Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad Matthew had this opportunity. I very surprised he didn't place high. But with the improvement we see every day, I'm confident he'll place very high in years to come. I think it's a great accomplishment that he entered and especially attended the reception. Next year you'll have time to enter more art and be better prepared!!
> Tell him congratulations for entering. We're all very proud of him and I know you are even more so!
> Junek


There is a limit to the number of entries for this competition. He could have entered up to 3 drawings if they were all considered one piece. I keep hoping that he will try the Corolla Horses for next year. He seems okay with that for now. I told him tonight that he did not win and asked if he is still glad that he participated. He was certainly glad he participated and told me that you cannot win if you don't try. He will certainly try to do this again next year. I so agree with everyone that he is our winner and did have a diverse group of voters cheering him on. One of the pieces that won, we had all agreed the night of the show that it could be a winning piece. It was so much more impressive up close than in the photos. I am happy for that lady. I am so proud of Matthew and his appreciation for others to win as well. KTP brought him out of his slump in life and gave him the confidence to do some remarkable things and this show is just the beginning of where he could go with his skills. I do know that the art institute that he attends has told him that his work is good enough to sell at their winter sale. The institute would get a percent of the sales and he would get a bigger percent. We will see what he would have to offer at that time. It is an opportunity that is available to him. He is almost done with his bird drawing for his best friend's wedding gift so I will post that one here soon. I am excited to make cards from that drawing as we don't have many of those types of drawings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> and now to bed before it is time to get up. --- sam


At 3:18 in the morning, my alarm is already going off to get up and get going. I think you should go to bed earlier so you don't sleep all day. Of course I am not retired and I would assume my schedule will change some day when I retire.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just finished cutting up fruit for a fruit tray to take for pot luck tomorrow. I wish more of the fruit was in season, but it will be okay. Take care everyone and enjoy your day. It is cold enough here to turn the heat back on. This whole week is suppose to be cooler weather which pleases everyone but my DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see I can't spell & it's too late to correct.
> I meant to say ovarian cysts :roll:  :roll:


I didn't even notice it was wrong! Read what you meant to say.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> The art competition results are in. Matthew did not place in the top 4 artists which is okay. This year was a learning year for us. I hope he will try again next year and continue to improve his skills. We are so thankful to everyone for your support and encouragement. It still has been a great experience for us.


The important thing is that he tried and did his best. Which I keep trying to my niece is the important thing- not how well you do but that you work hard. But for a girl used to doing very well its not easy to grasp this concept. She has just been moved into a new group at school (working at a quicker pace to most of the year level for the students in the main subjects). She joined them Friday and did the test the class did on a topic she hadn't done with them. And only got a B- she always gets As (I think she must have done some of it in the past to do so well). She didn't seem to get that as she hadn't done the work with them not knowing it all was not a failure! In fact knowing as much as she did was great.

I see that the art insitute say his work is good enough for them to sell so that is really encouraging for him. 
And if he is working on something for the competion he can choose what might work. The horses certainly sound good. What an impact KP has on him!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I think Matthew is a true winner and great artist. I love his work and hope he will continue to draw and share with us. Give him a big high five from me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, you are definitely a winner in our book. Glad you chose to enter contest and proud of your appreciation of the other artists.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Matthew did a fantastic job. I hope he found the experience rewarding. Looking forward to see him enter again next year.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I posted on the end of last week's but have a long way to go--I'll get caught up eventually, I think! We were gone from the 2nd until yesterday and today I went back to work--tomorrow is the dentist again first thing--so I'm still trying to catch up with everything (I did not turn the computer on for six days!). 

Meanwhile, healing thoughts for all in need, and I'll see y'all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I posted on the end of last week's but have a long way to go--I'll get caught up eventually, I think! We were gone from the 2nd until yesterday and today I went back to work--tomorrow is the dentist again first thing--so I'm still trying to catch up with everything (I did not turn the computer on for six days!).
> 
> Meanwhile, healing thoughts for all in need, and I'll see y'all later.


Hope you had a great vacation.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I want to congratulate Matthew on his beautiful drawing. Judging art is very subjective; a different group of voters would come up with totally different winners. I think the old saying is: "It's not whether you win or lose, it's how you play the game." As long as Matthew enjoys drawing, he's winning every time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's one of of my favorites also sugar - some great stuff. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I love the whoot site... it has some really ideas and recipes too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think any of the children got Heidi anything except avery who made some things in school. I really would like to slap some sense into them but not sure it would take. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I have caught up.... We dont seem to be as chatty so far this week.
> 
> I have just been reading along and not posting much. Have been feeling a bit down lately. DD and her selfishness and whatever. I didnt even see them for Mothers Day... she msg me "too tired".  Oh well, again, this too shall pass. Just disappointing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm always online Julie - and yes - I did go to bed right after that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: And you are still online Sam! did you EVER get to bed!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try it on if you can. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Funnily enough I've put the ugly cardigan down as I definitely don't like the way the yarn is knitting up but it's nearly finished now so I May as well complete it later , I'm now knitting a few rows on my shawl I m thinking that might be nearly finished soon to as I've got 200 stitches on my needles now and it measures 14 inches down the middle . Any one know if that's roughly long enough for a shawl that will be more like a scarf and just cover the shoulders ?
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending safe driving energy to bob and ross - wish them open roads and safe driving and no running out of gas. I forget - is someone moving to Alaska? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Well, Bob and his friend Ross left at 7 a.m. on their trip to Alaska. Ross said anywhere from 7-9 days, depending on road conditions and traffic. He and his wife have driven this road many times before, but never in a U-Haul towing a trailer with a tractor on it. It's quite a sight - when Bob gets home I'll post a picture - he took the camera with him, of course.
> 
> Well, today is GD Katie's 12th birthday, so I'm going shopping in a little while. I'm going to get her a gift card for some summer clothes and maybe a couple of things to unwrap... we'll see.
> 
> Love and hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm always online Julie - and yes - I did go to bed right after that. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with martina - great job Mathew - we are proud of you. --- sam



martina said:


> Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which winning piece were you talking about? ---- sam



pacer said:


> There is a limit to the number of entries for this competition. He could have entered up to 3 drawings if they were all considered one piece. I keep hoping that he will try the Corolla Horses for next year. He seems okay with that for now. I told him tonight that he did not win and asked if he is still glad that he participated. He was certainly glad he participated and told me that you cannot win if you don't try. He will certainly try to do this again next year. I so agree with everyone that he is our winner and did have a diverse group of voters cheering him on. One of the pieces that won, we had all agreed the night of the show that it could be a winning piece. It was so much more impressive up close than in the photos. I am happy for that lady. I am so proud of Matthew and his appreciation for others to win as well. KTP brought him out of his slump in life and gave him the confidence to do some remarkable things and this show is just the beginning of where he could go with his skills. I do know that the art institute that he attends has told him that his work is good enough to sell at their winter sale. The institute would get a percent of the sales and he would get a bigger percent. We will see what he would have to offer at that time. It is an opportunity that is available to him. He is almost done with his bird drawing for his best friend's wedding gift so I will post that one here soon. I am excited to make cards from that drawing as we don't have many of those types of drawings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with dh - too cold - I want the 80° back. --- sam



pacer said:


> I just finished cutting up fruit for a fruit tray to take for pot luck tomorrow. I wish more of the fruit was in season, but it will be okay. Take care everyone and enjoy your day. It is cold enough here to turn the heat back on. This whole week is suppose to be cooler weather which pleases everyone but my DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did I forget something - did you go on a mini-vaca? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I posted on the end of last week's but have a long way to go--I'll get caught up eventually, I think! We were gone from the 2nd until yesterday and today I went back to work--tomorrow is the dentist again first thing--so I'm still trying to catch up with everything (I did not turn the computer on for six days!).
> 
> Meanwhile, healing thoughts for all in need, and I'll see y'all later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is to get down to 42° tonight and mid-50's tomorrow -- much too cold. will warm up over the weekend but also supposed to rain. I plan on mowing tomorrow - think it will be the last day I can mow - possibility of rain four days in a row starting Thursday. think things will dry enough by noon.

the wind is to be lighter tomorrow and the sun is to shine so it won't feel quite as cold as it did today. already I am not used to the cold weather.

will go to bed soon - I think. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I posted on the end of last week's but have a long way to go--I'll get caught up eventually, I think! We were gone from the 2nd until yesterday and today I went back to work--tomorrow is the dentist again first thing--so I'm still trying to catch up with everything (I did not turn the computer on for six days!).
> 
> Meanwhile, healing thoughts for all in need, and I'll see y'all later.


Hope you had a good time. 
And enjoy being back at work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Some of you will get this from Facebook but not all are on it. Interesting to see what some of our terms come from. 
http://stuffhappens.us/origins-of-old-sayings-15556/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for bed. --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Sam,
Just sitting up in bed having a coffee. Thank you and everyone for your kind thoughts. I am doing ok, trying yo be good foing the exercises and resting. Not done much knitting but been making a beaded dream catcher.

Have not neen able to follow everything so I will go back and read the synopsis. 

Hugs to everyone x


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Ohio Joy and RookieRetiree, so not what I wanted or so soon. Agrivating things is DM who wants a 4 bed house, so she can keep me under her thumb. If I have my way, so not happening. I have done some looking around, there are 3 bed villas in townhouse villiage for rent which would be perfect for them and I can get a permanent unit at one of a few over 50s villiages. I have a couple in mind, will depend on a number of factors, but it will be good to have some distance and not be under each others feet day in and day out. Will be good to be able to focus on myself, but strange to be alone for a while. I have already started making lists for myself, working out what I have and what I need to get. It all depends on how fast the island house sale takes and how much DS will come through with for us to use to get the new places.


I hope it all works out for you Heather. It does sound good if you could get into one of those over 50 villages. If they are the same as down here I think they are quite good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Sugar, hope she realizes someday how much you have done for her.


Thanks everyone. I hope so too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cleared up! Just got home. Surgery set for 9 a.m. on the 18th. Still am supposed to call them Fri. afternoon just in case doc has changed the time. But otherwise I am set to go.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I sent a note to bikerbaby today regarding Melody. She said that there has not been a lot of improvement but she just started therapy yesterday.
> 
> I said we were all continuing to pray for her and she said that Mel appreciates that and misses all of us.
> 
> She said that cards should still be sent in care of her.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


Well said! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam,
> Just sitting up in bed having a coffee. Thank you and everyone for your kind thoughts. I am doing ok, trying yo be good foing the exercises and resting. Not done much knitting but been making a beaded dream catcher.
> 
> Have not neen able to follow everything so I will go back and read the synopsis.
> ...


Great to have you back!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam,
> Just sitting up in bed having a coffee. Thank you and everyone for your kind thoughts. I am doing ok, trying yo be good foing the exercises and resting. Not done much knitting but been making a beaded dream catcher.
> 
> Have not neen able to follow everything so I will go back and read the synopsis.
> ...


Great to hear that you are doing well. You have been missed. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam,
> Just sitting up in bed having a coffee. Thank you and everyone for your kind thoughts. I am doing ok, trying yo be good foing the exercises and resting. Not done much knitting but been making a beaded dream catcher.
> 
> Have not neen able to follow everything so I will go back and read the synopsis.
> ...


Lovely to see you Purple. Glad the surgery was OK- I'm sure will find it hard to be good, but its worth behaving for once. Hope you continue to improve.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Josephine, so glad you are home. Knitting will come. I've been ill for several weeks and most days I haven't been able to knit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> There is a limit to the number of entries for this competition. He could have entered up to 3 drawings if they were all considered one piece. I keep hoping that he will try the Corolla Horses for next year. He seems okay with that for now. I told him tonight that he did not win and asked if he is still glad that he participated. He was certainly glad he participated and told me that you cannot win if you don't try. He will certainly try to do this again next year. I so agree with everyone that he is our winner and did have a diverse group of voters cheering him on. One of the pieces that won, we had all agreed the night of the show that it could be a winning piece. It was so much more impressive up close than in the photos. I am happy for that lady. I am so proud of Matthew and his appreciation for others to win as well. KTP brought him out of his slump in life and gave him the confidence to do some remarkable things and this show is just the beginning of where he could go with his skills. I do know that the art institute that he attends has told him that his work is good enough to sell at their winter sale. The institute would get a percent of the sales and he would get a bigger percent. We will see what he would have to offer at that time. It is an opportunity that is available to him. He is almost done with his bird drawing for his best friend's wedding gift so I will post that one here soon. I am excited to make cards from that drawing as we don't have many of those types of drawings.


Even though I wasn't at the KAP, I'm glad that all of us may have helped Matthew be more comfortable with people. I think it's wonderful that he has the opportunities he does. I know you're proud of him. And you and your DH and other son show the care and love you give him with everything he's willing to try.
We all know he's a winner. I'll have to admit that I don't remember seeing the artwork that won. And I thought I'd seen all of it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of you will get this from Facebook but not all are on it. Interesting to see what some of our terms come from.
> http://stuffhappens.us/origins-of-old-sayings-15556/


Thanks for that....really interesting. And makes us appreciate what we have! Or should appreciate it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam,
> Just sitting up in bed having a coffee. Thank you and everyone for your kind thoughts. I am doing ok, trying yo be good foing the exercises and resting. Not done much knitting but been making a beaded dream catcher.
> 
> Have not neen able to follow everything so I will go back and read the synopsis.
> ...


So good to hear from you, Purple. I've really missed you. I hope the recuperation is going well. I know Mr. P. is taking good care of you.
You're always in my prayers! And bunches of hugs back to you!
junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam,
> Just sitting up in bed having a coffee. Thank you and everyone for your kind thoughts. I am doing ok, trying yo be good foing the exercises and resting. Not done much knitting but been making a beaded dream catcher.
> 
> Have not neen able to follow everything so I will go back and read the synopsis.
> ...


Good to have you back. I hope you are back on form soon. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Matthew certainly has a well grounded attitude about the competition. There are even adults that don't have that good an attitude. Speaks welll not only of him but of you & his dad. Super young man!


pacer said:


> There is a limit to the number of entries for this competition. He could have entered up to 3 drawings if they were all considered one piece. I keep hoping that he will try the Corolla Horses for next year. He seems okay with that for now. I told him tonight that he did not win and asked if he is still glad that he participated. He was certainly glad he participated and told me that you cannot win if you don't try. He will certainly try to do this again next year. I so agree with everyone that he is our winner and did have a diverse group of voters cheering him on. One of the pieces that won, we had all agreed the night of the show that it could be a winning piece. It was so much more impressive up close than in the photos. I am happy for that lady. I am so proud of Matthew and his appreciation for others to win as well. KTP brought him out of his slump in life and gave him the confidence to do some remarkable things and this show is just the beginning of where he could go with his skills. I do know that the art institute that he attends has told him that his work is good enough to sell at their winter sale. The institute would get a percent of the sales and he would get a bigger percent. We will see what he would have to offer at that time. It is an opportunity that is available to him. He is almost done with his bird drawing for his best friend's wedding gift so I will post that one here soon. I am excited to make cards from that drawing as we don't have many of those types of drawings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well IMHO Gary should have made sure they did something for her.


thewren said:


> I don't think any of the children got Heidi anything except avery who made some things in school. I really would like to slap some sense into them but not sure it would take. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This was fasinanting. Thanks for the link.


darowil said:


> Some of you will get this from Facebook but not all are on it. Interesting to see what some of our terms come from.
> http://stuffhappens.us/origins-of-old-sayings-15556/


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So good to hear from you, Purple. I've really missed you. I hope the recuperation is going well. I know Mr. P. is taking good care of you.
> You're always in my prayers! And bunches of hugs back to you!
> junek


Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam,
> Just sitting up in bed having a coffee. Thank you and everyone for your kind thoughts. I am doing ok, trying yo be good foing the exercises and resting. Not done much knitting but been making a beaded dream catcher.
> 
> Have not neen able to follow everything so I will go back and read the synopsis.
> ...


Good to see you back. I do hope we get a photo when the dream catcher is finished. Gentle hugs and healing thoughts for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good to have you back. I hope you are back on form soon. Take care of yourself.


ditto


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, enjoyed learning about origins of some phrases.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


Lovely vantage point- with the garden really coming into it's glory.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well IMHO Gary should have made sure they did something for her.


 :thumbup: I agree.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


Wow!, that's an enormous window, what a nice room. Glad you are home & hope you recovery quickly. My cousin just had a knee replacement & she can't believe how quickly she has been getting back to normal & the big plus, no more pain!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend. I have been Mia very busy with life. Thank you everyone for birthday wishes. It has been overcast and rainy the past few days. Gone I'd the heat that felt like summer,back to a much more tolerable temperature. Have gotten my little dresses stitche, still no buttons can't decide on what to use. Amy sent me a recipe I just had to try. I will try to catch up but with remodeling starting today I might not be able too.

http://www.lovingourguts.com/coconut-butter-cake-with-coconut-frosting-2/

Coffee today.

Healing thoughts to all those in need. (((((((((Hugs for all))))))))). Safe travels for all those on the roads.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


I love the view. Those windows are fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam,
> Just sitting up in bed having a coffee. Thank you and everyone for your kind thoughts. I am doing ok, trying yo be good foing the exercises and resting. Not done much knitting but been making a beaded dream catcher.
> 
> Have not neen able to follow everything so I will go back and read the synopsis.
> ...


Good to see you sitting up and taking notice! Glad it all went well and hope you are now taking things easy and doing as you're told?? Take care, lots of love and hugs. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


That's a glorious view.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't think any of the children got Heidi anything except avery who made some things in school. I really would like to slap some sense into them but not sure it would take. --- sam


Oh that is not very nice. Garry didn't make sure they got something for her? I am with you about giving the kids a cuff.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I so agree! I love his drawings. He is SO talented and I know he enjoys drawing and that's the most important part!


martina said:


> Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh YUM!!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. I have been Mia very busy with life. Thank you everyone for birthday wishes. It has been overcast and rainy the past few days. Gone I'd the heat that felt like summer,back to a much more tolerable temperature. Have gotten my little dresses stitche, still no buttons can't decide on what to use. Amy sent me a recipe I just had to try. I will try to catch up but with remodeling starting today I might not be able too.
> 
> http://www.lovingourguts.com/coconut-butter-cake-with-coconut-frosting-2/
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Incredible!


darowil said:


> Some of you will get this from Facebook but not all are on it. Interesting to see what some of our terms come from.
> http://stuffhappens.us/origins-of-old-sayings-15556/


 :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Oh YUM!!


Thank you 😊 it is finished cooled and been tasted. My non coconut lover has said it is not bad 👍👍 said a bit more vanilla


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


Thank you for a glimpse of the beautiful view you have while recuperating. I've missed the views of your lovely gardens as well as missing you.
I know it's a relief to have the surgery over and to be back home!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Josephine, so glad you are home. Knitting will come. I've been ill for several weeks and most days I haven't been able to knit.


I've been keeping you in my prayers. I was so hoping you'd see a lot of improvement but sounds like you're still having problems.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend. I have been Mia very busy with life. Thank you everyone for birthday wishes. It has been overcast and rainy the past few days. Gone I'd the heat that felt like summer,back to a much more tolerable temperature. Have gotten my little dresses stitche, still no buttons can't decide on what to use. Amy sent me a recipe I just had to try. I will try to catch up but with remodeling starting today I might not be able too.
> 
> http://www.lovingourguts.com/coconut-butter-cake-with-coconut-frosting-2/
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is not very nice. Garry didn't make sure they got something for her? I am with you about giving the kids a cuff.


I agree....I'm disappointed in Gary. My DH made sure I had something for Mother's Day even when my children were babies.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a glorious view.


Hello Josephine I'm glad all went well and you are home and recovering . You have a lovely view I'm so jealous of your folding doors I want some but they are way down on my list 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I agree....I'm disappointed in Gary. My DH made sure I had something for Mother's Day even when my children were babies.
> Junek


Maybe Heidi should return the favour on Father's Day and make sure the kids get Gary exactly the same present she got :XD: 
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen, It won't be hard for me to remember your surgery. It is the day before Allyson's birthday. And a belated Happy Birthday to Brantley.
JOSEPHINE, It is so good to hear your again. It's a relief to know the recovery is progressing normally. WOw! What a big window. I would be in that room all the time with a cuppa.
CAREN, I had to take a closer look at the recipe...10 eggs! I sure will make it though as it looks and sounds scrumptious. I love you coffe maker. I am sure it does a lot more.
Gotta run off to Drs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, enjoyed learning about origins of some phrases.


Thanks Margaret I enjoyed reading it too 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good afternoon, Caren. I've missed you and hope you had a great birthday. Real life does have the nasty habit of getting in the way at times!! The cake and coffee look delicious.
> It's been so warm here lately...although hot yesterday...that iced coffee has become my dailly habit. A nice change from the Diet Cokes I'm addicted to!
> I'm looking forward to update photos of the remodeling, if possible.
> Junek


I had a nice quiet birthday. My #2 DD came over with the children seems how she had to work Mother's Day/ birthday. I got lovely flowers to plant, she knows I'd much rather have those. DJ did buy me a toy pink flamingo and a packet of red morning glories. I will plant those by the deck. 
Ice coffee sounds good. I will see what updates I have taken photos of this far.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto ! That view should be an encouragement to healing also!


jknappva said:


> Thank you for a glimpse of the beautiful view you have while recuperating. I've missed the views of your lovely gardens as well as missing you.
> I know it's a relief to have the surgery over and to be back home!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had a nice quiet birthday. My #2 DD came over with the children seems how she had to work Mother's Day/ birthday. I got lovely flowers to plant, she knows I'd much rather have those. DJ did buy me a toy pink flamingo and a packet of red morning glories. I will plant those by the deck.
> Ice coffee sounds good. I will see what updates I have taken photos of this far.


The best way to paint a room....wish I could get away with that! What rooms are you redecorating? We're doing both the family room and the living room --- the carpeting was just put down on Monday. Now to find the new couches and pick out paint. Our DD decided to do her rooms too so we'll be out looking at paint together. She has hardwood floors so will be looking for area rugs---she doesn't need new furniture.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a quick note as I must get busy. I need to get my sewing room ready for the move. The move has be delayed as the seller of the house is getting a divorce and he needed to talk to his lawyer before the final sale. we are most unhappy. Why the realitor didn/t catch this before now is a mystery. Not our realitor but his. Oh well.
N Texas has had so many storms. They really bad weather has missed us by a few miles yet we still mourn the loss of life. Today we are to have more rain and flash flooding. Our house is high and dry but not everyone is solucky. Beside, my laptop doesn't like stormy weather. It goes crazy.
TTYL
Have a great day.
Marilyn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The best way to paint a room....wish I could get away with that! What rooms are you redecorating? We're doing both the family room and the living room --- the carpeting was just put down on Monday. Now to find the new couches and pick out paint. Our DD decided to do her rooms too so we'll be out looking at paint together. She has hardwood floors so will be looking for area rugs---she doesn't need new furniture.


I am making this room into a bedroom. It was just a strage room where everything got shoved into. There will be a patio door put in that goes out to a small deck, a perfect place to sit and have drink in the morning or at night. Hardwood flooring goes on this week as well as the door. The deck will be after the new roof goes on.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am making this room into a bedroom. It was just a strage room where everything got shoved into. There will be a patio door put in that goes out to a small deck, a perfect place to sit and have drink in the morning or at night. Hardwood flooring goes on this week as well as the door. The deck will be after the new roof goes on.


Sounds like a wonderful room...will it be your bedroom?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm trying to sew using invisible thread . The only trouble is it is nearly invisible every time I move it I can't see it &#128516;
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful room...will it be your bedroom?


It really does sound wonderful . Hope you post some pictures when done 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, room looks nice. Fun to redo,nice to have entry to outside.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had a nice quiet birthday. My #2 DD came over with the children seems how she had to work Mother's Day/ birthday. I got lovely flowers to plant, she knows I'd much rather have those. DJ did buy me a toy pink flamingo and a packet of red morning glories. I will plant those by the deck.
> Ice coffee sounds good. I will see what updates I have taken photos of this far.


I've never seen red morning glories. And I can't get used to the fact that in most of the country people plant them when I always had to fight to get rid of morning glory vines. They're almost as bad down here as the dreaded kudzu vine. That's like the piranha of spreading vines!!!
I see Seth is busy helping with the remodeling. When he's grown, he's going to be a well rounded man with all the different experiences he's getting as he's growing up! 
It sounds like this is going to be a beautiful bedroom...will it be yours?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a quick note as I must get busy. I need to get my sewing room ready for the move. The move has be delayed as the seller of the house is getting a divorce and he needed to talk to his lawyer before the final sale. we are most unhappy. Why the realitor didn/t catch this before now is a mystery. Not our realitor but his. Oh well.
> N Texas has had so many storms. They really bad weather has missed us by a few miles yet we still mourn the loss of life. Today we are to have more rain and flash flooding. Our house is high and dry but not everyone is solucky. Beside, my laptop doesn't like stormy weather. It goes crazy.
> TTYL
> Have a great day.
> Marilyn


I wondered how the move was going. That's very disappointing. Seems like the seller would have had all the preliminaries taken care of before he put the house up for sale.
The storms have been terrible. I've been keeping all of you in TX and the midwest in my prayers.
My daughter in a southern suburb of Houston posted a picture on FB this morning of a flooded section of I45. She said her neighborhood hasn't had any flooding. They've had no tornadoes but lots of rain.
Hope the move goes well in days to come with no more delays.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just a reminder about registration for KAP. You can PM me or send me an email at [email protected] Dates are August 14-16 in Defiance, Ohio at the Hampton Inn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I've never seen red morning glories. And I can't get used to the fact that in most of the country people plant them when I always had to fight to get rid of morning glory vines. They're almost as bad down here as the dreaded kudzu vine. That's like the piranha of spreading vines!!!
> I see Seth is busy helping with the remodeling. When he's grown, he's going to be a well rounded man with all the different experiences he's getting as he's growing up!
> It sounds like this is going to be a beautiful bedroom...will it be yours?
> Junek


I've got red morning glory in my garden that looks lovely when it comes up but I have heard that farmers in America hate it and honey suckle which I also have 
Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam,
> Just sitting up in bed having a coffee. Thank you and everyone for your kind thoughts. I am doing ok, trying yo be good foing the exercises and resting. Not done much knitting but been making a beaded dream catcher.
> 
> Have not neen able to follow everything so I will go back and read the synopsis.
> ...


Welcome back Josephine; sending healing hugs back to you!!
Marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got red morning glory in my garden that looks lovely when it comes up but I have heard that farmers in America hate it and honey suckle which I also have
> Sonja


Honeysuckle reminds me of my childhood garden at Balmaha. The hikers from Glasgow used to strip it of flowers on their way to climb Ben Lomond.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Honeysuckle reminds me of my childhood garden at Balmaha. The hikers from Glasgow used to strip it of flowers on their way to climb Ben Lomond.


Mine looks very straggly just now as I've really neglected the garden so far this year I just can't be bothered . Plus with the wedding been brought forward I have been trying to sort out things for that . I've managed to get an outfit so I think I'm all set 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine looks very straggly just now as I've really neglected the garden so far this year I just can't be bothered . Plus with the wedding been brought forward I have been trying to sort out things for that . I've managed to get an outfit so I think I'm all set
> Sonja


Well, something had to give- and the garden will survive in all probability. I am glad you have found an outfit you are happy with.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mine looks very straggly just now as I've really neglected the garden so far this year I just can't be bothered . Plus with the wedding been brought forward I have been trying to sort out things for that . I've managed to get an outfit so I think I'm all set
> Sonja


I hope you all can relax when the day gets here and just relish in the event. A photo from the blessed day would be great.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you all can relax when the day gets here and just relish in the event. A photo from the blessed day would be great.


They both seem very excited about it so we are to its obviously going to be a lot different to what they had planned for August but still in the same old church. Ive got my camera out and making sure it all in working order 
A picture of me in a dress that will be one for the photo albums 😄
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful room...will it be your bedroom?


Yes it will be, like moving without moving house. 😱😁😀 DJ said it could be her's, she would like that. :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm trying to sew using invisible thread . The only trouble is it is nearly invisible every time I move it I can't see it 😄
> Sonja


I used to stitch a piece of paper along the seam that way I knew where I was.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It really does sound wonderful . Hope you post some pictures when done
> Sonja


I will post updates as it progresses. Chrissy will paint vines and flowers on the wall, not sure just yet which one. She said it has to have the door put in first.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, room looks nice. Fun to redo,nice to have entry to outside.


I have been thinking about putting a door in the room for some time now. Hope to eventually put a closed screen pouch on there too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got red morning glory in my garden that looks lovely when it comes up but I have heard that farmers in America hate it and honey suckle which I also have
> Sonja


I've fought with honey suckle, too. They're very invasive here possibly because the winters aren't cold enough to kill them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, something had to give- and the garden will survive in all probability. I am glad you have found an outfit you are happy with.


Weddings definitely take priority over gardening! I'm glad you found an outfit!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They both seem very excited about it so we are to its obviously going to be a lot different to what they had planned for August but still in the same old church. Ive got my camera out and making sure it all in working order
> A picture of me in a dress that will be one for the photo albums 😄
> Sonja


I'm glad they grabbing their happiness!! And I look forward to seeing photos.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I had a nice quiet birthday. My #2 DD came over with the children seems how she had to work Mother's Day/ birthday. I got lovely flowers to plant, she knows I'd much rather have those. DJ did buy me a toy pink flamingo and a packet of red morning glories. I will plant those by the deck.
> Ice coffee sounds good. I will see what updates I have taken photos of this far.


Those colors will bring cheer during those winter months. Almost a sense of spring in that room. I love Seth's painting attire!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have been thinking about putting a door in the room for some time now. Hope to eventually put a closed screen pouch on there too.


It sounds like it's going to be an exciting room!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I will post updates as it progresses. Chrissy will paint vines and flowers on the wall, not sure just yet which one. She said it has to have the door put in first.


Sounds like the mural will include the back of the door. I was just pulling photos of wall things i liked - one of them with cherry blossoms and one with pussy willows. I want to put it on the long windowless wall that is the length of the living room and L dining room. I'll bet it will be great. We have 3 color themes....grays & yellows (DD's) our living room is sage/seafoam/spice and our family room is going to be grays/burgundies & green....what colors are you doing?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Just a quick note as I must get busy. I need to get my sewing room ready for the move. The move has be delayed as the seller of the house is getting a divorce and he needed to talk to his lawyer before the final sale. we are most unhappy. Why the realitor didn/t catch this before now is a mystery. Not our realitor but his. Oh well.
> N Texas has had so many storms. They really bad weather has missed us by a few miles yet we still mourn the loss of life. Today we are to have more rain and flash flooding. Our house is high and dry but not everyone is solucky. Beside, my laptop doesn't like stormy weather. It goes crazy.
> TTYL
> Have a great day.
> Marilyn


Wishing you well with the move. At least the delay will give you a chance to pack a little slower and not put as much stress on your body. Let some young strong people help you with the heavy stuff.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like the mural will include the back of the door. I was just pulling photos of wall things i liked - one of them with cherry blossoms and one with pussy willows. I want to put it on the long windowless wall that is the length of the living room and L dining room. I'll bet it will be great. We have 3 color themes....grays & yellows (DD's) our living room is sage/seafoam/spice and our family room is going to be grays/burgundies & green....what colors are you doing?


Sounds lovely. I hope to make it over your way sometime to check it out. You have plenty of time though as time off is a treasure to find this year. Things should settle down in the next year or so I think.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Haven't gotten much time in at the tea party. Mom is in ICU with pneumonia. Probably won't get back on for a while unless mom has gotten wi=fi. Sure hope they get this under control. Sorry I am missing all your messages. Hope all of you are doing well and those who have been sick healing. Hugs to those suffering their own illnesses and those of ones they love.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds lovely. I hope to make it over your way sometime to check it out. You have plenty of time though as time off is a treasure to find this year. Things should settle down in the next year or so I think.


I was just talking with DSIL about what we were going to plan for when the guys are off fishing and mentioned that I doubted that you'd have some time off any time soon. Just let me know when.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't gotten much time in at the tea party. Mom is in ICU with pneumonia. Probably won't get back on for a while unless mom has gotten wi=fi. Sure hope they get this under control. Sorry I am missing all your messages. Hope all of you are doing well and those who have been sick healing. Hugs to those suffering their own illnesses and those of ones they love.


So sorry to hear that...I'm supposing that you are back in Ohio. Sending hugs and prayers and gentle care for your Mom.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


What a lovely view to help with the recovery. So glad to have you back and to visit your beautiful yard. I do hope your recovery is coming along nicely.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nittergma said:


> I so agree! I love his drawings. He is SO talented and I know he enjoys drawing and that's the most important part!


I just so loved hearing his response to not winning and trying again next year. He is so caring of others and thankful for other talented artists to be recognized for their hard work. He says you can't be a winner if you do not enter and he will certainly try again next year. He was not angry or bitter about not winning as he knew that others deserved a chance as well. He makes me so proud to be his mother at times like this. Winning comes in so many different ways and his attitude is a winning attitude for life itself. I think I will have to try some things on my list of things to learn because I can't be a winner if I don't try. Such inspiration he gives me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't gotten much time in at the tea party. Mom is in ICU with pneumonia. Probably won't get back on for a while unless mom has gotten wi=fi. Sure hope they get this under control. Sorry I am missing all your messages. Hope all of you are doing well and those who have been sick healing. Hugs to those suffering their own illnesses and those of ones they love.


Sorry to hear about your Mom and that she is well soon. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was just talking with DSIL about what we were going to plan for when the guys are off fishing and mentioned that I doubted that you'd have some time off any time soon. Just let me know when.


I will have to look at my schedule and see what works. I would so love a get away and relax kind of weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Those colors will bring cheer during those winter months. Almost a sense of spring in that room. I love Seth's painting attire!


Yes that is part of the reasoning in picking them. I told Seth the colours I wanted and he picked the shade. I didn't want him getting paint on his clothes. He was ore than happy to dress that way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> I don't think any of the children got Heidi anything except avery who made some things in school. I really would like to slap some sense into them but not sure it would take. --- sam


Several years ago the boys told me what their dad would like for Father's day and I told them that maybe I should get him the same thing he got me for my previous birthday and Mother's day. They asked what that was and I told them I got Nothing and felt that I was not loved and appreciated. That was the last time the boys let that happen. Now DS#1 will get his own gifts for us, but DH does not forget either. I did get him something that year, but my comment to the boys stayed strong in their heart. This year I got a nice pair of headphones for Mother's Day as well as some teas to steep. The headphones block out sounds so I told the boys that I can now ignore them like they ignore me. Too funny.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes that is part of the reasoning in picking them. I told Seth the colours I wanted and he picked the shade. I didn't want him getting paint on his clothes. He was ore than happy to dress that way.


I suspect the painting outfit was selected to protect his clothes and actually it isn't a bad idea since he was probably warm enough with all that work he was doing. I am sure that your home feels like his home as well with all that he does at your home. He is so bless to have such a wonderful Nana.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It sounds like it's going to be an exciting room!!
> Junek


It needs light in there and what better way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> which winning piece were you talking about? ---- sam


The winning piece I am referencing is a water color collage with mother animals and their babies. It looked like a photograph. I was so impressed with it up close. The only thing that Matthew and I did not like about it was that she used calendar photos as well as some other professional photos to work from and Matthew feels that he should not used published photos to work from unless blessed by that photographer to work from those photos. It does not discredit the incredible talent of that artist as she did a wonderful job painting all those pictures. We are happy for her to be a winner.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like the mural will include the back of the door. I was just pulling photos of wall things i liked - one of them with cherry blossoms and one with pussy willows. I want to put it on the long windowless wall that is the length of the living room and L dining room. I'll bet it will be great. We have 3 color themes....grays & yellows (DD's) our living room is sage/seafoam/spice and our family room is going to be grays/burgundies & green....what colors are you doing?


I'm not sure what it will look like I'm leaving it up to her. I had a colour theme but the teens painted so it is mostly the same just off by a shade or two. 
The room is going to be green and yellow with some purple and pink added.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't gotten much time in at the tea party. Mom is in ICU with pneumonia. Probably won't get back on for a while unless mom has gotten wi=fi. Sure hope they get this under control. Sorry I am missing all your messages. Hope all of you are doing well and those who have been sick healing. Hugs to those suffering their own illnesses and those of ones they love.


Sending healing thoughts to your mum and hugs to you and yours.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> I want to congratulate Matthew on his beautiful drawing. Judging art is very subjective; a different group of voters would come up with totally different winners. I think the old saying is: "It's not whether you win or lose, it's how you play the game." As long as Matthew enjoys drawing, he's winning every time.


Thanks to you and everyone else who recognize the talent and the positive attitude that goes with it. Matthew faces far greater challenges routinely so this was more of an opportunity than a challenge in his life. We count our blessings and try to stay positive as much as possible to get through the challenges we face. Swedenme also inspires me right now as her challenges are great as well. Matthew needs peace and positive attitudes in order to make it through his days. He does not do well with anger and bitterness in life. I would think that most of us feel that way as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I suspect the painting outfit was selected to protect his clothes and actually it isn't a bad idea since he was probably warm enough with all that work he was doing. I am sure that your home feels like his home as well with all that he does at your home. He is so bless to have such a wonderful Nana.


Yes that is the reason for the painting attire. He tells. E all the time it is his house. I try to make sure all the young ones learn to do as much as possible.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes that is the reason for the painting attire. He tells. E all the time it is his house. I try to make sure all the young ones learn to do as much as possible.


It is good for him to have a sense of belonging. The stability that you provide in his life is so important for his foundation of becoming a student and eventually a responsible adult. I love the time and effort that you give to your children and grandchildren. You are a blessing to each of them as well as to us. You bring a sense of peace to my day simply be posting your daily coffee picture and sharing your cooking adventures. Today I took a fruit tray to work for a potluck. It was well received and the left overs were left at work for our breakfast time that we share. At 7:30 every morning our team of workers sit down to breakfast at a long table. It is a special time to sit and share what is going on with family. We are also watching the Decorah, Iowa eagles that hatched at the beginning of April. Soon they will be flying and leaving the nest. We are hoping to find the puffin cam next to watch as we will miss our eagles when they leave the nest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree....I'm disappointed in Gary. My DH made sure I had something for Mother's Day even when my children were babies.
> Junek


Mine did too. you would also think when Alexis & Bailee are teenagers they wouldn't forget to buy something for their mom. Usualy girls do that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've got red morning glory in my garden that looks lovely when it comes up but I have heard that farmers in America hate it and honey suckle which I also have
> Sonja


I think they only become a problem in temperate climates, the places that have real winter takes care of it's invasive habits


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They both seem very excited about it so we are to its obviously going to be a lot different to what they had planned for August but still in the same old church. Ive got my camera out and making sure it all in working order
> A picture of me in a dress that will be one for the photo albums 😄
> Sonja


I'm glad you got your dress, if you're like me, that is one of the hardest tasks.
I can never find anything when I really need it.
I look forward to pictures


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My haul from Spotlight today. There is actually 7 balls of the black- which should be long enough for the scarf I promised my young friend, two skeins of the green, to make a total of 5 that I now own. The needles are all 2 .75mm so should cover all that I will need for the red Guernsey, the pinks will enable finishing a sideways scarf I have started for another friend. The book will get me started again on Entrelac, and the glass mug with lid is for carrying my lunch to the Weaving Class, on Mondays.


I have that book also and found it extremely informative--I finally understood how entrelac works.

I'm still reading, but at least I'm up to this week's TP! I have been surprised at how tired I still am, and there's so much to catch up on. :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't gotten much time in at the tea party. Mom is in ICU with pneumonia. Probably won't get back on for a while unless mom has gotten wi=fi. Sure hope they get this under control. Sorry I am missing all your messages. Hope all of you are doing well and those who have been sick healing. Hugs to those suffering their own illnesses and those of ones they love.


Daralene, 
So sorry to hear your mom is so poor, hope she is better soon.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been away so long, I hope you remember me! I was looking at the digest and saw the TP for this week, so thought I would pop in to say hello! 

I know so much has been going on. I heard about Gagesmom, and hope that she is doing well. I'll try to read the summaries and see what I've missed. I hope to be back more often. I miss all of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Margaret says she has a second book out, with a big two on the cover. There's lots of lovely ideas, besides she is possibly related somewhere.
Happy catching up!



Sorlenna said:


> I have that book also and found it extremely informative--I finally understood how entrelac works.
> 
> I'm still reading, but at least I'm up to this week's TP! I have been surprised at how tired I still am, and there's so much to catch up on. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been away so long, I hope you remember me! I was looking at the digest and saw the TP for this week, so thought I would pop in to say hello!
> 
> I know so much has been going on. I heard about Gagesmom, and hope that she is doing well. I'll try to read the summaries and see what I've missed. I hope to be back more often. I miss all of you!


Lovely to see you, Pammie!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pammie, good to hear from you. I hope al the crazy weather is well away from you.

Julie, I was beginning to wonder if you were unwell as I hadn't seen any posts from you lately. How's te red sweater coming?

Railyn, sorry for the delay in your move.I'm glad the nasty weather hasn't been too close.

Caren, your Reno projects sounds like lots of work. Your house will look like new with all the work you have been doing


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been away so long, I hope you remember me! I was looking at the digest and saw the TP for this week, so thought I would pop in to say hello!
> 
> I know so much has been going on. I heard about Gagesmom, and hope that she is doing well. I'll try to read the summaries and see what I've missed. I hope to be back more often. I miss all of you!


Miss you, too, Pammie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> We have 2 new baby goats now. Total for the year is 5, all males. Oh well,better luck next year.
> nittergma


Do you sell the males and keep females?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just been busy with my embroidery on the black, frogging the Guernsey- bad mathematical error- the plumber, and my cleaning lady. It all adds up!!!!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, good to hear from you. I hope al the crazy weather is well away from you.
> 
> Julie, I was beginning to wonder if you were unwell as I hadn't seen any posts from you lately. How's te red sweater coming?
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just been busy with my embroidery on the black, frogging the Guernsey- bad mathematical error- the plumber, and my cleaning lady. It all adds up!!!!


Sorry to hear that the Guernsey had to be frogged...was it on the initials? Sorry to hear you needed the plumber again...laundry sink still leaking?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Daralene, so sorry your mom is dealing with pneumonia; sending prayers and hugs to her and to you.

Welcome back, Pammie; good to hear from you again. 

Yesterday my favorite supermarket had several kinds of asparagus--green, white, purple, but my eye caught a separate bunch with irregular stem lengths and thicknesses. The sign said, 'Minnesota grown." It's truly the season for asparagus and rhubarb here. The asparagus reminded me of some I used to pick in a friend's garden. I couldn't resist a bunch. It was so incredibly good; it's like a totally different vegetable from what the shipped in varieties are like--a great spring treat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Matthew is a winner as far as we are concerned. He has fans in many different countries. He should be proud of his talent.


I completely agree! Well done, Matthew! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that the Guernsey had to be frogged...was it on the initials? Sorry to hear you needed the plumber again...laundry sink still leaking?


No it was in the calculation of the seam stitches, and I did not pick it up till I realised how far out I was setting the panels. 
The toilet was seriously old, but now has a plastic ball arrangement- it was making so much noise last night it was really hard to rest. Plus the anxiety of how much water it was wasting.- it has been getting worse over several days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Margaret says she has a second book out, with a big two on the cover. There's lots of lovely ideas, besides she is possibly related somewhere.
> Happy catching up!


I will have to look that up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I will have to look that up!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I've read up...and first, I'll extend blessings and healing wishes to all in need, along with congratulations for achievements and anniversaries. 

We were away to California--to visit his brother--so my birthday was low key, as it came near the end of the trip; we went to the art museum and the natural history museum and I had some kind of cheesecake for dessert at an Italian restaurant. We were on the road for Mother's Day, but I did hear from two of the kids, and DD (who was here taking care of the cats/house) did some repairs and cleaning, which was MUCH appreciated!

One night we also drove up to Monterey, where it was interesting but cold! I got to see Cannery Row and on the drive back from there, we stopped at some viewing points for wildlife. I didn't see any whales or dolphins this time but loads of seals and cormorants and the fattest squirrel I've ever seen (I think it was actually about to have babies). I also found out that the woman from the book _Island of Blue Dolphins_ (who was real) was buried at the Santa Barbara Mission. That book enthralled me when I was a kid. There is a sequel to it, though I have not read it...yet. :mrgreen:

We took two days to drive back, staying overnight in Arizona, and got back Monday night. Yesterday I worked, and today (my regular day off) was the dentist again. We talked about options and procedures...it's going to cost a lot, so I have to look at budgeting and so forth, but I want to have it all done and BE done with these awful teeth. I'd better get busy on more patterns so I can make a few more dollars! I'm not sure when we'll get things underway--depends on finance--but overall, it should take about a month to get everything taken care of (mostly for healing time). So we shall see.

I did do some knitting in the car as well, finishing 9 more doll outfits for my BFF. She sent me an awesome vintage knitting needle case (some of you have seen it on facebook already). The outfits need a bit more of sewing up and then they'll be ready to go. I'll have to find out exactly how many dolls she has. I stopped at 9 because I got tired of the same colors and have to hunt up more yarn.

That's it in a nutshell, I think. Now let the routine get back to normal and I need to catch up on my sleep still (don't sleep well in beds away from home).

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've read up...and first, I'll extend blessings and healing wishes to all in need, along with congratulations for achievements and anniversaries.
> 
> I did do some knitting in the car as well, finishing 9 more doll outfits for my BFF. She sent me an awesome vintage knitting needle case
> 
> Oh my gosh! My mom had a case just like that. I think hers was a bright turquoise color. What fun memories for me. I hope you enjoy the case for many years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to buy this house and keep the roller coaster. oh - forgot - it's in Holland - guess I won't be buying it. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-dutch-homeowner-has-come-up-with-the-most-creative-way-to-show-his-house-to-prospective-buyers-you-have-to-see-this-video?utm_campaign=1806&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-ms-1over4&utm_content=1over4&utm_term=main&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've read up...and first, I'll extend blessings and healing wishes to all in need, along with congratulations for achievements and anniversaries.
> 
> We were away to California--to visit his brother--so my birthday was low key, as it came near the end of the trip; we went to the art museum and the natural history museum and I had some kind of cheesecake for dessert at an Italian restaurant. We were on the road for Mother's Day, but I did hear from two of the kids, and DD (who was here taking care of the cats/house) did some repairs and cleaning, which was MUCH appreciated!
> 
> ...


I could do with one of those!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The fresh asparagus is so good. I have some in my garden, the green & purple. DH doesn't like the idea of the purple stuff but it is even better than the green, it can grow much larger without getting woody so we can eat it much longer. I even like it raw. It can be as big as my thumb & still good.it will be a while before I have any though, not even peeking through the ground yet so I put the sprinkler on it this afternoon.
Just as well it's still covered, -6C/19F predicted for Sat night, good grief I thought we were done with that.



machriste said:


> Daralene, so sorry your mom is dealing with pneumonia; sending prayers and hugs to her and to you.
> 
> Welcome back, Pammie; good to hear from you again.
> 
> Yesterday my favorite supermarket had several kinds of asparagus--green, white, purple, but my eye caught a separate bunch with irregular stem lengths and thicknesses. The sign said, 'Minnesota grown." It's truly the season for asparagus and rhubarb here. The asparagus reminded me of some I used to pick in a friend's garden. I couldn't resist a bunch. It was so incredibly good; it's like a totally different vegetable from what the shipped in varieties are like--a great spring treat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, what an interesting needle case, I've never seen one like that.
I'm glad you had a good vacation. I also don't sleep wel when away 
Well, must get to bed, off to Lloydminster tomorrow for a Mammogram.
I got lots done today & am beat tonight. The painting is done , house cleaned, except for the dusting, laundry done & my irrigation hoses in the flower beds & fruit trees. I almost feel like I'm caught up with stuff but I'm sure DH will dream up a new project for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, what an interesting needle case, I've never seen one like that.
> I'm glad you had a good vacation. I also don't sleep wel when away
> Well, must get to bed, off to Lloydminster tomorrow for a Mammogram.
> I got lots done today & am beat tonight. The painting is done , house cleaned, except for the dusting, laundry done & my irrigation hoses in the flower beds & fruit trees. I almost feel like I'm caught up with stuff but I'm sure DH will dream up a new project for me.


oh dear, what a way to celebrate your birthday!

Happy Birthday Bonnie, none the less, for the 14th

Hoping it is otherwise a really good one!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't gotten much time in at the tea party. Mom is in ICU with pneumonia. Probably won't get back on for a while unless mom has gotten wi=fi. Sure hope they get this under control. Sorry I am missing all your messages. Hope all of you are doing well and those who have been sick healing. Hugs to those suffering their own illnesses and those of ones they love.


So sorry to hear this Daralene. I hope the pneumonia can be resolved before too long. Keeping you and your Mom in my thoughts and sending you both loads of healing hugs. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just so loved hearing his response to not winning and trying again next year. He is so caring of others and thankful for other talented artists to be recognized for their hard work. He says you can't be a winner if you do not enter and he will certainly try again next year. He was not angry or bitter about not winning as he knew that others deserved a chance as well. He makes me so proud to be his mother at times like this. Winning comes in so many different ways and his attitude is a winning attitude for life itself. I think I will have to try some things on my list of things to learn because I can't be a winner if I don't try. Such inspiration he gives me.


I haven't been on the Tea Party much lately but just wanted to say how sorry I was that Matthew didn't win. As others have said his attitude is an inspiration to us all and you are deservedly proud of him.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been away so long, I hope you remember me! I was looking at the digest and saw the TP for this week, so thought I would pop in to say hello!
> 
> I know so much has been going on. I heard about Gagesmom, and hope that she is doing well. I'll try to read the summaries and see what I've missed. I hope to be back more often. I miss all of you!


We've missed you too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Bonnie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


Gorgeous photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous photo.


oh for a Mr P in my life- Fale was a hack it all down sort of gardener! 
(necessary in Samoa- but not here!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that is not very nice. Garry didn't make sure they got something for her? I am with you about giving the kids a cuff.


Me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am making this room into a bedroom. It was just a strage room where everything got shoved into. There will be a patio door put in that goes out to a small deck, a perfect place to sit and have drink in the morning or at night. Hardwood flooring goes on this week as well as the door. The deck will be after the new roof goes on.


It sounds wonderful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm trying to sew using invisible thread . The only trouble is it is nearly invisible every time I move it I can't see it 😄
> Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Mine looks very straggly just now as I've really neglected the garden so far this year I just can't be bothered . Plus with the wedding been brought forward I have been trying to sort out things for that . I've managed to get an outfit so I think I'm all set
> Sonja


You have had so much going on it's no wonder the garden has been left behind. You will get there. I am glad you have found an outfit. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't gotten much time in at the tea party. Mom is in ICU with pneumonia. Probably won't get back on for a while unless mom has gotten wi=fi. Sure hope they get this under control. Sorry I am missing all your messages. Hope all of you are doing well and those who have been sick healing. Hugs to those suffering their own illnesses and those of ones they love.


Oh no, I am sorry to hear that. HUGS. Thinking of you and your mum.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been away so long, I hope you remember me! I was looking at the digest and saw the TP for this week, so thought I would pop in to say hello!
> 
> I know so much has been going on. I heard about Gagesmom, and hope that she is doing well. I'll try to read the summaries and see what I've missed. I hope to be back more often. I miss all of you!


Yes! We remember you.  Hope to see more of you again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another Birthday: 
Silverowl has her special day today
Happy, Happy Birthday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> oh dear, what a way to celebrate your birthday!
> 
> Happy Birthday Bonnie, none the less, for the 14th
> 
> Hoping it is otherwise a really good one!


And a Happy Birthday from me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> oh for a Mr P in my life- Fale was a hack it all down sort of gardener!
> (necessary in Samoa- but not here!)


 :thumbdown: Do you have any pots with you to plant some colour? I could do with a Mr P sometimes too. My garden could do with some serious updating but its pretty good in general I guess.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Birthday:
> Silverowl has her special day today
> Happy, Happy Birthday.


And Happy Birthday Silverowl from me too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Bonnie!


And from me too. Take a day off and have some time for yourself for a change!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbdown: Do you have any pots with you to plant some colour? I could do with a Mr P sometimes too. My garden could do with some serious updating but its pretty good in general I guess.


No where safe and flat to put them, currently- yours is largely dependent on your climate, surely? I saw that Breadelbane had snow last night!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No where safe and flat to put them, currently- yours is largely dependent on your climate, surely? I saw that Breadelbane had snow last night!


 :thumbup: Brrr!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Silverowl!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SilverOwl and Bonnie --- Happy Birthday. I hope you have a great day to celebrate.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> SilverOwl and Bonnie --- Happy Birthday. I hope you have a great day to celebrate.


Happy Birthday to you both from me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


What a lovely view you have to recuperate in front of.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had a nice quiet birthday. My #2 DD came over with the children seems how she had to work Mother's Day/ birthday. I got lovely flowers to plant, she knows I'd much rather have those. DJ did buy me a toy pink flamingo and a packet of red morning glories. I will plant those by the deck.
> Ice coffee sounds good. I will see what updates I have taken photos of this far.


Seth really does love helping doesn't He?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had a nice quiet birthday. My #2 DD came over with the children seems how she had to work Mother's Day/ birthday. I got lovely flowers to plant, she knows I'd much rather have those. DJ did buy me a toy pink flamingo and a packet of red morning glories. I will plant those by the deck.
> Ice coffee sounds good. I will see what updates I have taken photos of this far.


Seth really does love helping doesn't He?


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for their birthday wishes.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Silverowl and Bonnie. I hope you have a lovely sunshiney day to celebrate.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't gotten much time in at the tea party.  Mom is in ICU with pneumonia. Probably won't get back on for a while unless mom has gotten wi=fi. Sure hope they get this under control. Sorry I am missing all your messages. Hope all of you are doing well and those who have been sick healing. Hugs to those suffering their own illnesses and those of ones they love.


I'm so sorry to hear your mom is back in the hospital. I've been keeping her and you in my daily prayers. 
I'll miss hearing from you but understand your priorities.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks to you and everyone else who recognize the talent and the positive attitude that goes with it. Matthew faces far greater challenges routinely so this was more of an opportunity than a challenge in his life. We count our blessings and try to stay positive as much as possible to get through the challenges we face. Swedenme also inspires me right now as her challenges are great as well. Matthew needs peace and positive attitudes in order to make it through his days. He does not do well with anger and bitterness in life. I would think that most of us feel that way as well.


You're so right about the need for peace and positive attitudes. I know I have never done well with conflict and that hasn't changed I've gotten older. 
I draw so much inspiration from so many on here that face challenges with their families. It makes me realize how blessed I am.
Hugs to you and Matthew, if he's receptive. If not, just tell him June in VA says hello.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been away so long, I hope you remember me! I was looking at the digest and saw the TP for this week, so thought I would pop in to say hello!
> 
> I know so much has been going on. I heard about Gagesmom, and hope that she is doing well. I'll try to read the summaries and see what I've missed. I hope to be back more often. I miss all of you!


You've not been forgotten. I have you in my daily prayers. And extra prayers for all of you in TX and the midwest with the horrendous weather you're having.
Hope you have time to pop in more often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No it was in the calculation of the seam stitches, and I did not pick it up till I realised how far out I was setting the panels.
> The toilet was seriously old, but now has a plastic ball arrangement- it was making so much noise last night it was really hard to rest. Plus the anxiety of how much water it was wasting.- it has been getting worse over several days.


I've noticed that you haven't been posting as much the last few days. Sometimes real life takes all of our available time. I hope the problem with the toilet is fixed. That can be worrisome.
And the water bill is really bad. 
My sister and her DH discovered when the went to their beach house a couple of months ago that her make-up mirror that's attached with some kind of sticky stuff to the bathroom mirror had fallen and turned on the hot water faucet. They had turned off the hot water heater but they had no idea how long the water had been running. They rent the beach house out to friends during the season but in winter, it's sometimes a month or more before they check on it.
They talked with the utilities dept of the town and told them what had happened. The bill was over $400!!! But they were only charged about $100. Thank goodness, someone had some decency!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've read up...and first, I'll extend blessings and healing wishes to all in need, along with congratulations for achievements and anniversaries.
> 
> We were away to California--to visit his brother--so my birthday was low key, as it came near the end of the trip; we went to the art museum and the natural history museum and I had some kind of cheesecake for dessert at an Italian restaurant. We were on the road for Mother's Day, but I did hear from two of the kids, and DD (who was here taking care of the cats/house) did some repairs and cleaning, which was MUCH appreciated!
> 
> ...


It sounds like a wonderful vacation trip. I've never been to CA but I loved my couple of trips to AZ and NM. You live in a beautiful area.
I'm sure you felt like your DD doing repairs and looking after the fur babies was a birthday and Mother's Day gift combined. At least, I would.
My daughter in TX sent me flowers for Mother's Day that we had to take to the apartment office. My cat thinks flowers of any kind are her snack so we can't have them in the apartment.
I really hated to tell my DD that I couldn't keep them. But she understood since she has cats of her own....she said she just wasn't thinking. And she hated to give me a gift card or money since that didn't require a lot of thought. I told her there just wasn't anything I wanted or needed. And simply a card or phone call would be just as good.
Well, I sure rambled on.
Glad you're safely back home and can enjoy your own bed.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is good for him to have a sense of belonging. The stability that you provide in his life is so important for his foundation of becoming a student and eventually a responsible adult. I love the time and effort that you give to your children and grandchildren. You are a blessing to each of them as well as to us. You bring a sense of peace to my day simply be posting your daily coffee picture and sharing your cooking adventures. Today I took a fruit tray to work for a potluck. It was well received and the left overs were left at work for our breakfast time that we share. At 7:30 every morning our team of workers sit down to breakfast at a long table. It is a special time to sit and share what is going on with family. We are also watching the Decorah, Iowa eagles that hatched at the beginning of April. Soon they will be flying and leaving the nest. We are hoping to find the puffin cam next to watch as we will miss our eagles when they leave the nest.


Thank you for your compliment. A fruit tray is always perfect for snacking on. I used to keep cut up fruits and veggies in the fridge, all the kids knew they were welcome to it at any time. You are an inspiration to me with all the work you do.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another Birthday:
> Silverowl has her special day today
> Happy, Happy Birthday.


Well, happy birthday to Silverowl although she hasn't been on lately. I hope she sees the birthday wishes.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seth really does love helping doesn't He?


Yes he sure does sometimes to a fault. He only has good in mind but, sure can slow things down a lot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


sugarsugar said:


> And Happy Birthday Silverowl from me too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, your Reno projects sounds like lots of work. Your house will look like new with all the work you have been doing


All the work except for the one room are repairs that were much needed. It has been lots of work 90% of which has been hired to get it done. I am very happy with the contractor too. They are quick about getting things done and don't cut corners.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Thank you to everyone for their birthday wishes.


Happy birthday to you hope you have a great day. Have missed seeing you on here. How is your garden doing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday to all those celebrating. Sonja glad you found a dress for the wedding. NanaCaren I love the color combo for your room along with the idea of a screened in porch off the bedroom. 

Haven't been on as much this week; inundated with doctor appointments getting ready for Monday's surgery. Went yesterday to ENT and he cleaned my ear out. Said that from the radiation treatments 5 years ago that the wax was hardened and built up. Pretty uncomfortable and he wants me back in 6 months. Ticked off a bit because initially it felt so much better and now this morning it feels just as stopped up as before he did anything. Like having water in your ear. Oh well, at least not going deaf. 

Pammie no way we would forget you! Stay safe out there with all the tumultuous storms. Looking forward to seeing you in Aug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It sounds like a wonderful vacation trip. I've never been to CA but I loved my couple of trips to AZ and NM. You live in a beautiful area.
> I'm sure you felt like your DD doing repairs and looking after the fur babies was a birthday and Mother's Day gift combined. At least, I would.
> My daughter in TX sent me flowers for Mother's Day that we had to take to the apartment office. My cat thinks flowers of any kind are her snack so we can't have them in the apartment.
> I really hated to tell my DD that I couldn't keep them. But she understood since she has cats of her own....she said she just wasn't thinking. And she hated to give me a gift card or money since that didn't require a lot of thought. I told her there just wasn't anything I wanted or needed. And simply a card or phone call would be just as good.
> ...


I have to be careful at my son's place too because of the cats...not having cats here, it's not always my first thought or consideration. But, if I get them flowers, I put them in the office since they keep that room closed off from the cats.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where work on replacing the roof is in full swing. They have it nearly completely cleared of old shingles and such. Will be good to not have to worry about drips when it rains.

No coffee today photos of roof progress. 

Healing thoughts to those in need Hugs for everyone Birthday wishes to those celebrating today, my sis has her birthday today too as does my step grandson.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Bonnie!


And HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me, too, Bonnie! I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And Happy Birthday Silverowl from me too.


And from me, too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where work on replacing the roof is in full swing. They have it nearly completely cleared of old shingles and such. Will be good to not have to worry about drips when it rains.
> 
> No coffee today photos of roof progress.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need Hugs for everyone Birthday wishes to those celebrating today, my sis has her birthday today too as does my step grandson.


Good afternoon Caren. Looks like you have major work going on there. I hope they get the new roof on before any rain. How did you manage to stop Seth getting up on the roof to help? :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good afternoon Caren. Looks like you have major work going on there. I hope they get the new roof on before any rain. How did you manage to stop Seth getting up on the roof to help? :lol: :lol:


Good afternoon Angela. It shouldn't take more than two days both of which no rain has been promised by the weatherman. Seth is not here today but, will be tomorrow. The workers absolutely love Seth to bits. He helps as much as possible and steps back when told to do so. I am sure tomorrow Seth will spend most of the day watching from the upstairs window asking if he can help.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where work on replacing the roof is in full swing. They have it nearly completely cleared of old shingles and such. Will be good to not have to worry about drips when it rains.
> 
> No coffee today photos of roof progress.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need Hugs for everyone Birthday wishes to those celebrating today, my sis has her birthday today too as does my step grandson.


Happy birthday to your sister and the step grandson...knowing you, he's treated no different than your grandchildren by blood!!
It's great when you can find a contractor you can depend on.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday to Bonnie, Silverowl, Caren's sister and GS!

Good to see you, Pammie!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Happy birthday to your sister and the step grandson...knowing you, he's treated no different than your grandchildren by blood!!
> It's great when you can find a contractor you can depend on.
> Junek


Thank you I will pass on the wishes. I have only just met him. He has been living with his mother, now he is old enough he wishes to live with dad and DD#2. 
This is the same contractor that built the barn and worked on the backroom. I was lucky to have found him, he doesn't advertize all his business is word of mouth. I happened to mention to a friend I needed the barn rebuilt, he told me about Ed. I have kept him busy ever since.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy smokes, seems like a popular day to be born.
Happy birthday to Silverowl, Carens situated & grandson.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Well must get out the door' have a good day.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bonnie and all others who share our special day.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Holy smokes, seems like a popular day to be born.
> Happy birthday to Silverowl, Carens situated & grandson.
> 
> Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Well must get out the door' have a good day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Silverowl happy birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've noticed that you haven't been posting as much the last few days. Sometimes real life takes all of our available time. I hope the problem with the toilet is fixed. That can be worrisome.
> And the water bill is really bad.
> My sister and her DH discovered when the went to their beach house a couple of months ago that her make-up mirror that's attached with some kind of sticky stuff to the bathroom mirror had fallen and turned on the hot water faucet. They had turned off the hot water heater but they had no idea how long the water had been running. They rent the beach house out to friends during the season but in winter, it's sometimes a month or more before they check on it.
> They talked with the utilities dept of the town and told them what had happened. The bill was over $400!!! But they were only charged about $100. Thank goodness, someone had some decency!!
> Junek


That was both good and bad fortune. I still have no idea what my water bill will be, but thank goodness it is no longer being wasted. 
There has to be a lot not posting- the page count is so low.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Bonnie!


Happy birthday from me to Bonnie hope you are having a lovely day 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> You have had so much going on it's no wonder the garden has been left behind. You will get there. I am glad you have found an outfit. Take care.


I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest
> Sonja


Oh Sonja you don't have your sorrows to seek do you? I hope they can get your youngest sorted out. Has this ever happened before? Keeping you all in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonja,
I'm so sorry to hear of this latest medical problem in your family. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, so sorry. Healing energy sent your way for sons and family. Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oh Sonja you don't have your sorrows to seek do you? I hope they can get your youngest sorted out. Has this ever happened before? Keeping you all in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


Up until 2 years ago my husband had never been in hospital and hadn't been near his doctors since he was a kid the same goes for 2 of my children . All I had been for was thyroid problem and my oldest had been fit and healthy till he was 28 and got diagnosed with ulcerative colitis but this last 2 years have just been a nightmare all round . Youngest looks like he's had a fight as he banged his face and bit his tongue and lip so there was also blood all over his face he has now been booked in to see a specialist and told he can't drive for the foreseeable future after he has just spent most of his savings on a car 
It's getting to the point were I don't want tomorrow to come


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God be with you and your sons Sonja. You are my prayers.


Swedenme said:


> I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest
> Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest
> Sonja


Send lots of healing thoughts. Giant hugs to you and calming thoughts.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest
> Sonja


Oh Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear of this latest medical emergency for your family. I can't imagine how you must be feeling but know we are all here for you and sending you healing thoughts and hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Sonja,
> I'm so sorry to hear of this latest medical problem in your family. Prayers for all of you.


Thank you so much I think we need them
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonya, so sorry. Healing energy sent your way for sons and family. Hugs.


Thank you Joy I hope you are feeling better too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> God be with you and your sons Sonja. You are my prayers.


Thanks Gwen and I'll be thinking of you next week and hoping you have a speedy recovery and no more pain 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Send lots of healing thoughts. Giant hugs to you and calming thoughts.


Thank you Caren I'm taking big calming breaths and giving myself a good talking too . Seems to be working a little bit . Reading what you have all written seems to be helping to . Looking at what you are all up to is sort of stopping my mind from going round in circles 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Oh Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear of this latest medical emergency for your family. I can't imagine how you must be feeling but know we are all here for you and sending you healing thoughts and hugs.


Thank you Angela I could sure do with a hug . I feel as if I could sleep for a year but I'm not tired if that makes sense . I'm going to go and watch a gardening show with my husband see if that will calm us both down 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren I'm taking big calming breaths and giving myself a good talking too . Seems to be working a little bit . Reading what you have all written seems to be helping to . Looking at what you are all up to is sort of stopping my mind from going round in circles
> Sonja


Glad to hear you are taking calming breaths, I find it is a big help. Lots of progress on the roof today. They are moving along quickly. Seth wil get to see shingles going down I think. He will be here when the door goes in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad to hear you are taking calming breaths, I find it is a big help. Lots of progress on the roof today. They are moving along quickly. Seth wil get to see shingles going down I think. He will be here when the door goes in.


Looks like you have the ideal weather for it . Seth will be in a little boy's dream watching all the work going on and helping were he can . I loved the picture of him painting he had the right idea I always get paint everywhere 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looks like you have the ideal weather for it . Seth will be in a little boy's dream watching all the work going on and helping were he can . I loved the picture of him painting he had the right idea I always get paint everywhere
> Sonja


Yes it is ideal today, it is supposed to be the same tomorrow. He will absolutely love it. Ed will find things for Seth to do so he thinks he is helping. 
He gets paint every where too it is amazing where you find paint after he has finished. 😱 :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you I will pass on the wishes. I have only just met him. He has been living with his mother, now he is old enough he wishes to live with dad and DD#2.
> This is the same contractor that built the barn and worked on the backroom. I was lucky to have found him, he doesn't advertize all his business is word of mouth. I happened to mention to a friend I needed the barn rebuilt, he told me about Ed. I have kept him busy ever since.


Is he also the one who rebuilt your deck? I remember how pleased you were with the work and how quickly it was done.
When my sister and her DH needed some repair work done at their house a few years ago, they had a terrible time finding a reliable contractor. They finally found one that was excellent. Several of them would come and give an estimate and a time to start and never showed up.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Up until 2 years ago my husband had never been in hospital and hadn't been near his doctors since he was a kid the same goes for 2 of my children . All I had been for was thyroid problem and my oldest had been fit and healthy till he was 28 and got diagnosed with ulcerative colitis but this last 2 years have just been a nightmare all round . Youngest looks like he's had a fight as he banged his face and bit his tongue and lip so there was also blood all over his face he has now been booked in to see a specialist and told he can't drive for the foreseeable future after he has just spent most of his savings on a car
> It's getting to the point were I don't want tomorrow to come


Oh my dear, just when it seemed there might be a little happiness with the wedding. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest
> Sonja


Oh, my dear, I am so sorry. I know you don't know which way to turn. My prayers are with you and our family....that's all I can do but please know I am praying for you and keeping you close in my heart.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Oh, my dear, I am so sorry. I know you don't know which way to turn. My prayers are with you and our family....that's all I can do but please know I am praying for you and keeping you close in my heart.
> Hugs,
> Junek


You are all in my prayers. You are certainly having lots of problems at the moment.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> You are all in my prayers. You are certainly having lots of problems at the moment.


Thank you Julie , June and Martina . My middle son is staying the night just in case we have to go back to the hospital but the youngest seems fine now a hundred times better than he did this morning when he scared us witless although he still has a head ache which they did say was normal . We will just have to wait now and see what the tests show up 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie , June and Martina . My middle son is staying the night just in case we have to go back to the hospital but the youngest seems fine now a hundred times better than he did this morning when he scared us witless although he still has a head ache which they did say was normal . We will just have to wait now and see what the tests show up
> Sonja


Waiting is something you have had to do so much of lately. How are you in yourself? Are you able to concentrate on some knitting?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest
> Sonja


So sorry to hear this - sending gentle hugs and continuing prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Up until 2 years ago my husband had never been in hospital and hadn't been near his doctors since he was a kid the same goes for 2 of my children . All I had been for was thyroid problem and my oldest had been fit and healthy till he was 28 and got diagnosed with ulcerative colitis but this last 2 years have just been a nightmare all round . Youngest looks like he's had a fight as he banged his face and bit his tongue and lip so there was also blood all over his face he has now been booked in to see a specialist and told he can't drive for the foreseeable future after he has just spent most of his savings on a car
> It's getting to the point were I don't want tomorrow to come


You have a lot to cope with...all I can say is "breathe deeply" and know that we're here to do whatever we can.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonya, my heart breaks for you surrounding you with light and love.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> You have a lot to cope with...all I can say is "breathe deeply" and know that we're here to do whatever we can.


Thank you Rookie the house is quiet just now as both my son and husband have fallen asleep . Don't think I'll get much sleep but as long as everything stays calm I'll be ok 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sonja, sending you and your family calming, peaceful and healing vibes and much love and hugs xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Sonja, sending you and your family calming, peaceful and healing vibes and much love and hugs xx


Thank you Josephine much appreciated . I hope you are feeling well and not in any pain 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie , June and Martina . My middle son is staying the night just in case we have to go back to the hospital but the youngest seems fine now a hundred times better than he did this morning when he scared us witless although he still has a head ache which they did say was normal . We will just have to wait now and see what the tests show up
> Sonja


I know waiting can be so nerve wracking. I'm glad your middle son is there with you and your DH.
I'm praying this is not something that will cause more problems for him.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme, I am so sorry for your family health issues. Prayers that all will be quickly diagnosed and healed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Is he also the one who rebuilt your deck? I remember how pleased you were with the work and how quickly it was done.
> When my sister and her DH needed some repair work done at their house a few years ago, they had a terrible time finding a reliable contractor. They finally found one that was excellent. Several of them would come and give an estimate and a time to start and never showed up.
> Junek


Yes he is the same one, he has done all the repairs and remodels in the past year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest
> Sonja


Oh my. Sending hugs as I say my prayers for your family. The guys are blessed to have you there for them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Up until 2 years ago my husband had never been in hospital and hadn't been near his doctors since he was a kid the same goes for 2 of my children . All I had been for was thyroid problem and my oldest had been fit and healthy till he was 28 and got diagnosed with ulcerative colitis but this last 2 years have just been a nightmare all round . Youngest looks like he's had a fight as he banged his face and bit his tongue and lip so there was also blood all over his face he has now been booked in to see a specialist and told he can't drive for the foreseeable future after he has just spent most of his savings on a car
> It's getting to the point were I don't want tomorrow to come


You poor woman, it's just not fair that fate strikes the same family over & over. I hope you can find the cause & get this sorted out. You have way too much on your plate already. Prayers & hugs coming your way, take care.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Silverowl, Bonnie and to Caren's family members. May each of you find many blessings in your special day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> I haven't been on the Tea Party much lately but just wanted to say how sorry I was that Matthew didn't win. As others have said his attitude is an inspiration to us all and you are deservedly proud of him.


Thank you so much. We do miss you while you are away. I do hope all is well with you. Today I met a lady from the UK. She works for the same company I do. We also had a representative from Glasglow, Scotland and France. They seem to think that what we do is more important than what they do, so I reminded them that we need for them to produce what they do so our items can be used. Once I put it into perspective of we each do something different and are equally as valuable, they understood a greater value for what they do daily.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I've been away so long, I hope you remember me! I was looking at the digest and saw the TP for this week, so thought I would pop in to say hello!
> 
> I know so much has been going on. I heard about Gagesmom, and hope that she is doing well. I'll try to read the summaries and see what I've missed. I hope to be back more often. I miss all of you!


I had such a lovely time visiting with you in Defiance. How could I forget who you are. You have sincerely been missed. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress report for my week:

And why I have been a bit absent

#1 the black scarf

#2 the pink scarf

#3 my parcel of silk yarn to make a shawl for Cousin Karen


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


Beautiful view!! Glad your feeling better and starting pt.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work, Julie.no wonder you haven't been here much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great work, Julie.no wonder you haven't been here much.


Typing cuts into knitting time!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> I will have to look at my schedule and see what works. I would so love a get away and relax kind of weekend.


Im in!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I've read up...and first, I'll extend blessings and healing wishes to all in need, along with congratulations for achievements and anniversaries.
> 
> We were away to California--to visit his brother--so my birthday was low key, as it came near the end of the trip; we went to the art museum and the natural history museum and I had some kind of cheesecake for dessert at an Italian restaurant. We were on the road for Mother's Day, but I did hear from two of the kids, and DD (who was here taking care of the cats/house) did some repairs and cleaning, which was MUCH appreciated!
> 
> ...


In these pictures I can see inside better and i really like holes for keeping the needles separated. Are they all one size or sized to match the needles?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> In these pictures I can see inside better and i really like holes for keeping the needles separated. Are they all one size or sized to match the needles?


The holes are sized for various needles. They're numbered, too, from size 0 to 15.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report for my week:
> 
> And why I have been a bit absent
> 
> ...


My you have been busy this week. Love the scarves and the yarn for the shawl beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My you have been busy this week. Love the scarves and the yarn for the shawl beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Caren!
The pink was a UFO, the black I started last Saturday, the blue/green is very tantalising


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday to all those celebrating!!

Prayers and hugs for all with health issues.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Signing off for the night but, before I go a couple photos from my recent holiday. 

Peaceful healing energy for all, sweet dreams 

(((((((((((((((((Group hug)))))))))))))))))


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caren!
> The pink was a UFO, the black I started last Saturday, the blue/green is very tantalising


I decided to repurpose a few of my UFO's. The blue/green yes tantalizing most definitely. 
Working on two little sweaters right now, same pattern different size yarns. They are the top down pattern that Sojna posted. One in the same green as the little dress and one in pink and purple verigated.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, great work. I am amazed at your knitting skills. I love the pictures, esp. of the waterfalls. What a beautiful world. 
Hurrah for us..we got rain today and it has greened up my lawn wonderfully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I decided to repurpose a few of my UFO's. The blue/green yes tantalizing most definitely.
> Working on two little sweaters right now, same pattern different size yarns. They are the top down pattern that Sojna posted. One in the same green as the little dress and one in pink and purple verigated.


 :thumbup: Sonja has found some lovely patterns. Don't forget to show us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, great work. I am amazed at your knitting skills. I love the pictures, esp. of the waterfalls. What a beautiful world.
> Hurrah for us..we got rain today and it has greened up my lawn wonderfully.


Thank you, Joyce! That is great you had some rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful work as usual Julie. What is the white on the black scarf; my eyes can't make it out. I love the sparlkle of the pink scaraf and the silk yarn will be a beautiful shawl.


Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report for my week:
> 
> And why I have been a bit absent
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful work as usual Julie. What is the white on the black scarf; my eyes can't make it out. I love the sparlkle of the pink scaraf and the silk yarn will be a beautiful shawl.


The name of the young lady who asked me to make it- Iosua -Fiu . Iosua will be Joshua. Her Christian name is Narine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well since I had never heard that name I understand why I couldn't make it out. Now that you've told me I see the letters clearly. Silly me. Is that stitching what is called duplicate stitch?


Lurker 2 said:


> The name of the young lady who asked me to make it- Iosua -Fiu . Iosua will be Joshua. Her Christian name is Narine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well since I had never heard that name I understand why I couldn't make it out. Now that you've told me I see the letters clearly. Silly me. Is that stitching what is called duplicate stitch?


What I call Swiss Darning, and Americans call Duplicate Stitch. A little bit tricky because the yarn is more of a 'roving' rather than spun.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've frogged the wingspan.

By the time I started the third triangle, I saw bad signs of the dreaded shrinking triangle heights. Sadly, it was looking pretty good, too. That's what I get for math not being one of my stronger subjects in school. Oh, well, back to the needles. 

See you all tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthdays to Bonnie, SilverOwl and to Caren's family members.

Hugs to Sonja; you have a lot to occupy you. Hoping your youngest continues to do well. I would think that besides a headache, he might be sleepy for a while. Seizures often seem to take a lot out of one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that mr p having lunch with you? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and everyone for your welcome back. I've missed you all and especially for you June, here's the view from my armchair...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - 90 stitches will make a scarf if that is what you are wanting. at least I think so - that is what mine is and it makes a good scarf. still haven't gotten it to heather. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I've frogged the wingspan.
> 
> By the time I started the third triangle, I saw bad signs of the dreaded shrinking triangle heights. Sadly, it was looking pretty good, too. That's what I get for math not being one of my stronger subjects in school. Oh, well, back to the needles.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join in and wish every one of you a happy belated birthday. --- sam



machriste said:


> Happy Birthdays to Bonnie, SilverOwl and to Caren's family members.
> 
> Hugs to Sonja; you have a lot to occupy you. Hoping your youngest continues to do well. I would think that besides a headache, he might be sleepy for a while. Seizures often seem to take a lot out of one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what room is this caren and what is the hole in the wall going to be? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I had a nice quiet birthday. My #2 DD came over with the children seems how she had to work Mother's Day/ birthday. I got lovely flowers to plant, she knows I'd much rather have those. DJ did buy me a toy pink flamingo and a packet of red morning glories. I will plant those by the deck.
> Ice coffee sounds good. I will see what updates I have taken photos of this far.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report for my week:
> 
> And why I have been a bit absent
> 
> ...


Lovely scarfs, Julie.
I can't wait to see the. Shawl, which beautiful colors


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to "mom" to wrap her up in healing goodness. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Haven't gotten much time in at the tea party. Mom is in ICU with pneumonia. Probably won't get back on for a while unless mom has gotten wi=fi. Sure hope they get this under control. Sorry I am missing all your messages. Hope all of you are doing well and those who have been sick healing. Hugs to those suffering their own illnesses and those of ones they love.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alexis made a very cute blackboard for Heidi - not a large one - edged in "pearls" - very cute. I'm not sure about bailee. gary got her flowers - past that I am not sure. avery made her some things in school so she had those also. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mine did too. you would also think when Alexis & Bailee are teenagers they wouldn't forget to buy something for their mom. Usualy girls do that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey pammie - are you teaching now? --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I've been away so long, I hope you remember me! I was looking at the digest and saw the TP for this week, so thought I would pop in to say hello!
> 
> I know so much has been going on. I heard about Gagesmom, and hope that she is doing well. I'll try to read the summaries and see what I've missed. I hope to be back more often. I miss all of you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday bonnie - hope it was a good day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> oh dear, what a way to celebrate your birthday!
> 
> Happy Birthday Bonnie, none the less, for the 14th
> 
> Hoping it is otherwise a really good one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you angelam - what have you been doing? --- sam

'


angelam said:


> I haven't been on the Tea Party much lately but just wanted to say how sorry I was that Matthew didn't win. As others have said his attitude is an inspiration to us all and you are deservedly proud of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely scarfs, Julie.
> I can't wait to see the. Shawl, which beautiful colors


Thank you, Bonnie! The colours have come pretty true to what was on the website, which is good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, lovely photos.
Ohio Joy, too bad you have to frog your wingspan, I hate ripping.

I've had lots of company tonight DS & Grandkids brought e cards & a gift certificate to a local greenhouse.
Cousin in law came for tea tonight too. She had news of her nephew , the one with pancreatic cancer. He has had 2 chemo treatments now & things are not going well, very sick & lots of pain, so sad. I may sound cruel but if he is suffering so much I hope it s soon over as that is no way to exist if he cannot get better.not fair in someone so young.
My friend phoned tonight & we are to meet for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you do with the solar panels? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where work on replacing the roof is in full swing. They have it nearly completely cleared of old shingles and such. Will be good to not have to worry about drips when it rains.
> 
> No coffee today photos of roof progress.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need Hugs for everyone Birthday wishes to those celebrating today, my sis has her birthday today too as does my step grandson.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending both sons tons of healing energy and lots of soothing relaxing energy to you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got an emai. today with the information on this free pattern. If you sign up she sends a free pattern each month. This is the one for May.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/154-gossamer-one-ball-lace-scarf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just remember Sonja - we have your back 24/7 - and the air is filled with prayers given in your family's behalf. do take care of yourself. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Rookie the house is quiet just now as both my son and husband have fallen asleep . Don't think I'll get much sleep but as long as everything stays calm I'll be ok
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the scarves Julie - what do the letters spell on the black one. the pink one is fabulous - who did you make it for? I think you silk yarn will make a lovely shawl. you have been busy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report for my week:
> 
> And why I have been a bit absent
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the scarves Julie - what do the letters spell on the black one. the pink one is fabulous - who did you make it for? I think you silk yarn will make a lovely shawl. you have been busy. --- sam


The letters spell my young friend's surname IOSUA- FIU. Iosua is Joshua in Samoan, Fiu I just know as a name. The pink one is for another Samoan friend. Kept me very quiet for the week!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I know waiting can be so nerve wracking. I'm glad your middle son is there with you and your DH.
> I'm praying this is not something that will cause more problems for him.
> Hugs, dear friend,
> Junek


Thank you June 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You poor woman, it's just not fair that fate strikes the same family over & over. I hope you can find the cause & get this sorted out. You have way too much on your plate already. Prayers & hugs coming your way, take care.


Thank you Bonnie , Pacer and Flyty1n 
It's now morning here and the night was peaceful thank goodness 
Son still doesn't look to good but he says he's ok 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report for my week:
> 
> And why I have been a bit absent
> 
> ...


They are gorgeous Julie I think my favourite is the pink on . Can't wait to see what you do with that beautiful yarn 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie , Pacer and Flyty1n
> It's now morning here and the night was peaceful thank goodness
> Son still doesn't look to good but he says he's ok
> Sonja


So glad you had a peaceful night! May it also be a peace filled day for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Julie I think my favourite is the pink on . Can't wait to see what you do with that beautiful yarn
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja! The blue/green is to be knit in the Kelvinway shawl, which I found on Ravelry- it does have to be bought, but I had cash to spare at that point.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sending both sons tons of healing energy and lots of soothing relaxing energy to you. --- sam


Thanks Sam

Lovely pattern Bonnie I downloaded it . Thank you

More great pictures Caren

Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Sonja has found some lovely patterns. Don't forget to show us!


Yes she sure has 👍 I will post photos as soon as I have stitched all the dresses. The cardigans are still in progress.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report for my week:
> 
> And why I have been a bit absent
> 
> ...


My, you have been busy Julie. I'm sure the scarf recipients will be thrilled. The silk yarn looks lovely, a beautiful colour and I would think have a lovely feel to it when working it. Well done you!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Signing off for the night but, before I go a couple photos from my recent holiday.
> 
> Peaceful healing energy for all, sweet dreams
> 
> (((((((((((((((((Group hug)))))))))))))))))


Sweet dreams Caren, I've just got up! Love the reflections of Scotland. Hugs to you too. xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to see you angelam - what have you been doing? --- sam
> 
> '


Thanks Sam. It's not that I've been doing anything desperately exciting, just life got in the way really! I have some pictures from a beautiful walk I did during the week which I will post when I get my act together.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh Sonja you don't have your sorrows to seek do you? I hope they can get your youngest sorted out. Has this ever happened before? Keeping you all in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


Oh no! Ditto and hugs also from me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren I'm taking big calming breaths and giving myself a good talking too . Seems to be working a little bit . Reading what you have all written seems to be helping to . Looking at what you are all up to is sort of stopping my mind from going round in circles
> Sonja


We are always here to help distract or to "listen" when you need us to.
BIG HUGS

In fact I think a ((((GROUP HUG)))) is needed....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report for my week:
> 
> And why I have been a bit absent
> 
> ...


My goodness you have been busy! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Josephine much appreciated . I hope you are feeling well and not in any pain
> Sonja


Hi Sonja, not doing to bad, trying to be good. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that mr p having lunch with you? --- sam


Yes :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We are always here to help distract or to "listen" when you need us to.
> BIG HUGS
> 
> In fact I think a ((((GROUP HUG)))) is needed....


I'm in!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. It's abit grey this morning. I am doing ok, keeping busy with my exercises, friends visiting and messing about with dorset buttons. Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's. We have a family lunch to go to on Sunday.

healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them and hugs all round.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear you're doing well and concentrating on your exercises and therapy--you'll be walking down to the shops in no time. Happy Birthday to LM and her Daddy. How is your French contingent doing?

I'm finally getting some organization back to the house and starting to figure out where I want furniture placed, etc. Now, to come up with something besides the floor to ceiling bookshelves. Maybe I can find two free standing bookcases to go on either side of the sewing machine downstairs in the family room.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's abit grey this morning. I am doing ok, keeping busy with my exercises, friends visiting and messing about with dorset buttons. Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's. We have a family lunch to go to on Sunday.
> 
> healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them and hugs all round.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's abit grey this morning. I am doing ok, keeping busy with my exercises, friends visiting and messing about with dorset buttons. Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's. We have a family lunch to go to on Sunday.
> 
> healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them and hugs all round.


Happy Birthday LM and Daddy.  Have missed seeing your garden photos. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's abit grey this morning. I am doing ok, keeping busy with my exercises, friends visiting and messing about with dorset buttons. Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's. We have a family lunch to go to on Sunday.
> 
> healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them and hugs all round.


Glad to hear you're doing so well. Is that the "new" flower bed you planted a couple of years ago? It's looking good. Yesterday's rain must have done it good!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's abit grey this morning. I am doing ok, keeping busy with my exercises, friends visiting and messing about with dorset buttons. Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's. We have a family lunch to go to on Sunday.
> 
> healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them and hugs all round.


Good afternoon good to see you and your morning photo. A happy birthday to LM band a belated to her daddy. 
Peaceful healing hugs to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what room is this caren and what is the hole in the wall going to be? --- sam


The is going to be my bedroom. The hole in the wall was a window before the addition was added. I am putting a bookshelf in there, this way it doesn't take up any floor space.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - 90 stitches will make a scarf if that is what you are wanting. at least I think so - that is what mine is and it makes a good scarf. still haven't gotten it to heather. --- sam


The problem isn't the number of stitches, Sam. It was the number of decreased stitches being too many. I was ad-libbing the cast-on number because I was trying for more length on the triangles. I don't wear too many scarves for decorative purposes but wanted a shawl for protection from the A/C at church. My adult Bible study meets in the sanctuary and then the AM service --both have me directly in the midst of the moving air currents when the A/C is on. Arms, shoulders, and hand are like icicles by the time the services are over.

I think I'm closer to making it workable now. If not, I can always frog it until I get it right. I've got more than enough yarn in the same color way. Of course, the colors look different now with the change in # of sts.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes she sure has 👍 I will post photos as soon as I have stitched all the dresses. The cardigans are still in progress.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> My, you have been busy Julie. I'm sure the scarf recipients will be thrilled. The silk yarn looks lovely, a beautiful colour and I would think have a lovely feel to it when working it. Well done you!


That is why I've not been posting much! I've not been able to resist the silk, so I have started the stocking stitch 'body'. It is beautifully soft.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> My goodness you have been busy! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm in!


me too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot TTYL


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie,

I looked up your pattern on Ravelry. It is gorgeous. No wonder you are anxious to get started. I'll be looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> I looked up your pattern on Ravelry. It is gorgeous. No wonder you are anxious to get started. I'll be looking forward to the finished product.


 :thumbup: What it looks like now: just the beginning!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> We are always here to help distract or to "listen" when you need us to.
> BIG HUGS
> 
> In fact I think a ((((GROUP HUG)))) is needed....


Thank you Kathy I'm definitely in on the ((((((( group hug )))))))
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sonja, not doing to bad, trying to be good. X


I'm glad there will be no stopping you once you are up and running again . I hope it's soon 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Several years ago the boys told me what their dad would like for Father's day and I told them that maybe I should get him the same thing he got me for my previous birthday and Mother's day. They asked what that was and I told them I got Nothing and felt that I was not loved and appreciated. That was the last time the boys let that happen. Now DS#1 will get his own gifts for us, but DH does not forget either. I did get him something that year, but my comment to the boys stayed strong in their heart. This year I got a nice pair of headphones for Mother's Day as well as some teas to steep. The headphones block out sounds so I told the boys that I can now ignore them like they ignore me. Too funny.


When my two were 1 and 2 1/2 we had friends over to tea for my birthday and the husband of the couple. When they arrived Sue said Happy Birthday. Thank you Sue I said your the first person to say that to me. She looked at me 'hasn't David said it?' So she told David off and he has never fsile dto say it since. In fact he is now better than me. His repsonse after was to ask if that was why i had been angry all day. Yes. He had given me my present a couple of days early and thought that was all that was needed. He hadn't forgotten, just didn't see the need.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes he is the same one, he has done all the repairs and remodels in the past year.


I remember how pleased you were with his work on the deck.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Margaret says she has a second book out, with a big two on the cover. There's lots of lovely ideas, besides she is possibly related somewhere.
> Happy catching up!


The cover has a circular piece -a flat circle not a tube.
Maybe one day I will get it but think I need touse soem o th eones I have more first! including her first one- socks being th eonly thing I have made from it (actually no I think I did a hat too).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress report for my week:
> 
> And why I have been a bit absent
> 
> ...


No wonder you haven't been commenting much. The scarves are lovely. I can't wait to see what you make with the silk. I'd love to have some silk but I have so much yarn in my stash, I really cannot justify buying more.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Signing off for the night but, before I go a couple photos from my recent holiday.
> 
> Peaceful healing energy for all, sweet dreams
> 
> (((((((((((((((((Group hug)))))))))))))))))


Your holiday pictures are beautiful...thanks for sharing them. And hugs to you, too!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's abit grey this morning. I am doing ok, keeping busy with my exercises, friends visiting and messing about with dorset buttons. Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's. We have a family lunch to go to on Sunday.
> 
> healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them and hugs all round.


Happy 7th birthday to LM and a belated birthday wish for her Daddy!
I knew you wouldn't be down at home very long. Glad you feel like going to lunch on Sunday.
Our pansies are beginning to look a little leggy and bedraggled. We've had so many hot days. With temperatures in the 80's for several days and 90 one day, they aren't at their best. They love the cooler temperatures, don't they!?
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Bonnie and SilverOwl.
Life has got busy so I have hardly been here- just as well it is a quite week here so I can get it finsihed beofr eI head off to bed soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I now have more going on as I've just got back from the hospital with my youngest son . Had to phone an ambulance early this morning as he had a massive seizure , so the nightmare that is our life takes another twist , he is now home again but has to go back to have tests and see a neurologist, the trouble is my oldest is at another hospital tomorrow and I can't go with him as I can't leave the youngest
> Sonja


How awful for you- yet more issues. And now divided as to where to be for you doesn't help you.
Had he been sick boefore hand to maybe have casued it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well since I had never heard that name I understand why I couldn't make it out. Now that you've told me I see the letters clearly. Silly me. Is that stitching what is called duplicate stitch?


Yes I had the same problem as you- it made no sense but now does.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've frogged the wingspan.
> 
> By the time I started the third triangle, I saw bad signs of the dreaded shrinking triangle heights. Sadly, it was looking pretty good, too. That's what I get for math not being one of my stronger subjects in school. Oh, well, back to the needles.
> 
> ...


Oh dear that a shame. Are you still working on it or has been discarded in disgust at least for now?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's going to be so pretty....my colors!


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: What it looks like now: just the beginning!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> How awful for you- yet more issues. And now divided as to where to be for you doesn't help you.
> Had he been sick boefore hand to maybe have casued it?


He had been poorly the week before with a throat infection but the blood tests they took never showed up any thing or it could have been stress as he has ongoing exams , course work , stuff to do with university and the worry of his dad and brother. They have decided to send him for tests and to see a neurologist so it's just a matter of waiting for appointments
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, lovely photos.
> Ohio Joy, too bad you have to frog your wingspan, I hate ripping.
> 
> I've had lots of company tonight DS & Grandkids brought e cards & a gift certificate to a local greenhouse.
> ...


I know just what you mean Bonnie. I don't think it is cruel-it's realistic. Quality not quantity is what I would look for


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's abit grey this morning. I am doing ok, keeping busy with my exercises, friends visiting and messing about with dorset buttons. Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's. We have a family lunch to go to on Sunday.
> 
> healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them and hugs all round.


Happy Birthdays to LM and her Daddy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He had been poorly the week before with a throat infection but the blood tests they took never showed up any thing or it could have been stress as he has ongoing exams , course work , stuff to do with university and the worry of his dad and brother. They have decided to send him for tests and to see a neurologist so it's just a matter of waiting for appointments
> Sonja


It's an extreme reaction to stress I would have thought. Will be prayin ghtat is a one off and that nothing shows up which is goign to impact him. Of course he can't drive at least until they know what is happening but how hard for you all- and what a disappoitment fo rhim after just buying a car.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear that a shame. Are you still working on it or has been discarded in disgust at least for now?


I started over as soon as I could get back to it after ripping. I don't feel defeated just uncertain as to how to work out the math. Having re-read the closed workshop and the pattern, I _think_ I have a better idea of how it _should_ work. Don't hold your breath on that one, but we'll see in a while how it goes, this time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The house is so quiet this morning. Everyone is off to work or class and DGGD is at home with her granddad. No preschool for her today. So I've had a leisurely bath, started laundry (again this week) and have most of tonight's dinner thought out.

Because I beef roast and gravy left over, I won't have to start anything until I do the barley for tonight's casserole and sauté the mushrooms for it. I'll do something with some leftover fresh vegetables I steamed earlier in the week and put together some kind of dessert and call it dinner. Tim and Don pretty much eat whatever I prepare and they are satisfied. I am so fortunate in having them both in my life.


I'm going to strip a bed and knit some more on my wingspan before folks begin to come home again.

I am concerned for all your guys, Sonja, and pray for answers and strength for all of you.

Josephine, my prayers are thanksgiving for your successful surgery and totally uneventful recovery and for Gwen also.

Praise for each one's successes so far this week--especially for Matthew's recognition of the efforts and skills of his competitors. What a great young man you have there, Mary.

I love you all, sisters and brothers.

Ohi Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday LM and Daddy.  Have missed seeing your garden photos. :thumbup:


From me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: What it looks like now: just the beginning!


I looked at the pattern, it's going to be beautiful in those colors.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He had been poorly the week before with a throat infection but the blood tests they took never showed up any thing or it could have been stress as he has ongoing exams , course work , stuff to do with university and the worry of his dad and brother. They have decided to send him for tests and to see a neurologist so it's just a matter of waiting for appointments
> Sonja


Like you, he certainly has stress in his life, hopefully thst will turn out to be the cause. Take care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you are having a quieter day, no one deserves it more



jheiens said:


> The house is so quiet this morning. Everyone is off to work or class and DGGD is at home with her granddad. No preschool for her today. So I've had a leisurely bath, started laundry (again this week) and have most of tonight's dinner thought out.
> 
> Because I beef roast and gravy left over, I won't have to start anything until I do the barley for tonight's casserole and sauté the mushrooms for it. I'll do something with some leftover fresh vegetables I steamed earlier in the week and put together some kind of dessert and call it dinner. Tim and Don pretty much eat whatever I prepare and they are satisfied. I am so fortunate in having them both in my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Bonnie, but between the two of us I imagine that we could come up with a long list of the more deserving just form the KTP group. But I'll be grateful for my turn at a quiet day.

Ohio Joy

Now back to the bed sheets!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The cover has a circular piece -a flat circle not a tube.
> Maybe one day I will get it but think I need touse soem o th eones I have more first! including her first one- socks being th eonly thing I have made from it (actually no I think I did a hat too).


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> No wonder you haven't been commenting much. The scarves are lovely. I can't wait to see what you make with the silk. I'd love to have some silk but I have so much yarn in my stash, I really cannot justify buying more.
> Junek


Hands will only do one thing at a time, satisfactorily, if I type, I can't knit!!!!! But I have been reading the posts.
I justified this partly because it does aid the women of Nepal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's going to be so pretty....my colors!


Love them, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He had been poorly the week before with a throat infection but the blood tests they took never showed up any thing or it could have been stress as he has ongoing exams , course work , stuff to do with university and the worry of his dad and brother. They have decided to send him for tests and to see a neurologist so it's just a matter of waiting for appointments
> Sonja


We will be waiting along with you, Sonja, even though at a distance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I looked at the pattern, it's going to be beautiful in those colors.


I hope it will remind her of the play of light, leaves against the sky.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to lm and her daddy. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. It's abit grey this morning. I am doing ok, keeping busy with my exercises, friends visiting and messing about with dorset buttons. Today is LMs 7th birthday and yesterday was her Daddy's. We have a family lunch to go to on Sunday.
> 
> healing and peaceful hugs to those who need them and hugs all round.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good Julie - the color is going to be great. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: What it looks like now: just the beginning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one never has to justify buying more yarn - there is never a point of having too much. --- sam



jknappva said:


> No wonder you haven't been commenting much. The scarves are lovely. I can't wait to see what you make with the silk. I'd love to have some silk but I have so much yarn in my stash, I really cannot justify buying more.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks good Julie - the color is going to be great. --- sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: What it looks like now: just the beginning!


Those colors are scrumptious!

Happy birthday to the young'uns. 

Healing thoughts for all in need, and count me in on the group hug, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Those colors are scrumptious!
> 
> Happy birthday to the young'uns.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all in need, and count me in on the group hug, too!


Thanks, Sorlenna!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a quick note to say Happy Birthday to Bonnie and Silverowl.
Yesterday was a bummer. We had to go to Jackson. I had a Dr's appointment and so did Allyson.
Dr Abbot is going to see me again next week and then wait three months and Laser the lesser saphenous vein in my right leg. He wants me to wear the compression stocking one more week and will talk about stopping it next week. I had to take it off last night. It was so uncomfortable I could not sleep. I have left it off today and stayed in bed. Only up to Br. I just had to have some relief. The preprinted PO instructions say one week of the stocking. I think he was doing it longer as a precaution with my blood clot history.
Allyson saw her Dr. next and as suspected was scheduled for surgery today. Her left ovary had two huge cysts on it and was twisted and the right ovary had one big cyst.
Dr tried to tell her she could get the uterus while in there...Allyson is fourty one....but Allyson was insistent she couldn't take that much time for recovery with her family. I tried my best to talk her into letting her take it all at her age and be done with it but she would not listen. Who am I? I only worked the last 20 years of my career in OB/GYN and Labor/Delivery.
Kelsey called me during the day crying. She was blue. As suspected, she had to go back to Neurosurgeon the 26th to be scheduled for back surgery.
By the time we made it home, I just wanted to get off my feet and have a good cry. I took the compression stocking off in the wee hours and have left it off for today and stayed in bed.
I am only on page 34 so still have some catching up to do.
Gwen, not many days now. I am praying for you.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of soothing energy betty - you stay in bed and enjoy the rest of the day. yesterday was certainly a bummer - better day coming though. how is the pain in your legs? ---- sam



Bulldog said:


> Just a quick note to say Happy Birthday to Bonnie and Silverowl.
> Yesterday was a bummer. We had to go to Jackson. I had a Dr's appointment and so did Allyson.
> Dr Abbot is going to see me again next week and then wait three months and Laser the lesser saphenous vein in my right leg. He wants me to wear the compression stocking one more week and will talk about stopping it next week. I had to take it off last night. It was so uncomfortable I could not sleep. I have left it off today and stayed in bed. Only up to Br. I just had to have some relief. The preprinted PO instructions say one week of the stocking. I think he was doing it longer as a precaution with my blood clot history.
> Allyson saw her Dr. next and as suspected was scheduled for surgery today. Her left ovary had two huge cysts on it and was twisted and the right ovary had one big cyst.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a quick note to say Happy Birthday to Bonnie and Silverowl.
> Yesterday was a bummer. We had to go to Jackson. I had a Dr's appointment and so did Allyson.
> Dr Abbot is going to see me again next week and then wait three months and Laser the lesser saphenous vein in my right leg. He wants me to wear the compression stocking one more week and will talk about stopping it next week. I had to take it off last night. It was so uncomfortable I could not sleep. I have left it off today and stayed in bed. Only up to Br. I just had to have some relief. The preprinted PO instructions say one week of the stocking. I think he was doing it longer as a precaution with my blood clot history.
> Allyson saw her Dr. next and as suspected was scheduled for surgery today. Her left ovary had two huge cysts on it and was twisted and the right ovary had one big cyst.
> ...


Betty --- so sorry to hear of all this bad news. I'm sure Allyson has her reasons and all you can do is abide by her wishes and avoid saying "I told you so" at a later date. So sorry that Kelsey is feeling so poorly too --- and you! Please take care of yourself. With all that's going on, you still need to be off your feet as much as possible.

Sending loving hugs and saying lots of prayers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Just a quick note to say Happy Birthday to Bonnie and Silverowl.
> Yesterday was a bummer. We had to go to Jackson. I had a Dr's appointment and so did Allyson.
> Dr Abbot is going to see me again next week and then wait three months and Laser the lesser saphenous vein in my right leg. He wants me to wear the compression stocking one more week and will talk about stopping it next week. I had to take it off last night. It was so uncomfortable I could not sleep. I have left it off today and stayed in bed. Only up to Br. I just had to have some relief. The preprinted PO instructions say one week of the stocking. I think he was doing it longer as a precaution with my blood clot history.
> Allyson saw her Dr. next and as suspected was scheduled for surgery today. Her left ovary had two huge cysts on it and was twisted and the right ovary had one big cyst.
> ...


Sorry to hear you're having such an uncomfortable time with that stocking. It's good that you stayed in bed with it off today, hope it feels better tomorrow. Sorry to hear of your daughters' problems too......it never rains but it pours. I hope you will all begin to feel better soon and that Kelsey gets her back problem sorted soon. Back pain is no fun. Sending lots of healing hugs your way. xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you're having such an uncomfortable time with that stocking. It's good that you stayed in bed with it off today, hope it feels better tomorrow. Sorry to hear of your daughters' problems too......it never rains but it pours. I hope you will all begin to feel better soon and that Kelsey gets her back problem sorted soon. Back pain is no fun. Sending lots of healing hugs your way. xx


I'm sorry to hear of all your troubles to Betty . it doesn't matter how old our children are we are still their mothers and never stop worrying about them . I hope your daughters problems all get sorted out and that you can get some relief from the pain in your leg 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to check this out. 195 recipes of all different kinds. you could plan a months menu off this site - it's all on one page - you just click on each picture and the recipe magically appears - all thanks to the wonders of the internet. --- sam --- be sure and scroll down the page.

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2015/01/earthquake-cake-weekend-potluck-154.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm about fifteen minutes early - I hope I don't upset anyone starting a little early. our summary people can get to bed a little earlier. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-337848-1.html#7338108


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie , Pacer and Flyty1n
> It's now morning here and the night was peaceful thank goodness
> Son still doesn't look to good but he says he's ok
> Sonja


Follow your motherly instincts. Continue to watch him and seek help if needed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Follow your motherly instincts. Continue to watch him and seek help if needed.


He's been fine to day . It's nighttime again now and we are doing as last night and leaving the doors open just in case . I think Monday will be a testing day for me when he goes back to college . All I can say is it's a good job I learned to knit.I'll Have to find myself a new pattern to start to keep me busy 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear of all your troubles to Betty . it doesn't matter how old our children are we are still their mothers and never stop worrying about them . I hope your daughters problems all get sorted out and that you can get some relief from the pain in your leg
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> He's been fine to day . It's nighttime again now and we are doing as last night and leaving the doors open just in case . I think Monday will be a testing day for me when he goes back to college . All I can say is it's a good job I learned to knit.I'll Have to find myself a new pattern to start to keep me busy
> Sonja


We will look forward to seeing your new creation as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a quick note to say Happy Birthday to Bonnie and Silverowl.
> Yesterday was a bummer. We had to go to Jackson. I had a Dr's appointment and so did Allyson.
> Dr Abbot is going to see me again next week and then wait three months and Laser the lesser saphenous vein in my right leg. He wants me to wear the compression stocking one more week and will talk about stopping it next week. I had to take it off last night. It was so uncomfortable I could not sleep. I have left it off today and stayed in bed. Only up to Br. I just had to have some relief. The preprinted PO instructions say one week of the stocking. I think he was doing it longer as a precaution with my blood clot history.
> Allyson saw her Dr. next and as suspected was scheduled for surgery today. Her left ovary had two huge cysts on it and was twisted and the right ovary had one big cyst.
> ...


I'm sorry you still have to wear those stockings...they're so uncomfortable and HOT!! 
And I know you're worried about your girls. I hope the back surgery will resolve Kelsey's back pain. 
Do what you have to do to get a good night's sleep!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It's so hard letting your kids make their own decisions at times isn't it?
And trying to cope with so many things with the girls is made so much harder when you yourself are not well either. 
I know compression bandages need to be tight, but could yours be too small to be so uncomfortabLe?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We will look forward to seeing your new creation as well.


I sometimes think it takes me longer to chose a pattern than it does to knit an item I have patterns stored everywhere . I've just about finished my first shawl . Got about 5 rows to go . They are very long rows though . Then I have to learn how to block and find something to block it on . Should be a challenge in its self 😄
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just dropping in to say hello. I've been in the hospital since last Monday. Had pancreatitis. Not very pleasant. Will talk more later. Hope all have been well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. I've been in the hospital since last Monday. Had pancreatitis. Not very pleasant. Will talk more later. Hope all have been well.


Sorry to hear that Liz!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. I've been in the hospital since last Monday. Had pancreatitis. Not very pleasant. Will talk more later. Hope all have been well.


So sorry to hear that....hope you get well quickly. Sending gentle hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. I've been in the hospital since last Monday. Had pancreatitis. Not very pleasant. Will talk more later. Hope all have been well.


Sorry you have been sick, hope you are on the mend now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you have been sick, hope you are on the mend now.


Get well soon 💐

Sonja


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

To Budasha: May today be the beginning of good health and strength for each day. Glad for you that you can be back in your own home. Do take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. I've been in the hospital since last Monday. Had pancreatitis. Not very pleasant. Will talk more later. Hope all have been well.


Not pleasant at all I'm sure. Praying you will recover soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts at full power for you, Liz. Take it easy and keep mending.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing thoughts at full power for you, Liz. Take it easy and keep mending.


Sorlenna said it so well. Hugs and healing thoughts from me too.

MC


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just dropping in to say hello. I've been in the hospital since last Monday. Had pancreatitis. Not very pleasant. Will talk more later. Hope all have been well.


Healing vibes coming your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Glad to be home but still trying to overcome all the fluids they gave me as well as the antibiotics. I've finished those but am still on meds for the enzymes and will be for another two weeks. Doctor mentioned that I should be on the lookout for C deficile because of the antibiotics. Strange but one type of antibiotics can give it to you while the other counteracts it. Go figure. I've just been keeping it low key trying to get my strength back.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Glad to be home but still trying to overcome all the fluids they gave me as well as the antibiotics. I've finished those but am still on meds for the enzymes and will be for another two weeks. Doctor mentioned that I should be on the lookout for C deficile because of the antibiotics. Strange but one type of antibiotics can give it to you while the other counteracts it. Go figure. I've just been keeping it low key trying to get my strength back.


Glad you're home and hope you escape the C-Dif. If you like yogurt, some every day that has the live culture might help get some bacteria back into your system. I think Activia is one, and most Greek yogurts like Fage are good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Glad you're home and hope you escape the C-Dif. If you like yogurt, some every day that has the live culture might help get some bacteria back into your system. I think Activia is one, and most Greek yogurts like Fage are good.


Thanks. As a matter of fact, just had some yogurt. I do like it. My SIL also suggested taking Bio K. Will have to investigate this today.


----------

